# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Sismología y Vulcanología

## REEGE

Nuevo hilo que creo conveniente abrir en Embalses.net donde podemos poner las noticias de última hora que suceden... Saludos!!

Un terremoto de 4,9 grados de intensidad sacude Lorca sin provocar daños
El temblor se ha sentido también en Cartagena, Aguilas, Murcia, Mazarrón y Albacete. 
EL PAÍS - Madrid - 11/05/2011 

Un movimiento sísmico, de entre 4,5 y 4,9 grados en la escala Richter, sacudió esta tarde el este del municipio murciano de Lorca, sin que se registraran daños de importancia, según informaron fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en un comunicado. Los hechos se produjeron sobre las 17.05 horas y según las mismas fuentes, ha podido sentirse en gran parte de la Región de Murcia. En concreto, en Cartagena, Aguilas, Murcia, Mazarrón e incluso en Albacete.

El epicentro del movimiento sísmico se ha registrado a cuatro kilómetros al este de Lorca, según ha declarado el alcalde de este municipio, Francisco Jódar, quien ha señalado que se han registrado caída de losas y cornisas en el casco urbano.

Por este motivo, el Ayuntamiento de Lorca ha activado el Plan de Emergecias municipal mientras que el Gobierno murciano ha puesto en marcha el nivel 1 del Plan de Emergencias ante el Riesgo Sísmico de la Comunidad Autónoma de Murcia (Sismimur), y el consejero de Justicia, Manuel Campos, se ha desplazado al lugar. Jódar ha descartado daños personales pero ha avanzado que una llamada ha alertado de la caída de parte de la torre del convento Virgen de las Huertas.

Al parecer, la mayoría de avisos recibidos en el Teléfono Unico de Emergencias proceden del municipio de Lorca, y no tanto de sus pedanías, aunque las llamadas se extienden por los municipios de Aguilas y Cartagena.

----------


## REEGE

Se ha sentido otra replica de 5,2 y ha caido el campanario y hay un gran caos en la ciudad... Dicen que incluso se ha notado en algún pueblo de Madrid!!!!! 

CAOS EN LA CIUDAD DE LORCA Y SIRENAS POR TODOS LADOS!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Se siente un nuevo terremoto, de 5,2 grados de intensidad en Lorca, que vuelve a mover parte de la Región.
MURCIA, 11 May. (EUROPA PRESS)  

Un nuevo terremoto sacude la zona de Lorca, esta vez de mayor intensidad, de 5,2 grados en la escala Ritcher, según datos provisionales del Instituto Geológico Nacional, que vuelve a sentirse en parte de la Región de Murcia.

Podrían haber desalojado la zona próxima al Ayuntamiento de esta localidad y haber personas afectadas.

La consejera de Presidencia, María Pedro Reverte, pide calma, y dice desconocer si hay heridos tras este segundo terremoto en la localidad lorquina.

----------


## REEGE

Se habla de tres víctimas mortales en éste terremoto...por caída de una cornisa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya, pues estos ya son importantes...

Me parece a mí, que el astrónomo y geólogo italiano que predijo el terremoto en Roma para día de hoy, me parece que se equivocó de ubicación.

Estoy intentando entrar en las webs del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (saturada), y en la del Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo (lenta de narices), a ver qué nos dice...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según el EMSC, *el terremoto de 4,5 Ritcher a las 15:05 UTC, ha alcanzado una magnitud VI*... eso ya empieza a ser bastante serio.

En algunos testimonios se habla de grietas en estructuras, caída de objetos (normal), etc...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues... mirad esto chicos:




> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...no/308508.html
> 
> 12 de Marzo de 2011
> 
> Previsión
> *Un terremoto destructivo azotará Murcia en un futuro no muy lejano*


Pues... lo han clavado  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Hablan que el hospital de Lorca empieza a desalojar a enfermos debido a daños en la estructura del edificio...

----------


## REEGE

Pronto nos enteraremos si los Embalses de Puentes o Valdeinfierno que son los más cercanos a Lorca han sufrido daños...
Hablan en España Directo que esperan otro réplica para dentro de muy poco...
Estaremos atentos... :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

En *noticias 24Horas* dicen que son 5 víctimas mortales hasta el momento y que la UME y la ministra Garmendia se dirigen a Lorca.

----------


## juanlo

Hola!
Yo he llegado a casa después de las 19.15 H, y me ha dicho mi mujer que hacía una media hora (sobre las 18.45) ha notado un pequeño temblor. Han vibrado los cristales.
Yo estaba entrenado con la bici y por supuesto que no he notado nada.

----------


## REEGE

Y lo acaban de decir en España Directo...
Ya son* 7 víctimas* mortales en Lorca!!!!!!!
Tremenda la imagen de como le cae al reportero de España Directo el campanario de la iglesia... Los coches destrozados y la gente en la calle...

----------


## jlois

Al menos siete personas han muerto esta tarde en Lorca (Murcia) y decenas han resultado heridas como consecuencia de un terremoto de magnitud 5,1, que ha sido precedido de un movimiento sísmico de 4,5, según ha confirmado la Delegación del Gobierno. Uno de los fallecidos es un menor.



La UME manda a 150 efectivos desde Valencia


"Estamos en la calle porque tememos que vuelva a haber otro terremoto"
Un terremoto de 4,6 grados y más de 30 réplicas sacuden Murcia





El epicentro se ha localizado en la sierra de Tercia de la localidad murciana. El seísmo ha provocado más daños entre cinco y 10 kilómetros al noreste del casco urbano, cerca de la autovía de Murcia, y se ha sentido con fuerza en varias poblaciones de la región, como la capital, Mazarrón, Cartagena y Águilas, e incluso se ha notado en otras provincias como Almería, Albacete y Madrid.

Se han producido grietas en carreteras y viaductos, por lo que se recomienda extremar la precaución para evitar más víctimas. El túnel de la A-7 en dirección a Andalucía está colapsado de vehículos. La DGT ha pedido a los conductores que no se dirijan a la zona y el Gobierno ha movilizado a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias.

Decenas de internos y enfermos han resultado heridos en el hospital Rafael Méndez de Lorca y han sido desalojados a hospitales de Murcia, Cartagena y Cieza. De las siete víctimas mortales, al menos tres han fallecido golpeados por una cornisa, según informa La Verdad de Murcia.

Muchos vecinos permanecen en la calle ante el temor a nuevos derrumbes. "He sentido un movimiento fortísimo, con mucho ruido y he pasado mucho miedo", comenta Juani Avellaneda. En su casa se han roto numerosos jarrones y la cornisa. Peor suerte ha corrido Juana Ruiz, cuya casa, asegura, se ha resquebrajado entera. "Se me ha abierto toda la casa y todos los muebles se han caído", cuenta aterrada esta mujer que estaba dentro de su vivienda cuando se produjo el temblor. "Lo estamos pasando muy mal", comenta su sobrino antes de colgar el teléfono angustiado.

Una vecina de la avenida Juan Carlos I ha contado que se han producido grietas en su edificio y que toda la gente "está en la calle y los móviles no funcionan". Se ha caído parte del techo de la iglesia de la Virgen de las Huertas, ha habido daños en el histórico castillo de Lorca y se han caído pedazos de cornisas como las del Palacio de San Julián.

En una de las residencias de ancianos de la ciudad, en la zona de la Alameda, se han producido derrumbes en el techo y los residentes han tenido que ser evacuados. El alcalde de este municipio, Francisco Jódar, ha señalado que se han registrado caída de losas y cornisas en el casco urbano, por lo que el Ayuntamiento ha activado el Plan de Emergencias municipal mientras que el Gobierno murciano ha puesto en marcha nivel 2 del Plan de Emergencias ante el Riesgo Sísmico de la Comunidad Autónoma de Murcia (Sismimur). Todos los servicios de emergencias han quedado activados.

Murcia pertenece a la zona con más actividad sísmica de España. El director de la red sísmica nacional de Instituto Geográfico Nacional, Emilio Carreño, ha explicado que en el lugar hay "fallas cortas en dirección este-oeste y noreste-suroeste". A las 17.05 ha habido un seísmo de magnitud 4,5 al noreste de Lorca y a las 18.47 otro temblor de magnitud 5,1. Carreño explica que ha habido daños porque ha sido "muy superficial", aunque en esa zona el potencia es que haya un terremoto de hasta 6,5. Carreño señala que el temblor se ha sentido en algunas zonas de Madrid como Plaza de Castilla o el Pueblo de Vallecas, que se asientan sobre yesos, terrenos que amplifican el temblor.

En 2005 otro terremoto, en ese caso de 4,6, y con epicentro en las pedanías altas de Lorca y Bullas, sacudió dos municipios murcianos, sin que se registraran lesiones personales, aunque sí se produjeron daños en un número importante de viviendas. El seísmo se sintió también en las provincias de Almería, Granada, Jaén, Albacete, Ciudad Real, Alicante y Valencia. El Instituto Geográfico Nacional lo calificó de "levemente dañino", y explicó que registró una réplica 10 minutos después de 3,4 grados, que se sintió en la región murciana. No ocurrió lo mismo con las 31 réplicas, de menor magnitud, que se registraron posteriormente.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_38/Tes

Es un desastre por los fallecidos y por sus familias.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Al menos 10 muertos entre ellos un menor, varios heridos y se habla de 10.000 evacuados por riesgo de derrumbes en las estructuras o nuevas réplicas...
Las condolencias a los familiares de los fallecidos desde aqui: Todos los que formamos Embalses.net!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## jlois

Reege, sin duda es una muy mala noticia, y secundo tus palabras de condolencia hacia las familias de os fallecidos. Seguro que esta noche mucha gente la pasará al raso, seguro que será una larga noche.

----------


## REEGE

Cuatro hospitales de campaña... Para Lorca van además de la UME, máquinas pesadas y equipos de rescate que estuvieron en algún terremoto fuera de España recientemente... Han hablado también de que hay 2 edificios derrumbados y se esperan más víctimas mortales...
Un caos, eso es lo que muestran las diferentes cadenas de TV...
Una noche muy larga Jlois...

----------


## REEGE

Han hablado algo de la C.H.Segura sobre pequeños daños en el Embalse de Ojos... Pero lo siento, no me enteré bien de lo que han dicho...
Atascos en la A-7 por desprendimientos y muchos problemas con la telefonía y lineas ferroviarias...
Desastre total en ésta localidad de Murcia que nunca olvidará éste 11 de Mayo de 2011.

----------


## sergi1907

Me acabo de enterar y no salgo de mi asombro, ahora en directo acaba de haber otra pequeña réplica, así que la noche será difícil.

Me uno a las condolencias a los familiares de los fallecidos, esperemos que no sigan aumentando.

----------


## REEGE

La autopista A-7 y otras carreteras murcianas cortadas por desprendimientos.
EFE – Hace 50 minutos

Uno de los fallecidos rodeado por varias personas junto a otra de las víctimas.


Los dos terremotos registrados esta tarde en Lorca (Murcia) han provocado desperfectos en las carreteras de la zona, según la Dirección General de Trafico, que informa de varios cortes en carreteras y en la A-7 en sentido Almería.

Esta autopista está cortada entre los kilómetros 593 y 595, mientras que también está interrumpido el tráfico en la RM-701, en ambos sentidos, en los alrededores de Lorca.

Tráfico pide a los conductores que eviten desplazarse por esas zonas.

Uno de los fallecidos (i) rodeado por varias personas junto a otra de las víctimas (d), en la calle Galicia de Lorca una de las afectadas por el terremoto de 5,2 grados que ha sacudido la región de Murcia y que ha provocado diez fallecidos, según ha informado la Comunidad Autónoma de Murcia, en esa ciudad, tercera en población en la Región y capital del Valle del Guadalentín. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Al menos 10 muertos por dos terremotos en Lorca.
Reuters  Hace 13 minutos
MADRID (Reuters) - Al menos diez personas murieron el miércoles a causa de dos terremotos, uno de 5,2 y otro de 4,5, que sacudieron el miércoles la localidad murciana de Lorca, dañando edificios públicos e iglesias históricas, informaron las autoridades.

El seísmo de mayor intensidad se produjo a las 18:47 hora local (16:47 GMT), según los datos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional, una hora y cuarenta minutos después del primer temblor. El servicio geológico de EEUU elevó la intensidad a 5,3 y dijo que el epicentro se situó a una profundidad de un kilómetro.

"Es una situación catastrófica, importantísima. Toda Lorca ha sido dañada y con desprendimientos. La segunda réplica ya ha alarmado definitivamente a la población y estamos pasando unos momentos de enorme dificultad", dijo el delegado del Gobierno en Murcia, Rafael González Tovar a Radio Nacional.

Imágenes de televisión mostraron grandes destrozos con coches aplastados, cascotes en las calles e incluso Televisión Española emitió en directo cómo se cayó el campanario de la iglesia de San Diego por el segundo seísmo.

"Estábamos aquí sentados y de pronto empezó a moverse todo. Se han caído cuadros, se ha caído la tele, se han caído muchas cosas, ha sido muy largo", dijo una vecina a RNE.

El Gobierno central ha ordenado el despliegue de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, un total de 150 militares, para ayudar en las tareas de desescombro.

En la zona están trabajando equipos de bomberos, sanitarios, policías locales y miembros de Protección Civil, además de unidades especializadas de rescate. Las autoridades murcianas, con la colaboración de la Cruz Roja, han habilitado cinco hospitales de campaña y desplazado 126 ambulancias, entre otros medios.

La entrada a Lorca, donde hay unas 10.000 personas afectadas según las estimaciones del servicio de emergencia, por carretera era muy complicado, con desprendimientos en uno de los túneles de acceso a la ciudad, según informó RNE.

"Todo el centro de Lorca ha sido dañado de forma importante, hay cornisas que están desprendiéndose, también en el ayuntamiento. El propio hospital está siendo desalojado por riesgos...", agregó el delegado.

Una portavoz de Emergencias en la región dijo que una de las zonas más afectadas es el conocido como barrios de las Viñas, situado justo debajo del castillo emblemático de la población murciana - la tercera mayor de la región con unos 90.000 habitantes.

El terremoto también ha dañado muchas de las iglesias de la población e incluso el castillo se ha visto afectado. Los técnicos municipales están analizando si los edificios tienen daños estructurales u ornamentales y por tanto los vecinos pueden volver a sus casas tienen que ser realojados, dijo el alcalde de la localidad.

La ministra de Ciencia y Tecnología, Cristina Garmendia, se vio sorprendida por el terremoto en Murcia, donde asistía a un mitin electoral para las elecciones municipales y autonómicas del 22 de mayo y se desplazó a la zona, según informó Moncloa. El vicepresidente del Gobierno y ministro del Interior, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, visitará el jueves la zona.

Además de Lorca, el terremoto ha afectado a la localidad murciana de Totana y se ha sentido en Albacete capital y Vélez-Rubio (Almería), según el Gobierno central.

Lorca se encuentra en una de las zonas de mayor peligrosidad sísmica de la península, según el Centro Nacional de Sismología.

El último terremoto con víctimas mortales en España se produjo en 1997 en Lugo, cuando falleció una persona, según datos del USGG.

*LORCA NECESITA AYUDA...*

----------


## ARAGORM

Hace unos instantes, ha habido una nueva replica mas baja en intensidad.
Menuda tarde, aquí en mi pueblo también ha habido desperfectos en un colegio, cuartel de la guardia civil y varias viviendas.
Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo, por vosotros, de enterarme de esta tragica noticia. Mis condolencias a los familiares de los fallecidos.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora ya en camita, escucho la noticia del día por radio... Han hablado con Charo Quesada, la presidenta de la CH Segura sobre unos posibles rumores de daños en una presa, pero lo ha negado, aunque eso sí, dice que puede que haya algún daño en alguna infraestructura de las comunidades de regantes de la zona, pero lo gestionado por la CH Segura está todo en perfecto estado.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Por fin se puede acceder a la web del IGN.

Datos del primer terremoto (4.5º) importante en Lorca:

http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismo...1060256&zona=1

Del segundo (5.1º):

http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismo...1060340&zona=1

Del tercero (3.9º):

http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismo...1060455&zona=1

Ha sido un día movidito en la zona, Hay registrados 28 seísmos de magnitud mayor a 1.0º Ritcher localizados cerca de Lorca entre ayer y hoy a la hora de escribir estas líneas, más los localizados en los alrededores.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que vuelva la calma a la zona y las tareas de restauracion y reconstruccion sean prontas y rapidas.
No hay que olvidar que estamos en zona de seismos.

2.500 terremotos al año en España
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_48/Tes

----------


## Luján

Buscando en Google News sobre el terremoto, salen muchos resultados:

http://news.google.es/news/story?pz=...R_Tu9M&topic=h

Se confirman 8 muertos, entre ellos una menor.

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/n...512082524.html

----------


## Jalvar

A los expertos, que se que los tenemos. 
¿Que intensidad sismica aguantaria una presa de gravedad.?

----------


## Luján

> A los expertos, que se que los tenemos. 
> ¿Que intensidad sismica aguantaria una presa de gravedad.?


Sin ser experto, y esperando confirmación de los que lo son, puedo contestarte que depende de las características de la presa y, más importante aún, del terreno donde se asiente y del contacto entre ambos.

Las presas (y otras construcciones) se calculan para resistir eventos con un tiempo de retorno (tiempo medio entre dos eventos similares) mayor que su vida útil. Por tanto, a una mayor vida útil, más fuerte será el evento máximo que pueda resistir sin dañarse.

----------


## perdiguera

> A los expertos, que se que los tenemos. 
> ¿Que intensidad sismica aguantaria una presa de gravedad.?


Tampoco soy experto en sismología pero creo que habría que estudiar caso por caso, presa por presa, para ver su nivel de resistencia. Teniendo en cuenta múltiples factores, además de los enumerados por Luján te pongo algunos más que me vienen a la cabeza sin que el orden sea indicio de más o menos importancia: resistencia actual del hormigón, tiempo que lleva realizada, relación base/altura, estado de fisuraciones actuales, nivel del agua almacenada, etc...
Un recuerdo cariñoso a mis paisanos lorquinos.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Ascienden a nueve las víctimas mortales del terremoto de Lorca.

La muerte, esta mañana, deuna mujer de 41 años que permanecía en la UCI eleva la cifra de fallecidos a nueve. 

Las víctimas mortales del terremoto producido el miércoles en Lorca se elevan a nueve tras la muerte, alrededor de las 12,00 horas, de una mujer de 41 años en el Hospital Virgen de la Arrixaca de Murcia.

Fuentes hospitalarias han informado  de que esta mujer estaba en la UCI de la Arrixaca, tras su traslado el miércoles desde Lorca, con pronóstico muy grave.

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

El terremoto de Lorca no produce daños de importancia en la infraestructura hidráulica

Jue, 12 may, 2011

Destacados, Infraestructuras

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) informa de que la infraestructura hidráulica apenas ha sufrido daños de importancia tras el terremoto registrado ayer en Lorca. Las instalaciones más importantes son los embalses de Valdeinfierno y de Puentes, que no han sufrido ningún daño.

En el casco urbano de Lorca, las instalaciones de reparto de agua procedente del embalse, en Casa Mata, ha sufrido el derrumbe de dos casetas, pero no han supuesto daños personales.

Asimismo, el embalse de Algeciras ha registrado desprendimientos de tierra, pero se han producido aguas abajo de la presa, por lo que no ha afectado a la infraestructura.

En lo que respecta a los canales del postrasvase, los técnicos de la CHS han hecho una revisión de todo el recorrido, pero no han detectado inconvenientes.

----------


## Salut

> A los expertos, que se que los tenemos. 
> ¿Que intensidad sismica aguantaria una presa de gravedad.?


Sin ser tampoco experto, indicar que los daños que pueda causar no dependen tanto de la magnitud del terremoto, como de la distancia desde el hipocentro (profundidad y distancia en superficie desde el epicentro), los materiales que ha tenido que atravesar la onda de choque (más o menos plásticos => que disipan más o menos la energía), el material sobre el que se asienta la presa y toda la pesca...

Vamos, en la práctica no debes mirar la magnitud del terremoto, sino la aceleración a la que ha sido sometida la infraestructura y si estaba diseñada para resistir eso.

El 2º terremoto de Lorca ha sido extremadamente superficial ( ~ 1 km de profundidad), y el epicentro estaba a sólo 4 km de la ciudad... así que ha bastado un 5,1 Richter (nada del otro mundo) para causar un gran destrozo.


Eso sin entrar, por supuesto, en que muchas cornisas parecían estar pegadas con moco en vez de con cemento  :Mad:  Auguro muchas responsabilidades penales...

----------


## REEGE

Discrepo un poco en tu comentario, no sólo han sufrido daños las cornisas... :Embarrassment: 
Si tienes la oportunidad de ver las imágenes desde el aire, que han dado los telediarios, ver como han caído las torres de algunos monumentos emblemáticos, ver las grietas exageradas que había en fachadas de edificios oficiales... etc... etc...
Ha sido una fuerte sacudida la que sufrió Lorca y como dices lo que ha hecho que ese 5,1 haya sido tan destructivo es la escasa profundidad...
Hay muchas imágenes y muchas historias en éste suceso, que lo hacen muy considerable Salut...

----------


## Salut

Tampoco he dicho que hayan caido sólo cornisas... pero sí que es con diferencia lo que más daños humanos ha causado -unido al hecho de que los españoles no sepamos como comportarnos en caso de terremoto-. En algunos casos habrán estado bien construidas, y en otros ya te digo yo que con las imágenes del Telediario se veía perfectamente que no estaban bien construidas.

La casa hundida por lo leído es de 2001, cuando ya había normativa muy estricta de sismorresistencia. En fin, el acelerógrafo dirá si la sacudida entraba dentro de lo previsible o no... pero tengamos en cuenta que la escala Richter es logarítimica, y si se esperaba algo así como un 6 (no muy infrecuente) a profundidad, las consecuencias no deberían ser necesariamente tan diferentes de un 5 a poca profundidad.


Pero bueno, tampoco creo que sea el momento de hacer leña del árbol caido... de momento, a esperar que los heridos se recuperen sin demasiadas secuelas y a dar condolencias a los familiares de los fallecidos.

----------


## REEGE

Los derrumbes se han debido a daños previos, según los geólogos.
(EFE).- Los derrumbes de edificios producidos tras el terremoto que ha sacudido la localidad murciana de Lorca se deben a daños previos en los mismos ya que un movimiento como ese, de 5,2 grados en la escala de Ritcher, no tiene magnitud suficiente para producir el llamado "efecto colapso".

Así lo asegura en un comunicado el presidente del Colegio de Geólogos, Luis Suárez, quien añade que el terremoto ha liberado una energía equivalente a más de 200 toneladas de TNT.

Sobre las réplicas que se viene produciendo desde el primero de los terremotos registrados en la zona esta tarde, Suárez señala que son positivas "porque suponen que la energía se disipe y, en general, se evitan terremotos de intensidad mayor".

Asimismo recuerda que es la primera vez que se producen víctimas mortales directas por un terremoto en España desde 1884, en el terremoto de Arenas del Rey, Granada. El último importante en la zona se produjo en 2006, con una intensidad de 4.8 Ritcher. EFE

----------


## Salut

> *Una ciudad con todos los riesgos
> El tipo de suelo y la cercanía del epicentro al casco urbano explican los daños - La ciudad está en la peor zona sísmica y sufrió daños en 1674 y 1818* 
> 
> Lorca, la *ciudad destruida por terremotos el 28 de agosto de 1674 y el 20 de diciembre de 1818*, sufrió ayer de nuevo el temblor bajo sus pies. A las 17.05, a solo siete kilómetros al noreste del casco urbano, un terremoto superficial de magnitud 4,5 dañó los primeros edificios. A las 18.47, otro temblor de magnitud 5,1, y cuyo epicentro estuvo aún más cerca de la ciudad, azotó de nuevo la ciudad, de 92.000 habitantes.
> 
> Lorca se encuentra en plena zona sísmica, "en el arco que va desde el Estrecho de Gibraltar hasta el sur de Alicante", como explica Jesús Ibáñez, director del Instituto Andaluz de Geofísica y prevención de desastres sísmicos, con sede en Granada.
> 
> El terremoto no fue de gran magnitud -en Granada hubo en 2010 uno de 6,1 aunque a más de 600 kilómetros de profundidad- pero su localización lo hizo muy dañino. "Ha sido muy superficial, a pocos kilómetros, en una zona de fallas cortas con dirección este-oeste y noreste-sudoeste", explica Emilio Carreño, director de la Red Sísmica del Instituto Geográfico Nacional.
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepinac_5/Tes


Seguramente GEOMAN pueda explicarnos algunas cosillas más...

...por cierto, que esto viene a ratificar la enorme importancia de una adecuada planificación territorial. Que luego todo son penas, sea por inundaciones, sea por terremotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Segun he estado viendo en españa y Andalucía directo, más de 4.000 personas tendrán que dormir fuera de casa por derrumbe y los daños son bastante cuantiosos. Además dicen que lo que ha hecho tantos daños es la cercanía a la superficie del Hipocentro.

Ahora los tecnicos están revisando las conducciones de agua y gas por si hay alguna fuga. Desde el terremoto se han registrado más de 40 réplicas.

El terremoto incluso se sintió aquí en Sevilla y muchas localidades de Andalucía oriental.

----------


## Salut

^^ Por aquí arriba se noto muy fuerte la sacudida. Por el ruido de puertas y ventanas casi pensaba en algo sucedido fuera, aunque el meneo de mi silla indicaba terremoto.

En El País dicen que el 10% de las viviendas tienen daños estructurales. Es una cifra altísima!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ^^ Por aquí arriba se noto muy fuerte la sacudida. Por el ruido de puertas y ventanas casi pensaba en algo sucedido fuera, aunque el meneo de mi silla indicaba terremoto.
> 
> En El País dicen que *el 10%* de las viviendas tienen daños estructurales. Es una cifra altísima!!


 :Confused:  :Confused: 

¿El 10%? Yo he oido en las noticias que 25% se ha caido o lo hará próximamente, el 45% tienen daños pero se tienen que estudiar más a fondo y el resto está en "buen" estado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Voy a ir dejando el resumen de este tragedia en videos. Ya irá siendo cosa de ir buscando, porque por la web también hay muchas fotos.










De momento dejo estos tres. Seguiremos poniendo videos y fotos.

----------


## jlois

Lo cierto es que de todo se puede aprender, y si los expertos están comentando que en un futuro próximo podría llegar a haber un movimiento sísmico de grado 6 en la zona, esto podría hacer que se cambiasen ciertas cuestiones.
El plan urbanístico debería ser revisado y más ahora que el gobierno ha prometido que la ayuda económica para reconstruir Lorca será inmediata. Debería ser hecho todo con un cierto criterio objetivo y sin improvisar. 
En las imágenes que se están viendo de las cámaras de seguridad de algunos edificios se puede ver a la gente corriendo caóticamente, no debe culpárseles por ello, yo mismo quizás fuese uno de los primeros en intentar salir de una casa que se mueve violentamente. Quizás deberiamos revisar también los protocolos y planes de emergencia e incluso "copiar" aptitudes y procederes de aquellos paises que sufren con mayor intensidad estos terremotos, los japoneses mismamente, porque sin ir más lejos, se está debatiendo el que se halla hecho "uso" de las imágenes de los fallecidos  para las portadas de la prensa...cuando en Japón, con la cantidad enorme de muertes, el aspecto de preservar esas imágenes les digna por el respeto hacia el dolor de los que quedan. 

http://twitpic.com/4wd4uw


Es hora de estar al lado de las familias que lo han perdido todo o casi todo, es hora de pensar en como mejorar muchos aspectos de la vida cotidiana en un lugar que está declarado como de máximo riesgo sísmico.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, como todos ya sabemos, graves sucesos los que ocurrieron ayer en la ciudad de Lorca.

Lo primero, antes de comentar ciertas cosas, es expresar mis más sinceras condolencias para todos los familiares y allegados de los fallecidos, desear una pronta recuperación para todos los heridos y dar mucho ánimo y fuerza a toda la población para poder superar cuanto antes este duro golpe que la naturaleza les ha puesto en sus vidas.

Dicho todo ésto, espero que las administraciones estén a la altura de las circunstancias que han ocurrido y no escatimen en recursos a la hora de ayudar en todo lo que sea necesario.

También quisiera comentar que, han ocurrido ciertas cosas que me han parecido totalmente deplorables, como por ejemplo, el que haya habido personas que para defender todo tipo de teorías absurdas, se hayan aprovechado de estos sucesos para lanzar sus típicos mensajes de "_esto es un aviso de lo que nos espera si seguimos así_" y este tipo de proclamas... totalmente impropio  :Mad: 

Tampoco me pareció nada bien el que se dijera "a las 20:00 se espera otro todavía más fuerte". Vamos a ver, ya ha sido dicho hasta la saciedad por todos los expertos, que ningún terremoto puede ser predecido, al menos con la ciencia y desarrollo tecnológico existente, es imposible de predecir. Por lo que, teniendo en cuenta el grado de nerviosismo y pánico en gran parte de la población tras esos dos terremotos seguidos, que se lancen este tipo de mensajes, me parece totalmente fuera de lugar.

Con respecto a los daños producidos, bajo mi punto de vista, creo que se ha dejado claro que nuestra norma sismorresistente deja que desear... Me explico: dos terremotos, uno de 4.5 y otro de 5.1 Ritcher, que dejan un balance de un 80% de edificios dañados de diversa consideración y entre un 10-20% de edificios con graves daños en su estructura.

Si esos datos los extrapolamos a otros terremotos más intensos, pongamos el ejemplo del terremoto de Haití, de 7.0 Ritcher, en equivalencia de energía fue 1000 veces más fuerte que el de ayer en Lorca.

Si con 4.5 y 5.1 Ritcher, se produjeron esos daños en edificios, no quiero ni imaginar los daños que se hubieran producido en esos edificios con un terremoto 1000 veces más intenso en energía liberaba.

Conclusión de todo ésto: Bajo mi punto de vista, la norma sismorresistente, bajo mi punto de vista, deja mucho, pero mucho que desear... ojalá me equivoque, pero me deja mucho que desear  :Frown:  Y espero equivocarme, pero si ayer hubiese sido uno de 7.0 como en Haití, estaríamos hablando que los daños producidos en los edificios, se podrían acercar a los producidos en Haití, uno de los países más pobres del mundo  :EEK!: 

Luego está el caso de ese edificio y además no parecía demasiado antiguo, que se ha venido a bajo como si fuese un castillo de naipes, eso indica a las claras que en su construcción había defectos bastante graves en la estructura, porque sino, no consigo comprenderlo...

Como digo, espero equivocarme de lleno y meter la gamba hasta el fondo, pero siendo sincero, la sensación que me deja es que no estamos preparados para afrontar un gran terremoto  :Frown: 




> (EFE).- Los derrumbes de edificios producidos tras el terremoto que ha sacudido la localidad murciana de Lorca se deben a daños previos en los mismos ya que *un movimiento como ese, de 5,2 grados en la escala de Ritcher, no tiene magnitud suficiente para producir el llamado "efecto colapso".*
> 
> Así lo asegura en un comunicado el presidente del Colegio de Geólogos, Luis Suárez


También podría haber añadido ese señor que, por desgracia, todos sabemos que siempre hay ciertas personas que por chuparse unos eurillos, no ponen los materiales que hay que poner, no se pone toda la atención que se debería, creo que se me entiende lo que quiero decir... utilizar por ejemplo hormigón 150 en vez de H200, poner pilares de 30 en vez de 40... y cositas de este tipo...




> Lo cierto es que de todo se puede aprender, y si los expertos están comentando que en un futuro próximo podría llegar a haber un movimiento sísmico de grado 6 en la zona, esto podría hacer que se cambiasen ciertas cuestiones.


En Granada no hace mucho, hubo uno de 6.2º Ritcher, que de haber alcanzado la superficie, hubiera sido tremendo, pero por suerte, el pepinazo lo pegó a 600 km de profundidad y a la superficie sólo llegó con intensidad de grado II MSK.




> El plan urbanístico debería ser revisado y más ahora que el gobierno ha prometido que la ayuda económica para reconstruir Lorca será inmediata.


Ojalá sea así, pero mucho me temo, por la experiencia de otras desgracias ocurridas antaño, mucho me temo que todo no saldrá como debería de salir... :Frown:  :Mad: 




> Quizás deberiamos revisar también los protocolos y planes de emergencia e incluso "copiar" aptitudes y procederes de aquellos paises que sufren con mayor intensidad estos terremotos, los japoneses mismamente, porque sin ir más lejos, se está debatiendo el que se halla hecho "uso" de las imágenes de los fallecidos  para las portadas de la prensa...cuando en Japón, con la cantidad enorme de muertes, el aspecto de preservar esas imágenes les digna por el respeto hacia el dolor de los que quedan.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Jose Luis.

Un saludo a todos y en especial, un fuerte abrazo para todos los afectados por esta desgracia. Fuerza y ánimo para todos ellos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepinac_4/Tes

Viernes, 13/5/2011
ELPAÍS.COM

Seísmo mortal en Murcia
Los terremotos paradójicos
El tipo de suelo y un epicentro superficial multiplicaron el efecto destructivo - Los expertos señalan que seísmos de mayor magnitud no dejaron víctimas

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Lorca - 13/05/2011

En Murcia están acostumbrados a los terremotos. Lorca es, además, la zona de España junto a Granada con riesgo de sufrir seísmos de mayor intensidad. Los murcianos lo saben. Los constructores que levantan edificios en la región también, porque están obligados (como en todas las zonas de peligrosidad sísmica) a construir cumpliendo las llamadas normas sismorresistentes (2002), que no se exigen en otras partes del país. Pero el terremoto del miércoles fue paradójico. Con 5,2 grados, no fue, ni de lejos, el de mayor magnitud registrado en España -ha habido terremotos de 7 grados sin víctimas mortales-, pero sí uno de los más destructivos. EL PAÍS preguntó a una decena de expertos por qué.
- Epicentro muy superficial y muy focalizado. Los técnicos consultados coinciden en que uno de los factores que más ha influido en la peligrosidad del terremoto es que se ha producido a muy poca profundidad. "Según el protocolo, los terremotos son peligrosos a partir de una magnitud de 5,5. Con la intensidad que ha tenido este no eran esperables los daños que ha causado. El 28 de febrero de 1969 se produjo en el Cabo de San Vicente uno de 7,8 en la escala de Richter que causó 19 muertos y en 1964 otro en Durcal (Granada), de 7 sin víctimas", explica Alberto Sereno, director general del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN). "En este caso, como en Alborote en 1956, con una magnitud de 5 y 11 muertos, el terremoto se produjo a un nivel muy superficial y estuvo focalizadísimo".

El terremoto generó una aceleración enorme del terreno de la ciudad, la mayor en España desde que en 1984 el IGN instaló los primeros medidores. La máquina que el Instituto tiene en Lorca midió una aceleración pico de hasta 0,367 g (cada g es la aceleración de la gravedad, 9,8 metros / segundo2). Para dar idea -aunque la comparación no es precisa, porque hay que aplicar factores de conversión que reducen la aceleración pico-, la norma de construcción en Lorca obliga a que los edificios resistan una aceleración de 0,12 g, tres veces menor.

Juan Manuel Alcalde, responsable de la red de acelerógrafos en Murcia, explicó ayer en Lorca que en el primer terremoto, de magnitud 4,8, se midió una aceleración máxima de 0,275 g en la componente norte. En el segundo, el de 5,2, ese valor alcanzó hasta 0,367. Por suerte para los científicos, el acelerógrafo del IGN está situado en el centro de Lorca, en la antigua cárcel. A pocos kilómetros, en Alhama de Murcia, el acelerógrafo más próximo midió una aceleración del terreno de 0,012 g, 30 veces menos que en Lorca, según Emilio Carreño, director de la Red Sísmica Nacional. Eso ayuda a explicar por qué los daños están tan concentrados en Lorca, con sus calles jalonadas de cascotes, mientras poblaciones cercanas notaron el temblor pero sin grandes desperfectos.

- El suelo, blando y de tipo aluvión amplificó las ondas. Luis Suárez, presidente del Colegio Oficial de Geólogos, comparte la opinión de que la superficialidad del terremoto y su proximidad a núcleos de población fue fundamental, y añade el tipo de suelo de la zona. Explica que Lorca se encuentra sobre un valle donde predominan los terrenos arenosos y de gravas, que, ante movimientos sísmicos, hacen que el suelo tenga un comportamiento plástico, casi líquido, lo que agrava el riesgo de daños e incluso colapsos en los edificios. Este fenómeno se conoce geológicamente como "licuefacción". José Martínez, geólogo de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y descendiente de Lorca, coincide en que el hecho de que parte del casco urbano de la localidad se encuentre sobre una zona de depósitos aluviales, "amplificó la señal de las ondas sísmicas".

- El estado de los edificios y las normas de resistencia. En Lorca apenas hay edificios caídos, aunque sí cornisas en el suelo, inmuebles agrietados y balcones descolgados. Las vigentes normas sismorresistentes datan de 2002, pero arrastran antecedentes del siglo XVI, cuando se publicó una real orden que obligaba a tener en cuenta los efectos que producían los terremotos y a construir en consonancia en lugares como Filipinas. A partir de ese momento, después de cada gran seísmo en España (1829, 1894, 1952...) se han elaborado informes técnicos. "Podemos aprender de los terremotos", explica el director del Instituto Geológico Nacional. Con esa filosofía se creó en 1974 la Comisión Permanente de Normas Sismorresistentes (Ministerio de Fomento), para aplicar a la construcción las lecciones aprendidas en cada seísmo y reducir el riesgo. "Este tipo de terremotos se producen cada 500 años. Si hacemos las cosas bien, en el próximo no habrá tantas víctimas", añade Sereno.

Estas normas son obligatorias y consisten, groso modo, en refuerzos en cimentaciones, pilares, vigas y armaduras, para evitar el efecto colapso que se conoce como de tipo sándwich, explica Luis Suárez. El presidente del Colegio Oficial de Geólogos opina que los edificios de Lorca han aguantado bien desde el punto de vista estructural, pero en cambio, "ha fallado el apartado de las cornisas y los tabiques". En la escala que mide los daños producidos, los técnicos del IGN estimaron ayer que ronda el 7, que significa posibles daños en estructuras de hormigón.

Suárez explica que los Ayuntamientos son los principales garantes de que se cumplan estas exigencias al otorgar las licencias de edificación. La norma, añade Paloma Sobrini, decana del Colegio de Arquitectos de Madrid, "divide por zonas de riesgo sísmico el territorio español y contempla el uso de edificación, ya que no es igual construir un hospital, un banco, o una vivienda". Uno de los parámetros más importantes a la hora de construir es, precisamente, la aceleración del suelo.

La normativa no se aplica al patrimonio histórico. "No hay leyes específicas que revisen los edificios monumentales. El campanario que se desprendió era de mampostería y tenía una estructura rígida, sin capacidad de deformarse, y estas son las estructuras que tienen más peligro", argumenta el catedrático de estructuras de la Universidad Politécnica de Barcelona Lluís Moya. "Desgraciadamente", añade, "los edificios que se construían antes de 1974 no tenían en cuenta las cargas que un edificio soporta cuando hay un movimiento de tierra". Por este motivo, Sobrini reclama "incentivar un plan de rehabilitación para los edificios construidos" antes de la normativa. "La inspección técnica debería ser como la medicina preventiva, que detectara los problemas antes que ocurrieran las desgracias". El vicepresidente Rubalcaba declaró ayer: "Habrá que echar un vistazo a la normativa y a los protocolos de seguridad".

Con información de: Fernando J. Pérez, Natalia Junquera, Francesco Manetto y Belén Hernández.

----------


## Luján

El problema no está en que haya sido de 5º, 7º o 19º, sino que ha sido muy, pero que muy superficial.

Como tú has dicho, un 6º Ritcher a 600km apenas se siente en superficie, pero un 5º Ritcher a 1Km de profundidad es algo terrible.

Nuevamente no se puede acceder a la página del IGN, por lo menos no desde aquí. Quería ver los datos del seísmo, para ver las aceleraciones horizontales en superficie, verdaderas causantes de los destrozos.  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Entrevista, en www.20minutos.es a Paloma Sobrini, decana del Colegio Oficial de Arquitectos de Madrid.

Resumiendo:
-El terremoto fue muy superficial, lo que hizo que la energía liberada se sintiera mucho en superficie.
- La normativa española (de 1994) es buena, y los protocolos de edificación también. El problema está en aquellos que construyen sin arquitecto ni proyecto.
-Los edificios que se han venido abajo son, en su mayoría, anteriores a la normativa actual.

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1047.../construccion/




> Dos sacudidas de 4,4 y 5,2 de magnitud en la escala Richter, y nueve muertos, centenares de heridos y el caos. Edificios derruidos, torres caídas, cascotes por todos los lados y el Ejército movilizado para ayudar a la población. Los vecinos de Lorca se preguntan por qué se han caído sus casas cuando este terremoto, por su magnitud, debería haber sido mucho menos destructivo, como afirma el propio presidente del Colegio de Geólogos, Luis Suárez.
>  Para *Paloma Sobrini*, decana del Colegio Oficial de Arquitectos de Madrid (COAM), la explicación está en las propias características del terremoto, "*muy superficial*"  (la primera sacudida se produjo a 10 km de la superficie y la segunda a  solo un kilómetro), lo que lo hace más destructivo.  Sobrini explica a *20minutos.es* que la Norma de construcción sismorresistente del año 2002,  que regura la construcción de los edificios (y que derogaba una ley  anterior de 1994), "es fenomenal, tan buena que ahora muchos países  iberoamericanos la están adoptando". Esta norma, explica, "contempla la  zona donde se edifica y el uso que se le va a dar". Ambos parámetros son  ineludibles a la hora de planificar y ejecutar cualquier construcción,  que, por supuesto, según cuenta la arquitecta, "tiene que seguir esta  normativa".
>  Tenemos que poner al día el parque edificatorio de España
>  Entonces,* ¿por qué se han caído algunos edificios?*  "Puede ser que se trate de edificios antiguos, de los años 60, cuando no existía esta normativa. En cualquier caso,* es muy difícil que se caiga un edificio*.  Sí sucede que de los edificios se desprenden muchos elementos y, aunque  la normativa lo regula todo, la estructura y los elementos  arquitectónicos: marquesinas, balcones, chimeneas..., es muy difícil  controlar cosas como que se caiga una lámpara". A este respecto el  presidente del Colegio de Geólogos, Luis Suárez, hablaba el miércoles   de *"daños previos" en las edificaciones* para explicar la devastación y el geólogo José Antonio Sánchez decía  el miércoles a este medio que "aunque las estructuras de los edificios  estén preparadas para resistir el temblor, se pueden desprender de éstos  *elementos de la fachada, revestimientos* o cornisas, lo  que puede provocar daños a la población". El nivel de daños ha sido tal  que entre 20.000 y 30.000 personas no pudieron regresar la noche del  miércoles a sus casas, y se estima que el 80% de los edificios han sufrido desperfectos.
> *¿Y quién vigila que la normativa se cumple?*  "Los proyectos llegan al* colegio de arquitectos* que comprueba que el arquitecto, en el ejercicio de su responsabilidad, justifica el cumplimiento de la normativa. *El Ayuntamiento,*  donde también llega el proyecto, hace lo mismo". Así pues es el Colegio  de Arquitectos correspondiente y el Ayuntamiento son quienes supervisan  su cumplimiento.
>  Sobrini, que evita el alarmismo, explica que lo sucedido en Lorca "es un* cúmulo de mala suerte*" y aboga por concienciar a la gente de que siempre recurra a la *planificación de un arquitecto*.  "Cuando alguien me dice que se ha construido la casa, pienso que es  como si tú mismo te quieres operar o sacar una muela".  A pesar de esos  casos, Sobrini habla de "un *buen nivel de edificación*" y de que "*la normativa se cumple*".  En cualquier caso, defiende la prevención como mejor manera de evitar  más casos como los de la localidad murciana: "Tenemos que* poner al día el parque edificatorio* de España, como si les  hiciéramos pasar una IT, pero no solo en lo referente a los movimientos  sísmicos, también a la *eficiencia energética*, etc., para que, por ejemplo, un edificio de Zamora no pierda calor".
>  Sobre el miedo que pueden sentir muchos ciudadanos de Lorca a que sus  edificios no sean seguros, Sobrini cree que lo que procede ahora es que  " la autoridad organice equipos de   trabajo para evaluar los daños y  que los técnicos comprueben la   seguridad de los edificios. A este  respecto, los Arquitectos Sin   Fronteras de Madrid se han ofrecido para  ir a Lorca a echar una mano" y vuelve a aconsejar mantener la calma.  "Es *absurdo desconfiar de la seguridad* de las construcciones".
>  Zapatero ha anunciado este jueves que no regatearán "ningún medio económico para la tarea de la reconstrucción de la ciudad".
> *Aberraciones de particulares*
> ...

----------


## Luján

Más datos sobre el terremoto.

La energía liberada, fue igual a 2 millontes de kilos de explosivo, más o menos 2 Kilotones, menos de seis veces la liberada por Little Boy, la bomba atómica de Hiroshima.

Noticia en 20minutos.es: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1047...a/superficial/




> La* técnico en riesgos naturales* de la Delegación del Gobierno de Murcia, Sofía González, ha asegurado a que el terremoto que se produjo en Lorca este miércoles, y que de momento ha dejado *ocho fallecidos*, liberó una energía similar a la que producen *2 millones de kilos de explosivos*.
> González ha aclarado que después de evaluar lo sucedido se debe a empezar a* hablar de serie sísmica*, esto es, se produce un terremoto, en este caso precursor, cuya réplica, de 5,1 grados, supera en escala al primero y *libera hasta 31 veces más energía*, y posteriormente se producen las restantes réplicas.
>  En cuanto al efecto colapso que se ha producido, se debe según la técnico en catástrofes naturales, a un cóctel formado por el *epicentro cercano a una población*, un* foco superficial* (los  expertos creen que la segunda sacudida, la más destructiva, que   produjo a solo un kilómetro de la superficie) y ciertos efectos de  riesgo como las construcciones antiguas.
>  De hecho la escasa profundidad del terremoto es señalada por los expertos como la causa de que, a pesar de su moderada magnitud*, 4, 4 y 5,2 en la escala Richter*, haya sido tan destructivo. Así la primera sacudida, se produjo a *unos diez metros de profundidad* y la segunda, la registrada en torno a las 19 horas, a* solo un metro bajo tierra.*
>  Además, como señalaba el miércoles Emilio Carreño, director de la red  sísmica nacional, al canal 24h de TVE, el epicentro del terremoto se  situaba a *sólo 7 kilómetros de la localidad*.
> *Réplicas de menor intensidad*
> 
>  Con respecto a futuras réplicas, el presidente del Colegio de  Geólogos, Luis Suárez Suárez, ha recordado que son positivas porque "*suponen que la energía se disipe* y se evitan terremotos de intensidad mayor".
>  Por su parte el vicepresidente del Colegio de Geólogos, José Luis Barrera, ha pedido que *se evite "alarmar a la población"*  ya que no existen fundamentos científicos para predecir si los  terremotos que han sacudido Lorca (Murcia) tendrán nuevas réplicas.  
> ...

----------


## Salut

> - La normativa española (de 1994) es buena, y los protocolos de edificación también. El problema está en aquellos que construyen sin arquitecto ni proyecto.


Bueno, esto es mucho suponer... los mismos arquitectos dicen claramente que la normativa afecta casi exclusivamente a la estructura, tratándose muy muy de pasada el tema de los revestimientos -y lo poco que se dice, encima se incumple-.

En Japón y similares por lo que tengo entendido se tiende a utilizar materiales muy ligeros, para evitar que con un desprendimiento se cause tanto daño. Y eso sin entrar en detalles de todo tipo -cuya regulación tal vez resulte excesiva-, rollo utilizar algunas fibras para aumentar la resistencia o que se adhieran mejor los azulejos a la pared...

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, esto es mucho suponer... los mismos arquitectos dicen claramente que la normativa afecta casi exclusivamente a la estructura, tratándose muy muy el tema de los revestimientos -y lo poco que se dice, encima se incumple-.
> 
> En Japón y similares por lo que tengo entendido se tiende a utilizar materiales muy ligeros, para evitar que con un desprendimiento se cause tanto daño. Y eso sin entrar en detalles de todo tipo -cuya regulación tal vez resulte excesiva-, rollo utilizar algunas fibras para aumentar la resistencia o que se adhieran mejor los azulejos a la pared...


No es algo que haya dicho yo, es lo que se resume de la entrevista, y por lo que comenta mi padre, que es aparejador, esto es así. Otra cosa es que se haga la vista gorda en según qué elementos de la construcción.

Evidentemente, estamos a años luz de la norma japonesa.


Por otro lado, vuelve a estar accesible la web del IGN. muestro a continuación la imagen de los seísmos detectados con intensidad mayor a 1.5º Ritcher de los últimos 10 días. las intensidades se marcan según color y tamaño del punto. El último registrado, en parpadeante.



Parece observarse una cierta mayor actividad de lo normal (comparando con otras que recuerdo) en la franja de contacto de placas.

----------


## Luján

Datos IGN del terremoto 5.1º Ritcher de Lorca:

Localización:


Fecha y hora (GMT): 11/05/2011 16:47:25  Hora local= GMT+2
Coordenadas: Latitud 37.6986 N; Longitud 1.6725 W
Profundidad: No figura -> superficial.
Magnitud 5.1º Ritcher.
Intensidad Máxima: VII

Mapa de intensidades:
400x400Km:


Los datos e imágenes está extraídos de la web oficial del IGN, a partir del enlace situado algunos mensajes más arriba.


El terremoto de Lorca, pese a ser "sólo" de grado 5 en la escala de  magnitud de Ritcher, alcanzó en Lorca intensidad VII en la de Mercalli modificada, lo que viene a ser muy fuerte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un pequeño rosario...




> HAARP en España terromoto Lorca 5.2 Nuevo Orden Mundial





> 11-5-2011=1+1+5+2+1+1=11 estaba claro,ya lo había dicho,que la siguiente era España,despues de Japón,ahora﻿ seguro que estan preparando nuevos autoatentados nucleares,hay que estar atentos,porque lo que sé nos viene encima va ser duro duro duro,muy duro.





> El fin del mundo se acerca, terremotos en Lorca, resurge el Etna...


En fin, se ve que algunos tienen alteraciones neuronales profundas...

----------


## Luján

> Un pequeño rosario...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				HAARP en España terromoto Lorca 5.2 Nuevo Orden Mundial
> 			
> ...


¿De dónde c**o has sacado eso?

Mejor no respondas.

Y seguro que alguien también se ha dado cuenta de que éste ha sido el 11-M (mayo) y el de Japón también fue un 11-M (marzo) ?habrá otro el 11-J (julio)?

Por no decir de la coincidencia de estos 11-Mar 11-May con el 11-M de Madrid y el 11-S...... Seguro que hay más 11-A, 11-B, 11-C, 11-D,.......11-Z.


En fin, pilarín, hay de todo por estos mundos de Dios.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿De dónde c**o has sacado eso?
> 
> Mejor no respondas.


Youtube es un mundo  :Embarrassment: 




> Y seguro que alguien también se ha dado cuenta de que éste ha sido el 11-M (mayo) y el de Japón también fue un 11-M (marzo) ?habrá otro el 11-J (julio)?
> 
> Por no decir de la coincidencia de estos 11-Mar 11-May con el 11-M de Madrid y el 11-S...... Seguro que hay más 11-A, 11-B, 11-C, 11-D,.......11-Z.


Esto sí que lo estuve pensando yo anoche, la cantidad de sucesos que hay repartidos los días 11, así como las combinaciones entre las letras que también algunas son curiosas...

En fin, supongo que las revistas tipo año cero, enigmas y cosas así, dedicarán algún capitulo a estas coincidencias  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Datos IGN del terremoto 5.1º Ritcher de Lorca:
> 
> Localización:
> 
> 
> Fecha y hora (GMT): 11/05/2011 16:47:25  Hora local= GMT+2
> Coordenadas: Latitud 37.6986 N; Longitud 1.6725 W
> *Profundidad: No figura -> superficial*.
> Magnitud 5.1º Ritcher.
> Intensidad Máxima: VII


En el EMSC, da una profundidad de 2 km  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> En el EMSC, da una profundidad de 2 km


En estos casos, 2Km (1Km en otras informaciones) es como decir aquí mismo.  :Frown:

----------


## jlois

Pues eso, que las noticias que se van dando , que son muchas ya que por suerte vivimos en una sociedad donde la información es  abundante y la forma de hacerla pública vertiginosa, las noticias que se van dando son de gran valor humano. 

Hoy, sin más, se hacía notar que por más que los comercios se hallasen sin puertas o sin cristales en sus escaparates, el material expuesto seguía en su lugar dando a entender que los habitantes de Lorca han tenido un comportamiento ejemplar y digno de ser admirado por todos los que hemos observado las secuelas de esa catástrofe. 

En los momentos más críticos, en los instantes más duros, la solidaridad y el respeto son valores que engrandecen aun más si cabe a los que sufren.

Cuando casi al principio de este hilo le decía a Reege que iba a ser aquella primera ,una noche muy larga, quizás ni me imaginaba que no sería solo una sino que ...quizás pasen unas semanas, en el mejor de los casos, hasta que todo comience a acercarse a la normalidad.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo...y mi admiración hacia esta población.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

12 de mayo de 2011
Dos expertos en seguridad de presas harán un
chequeo a toda la zona afectadas por el terremoto.
Los técnicos de la CHS ya han revisado presas, embalses,
canales y demás infraestructuras sin encontrar ninguna anomalía.

Los técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) han realizado
una revisión pormenorizada de todas las infraestructuras hidráulicas de la cuenca del
Segura más cercanas al epicentro de los terremotos de Lorca, sin que hayan detectado
ninguna anomalía en sus estructuras ni en su funcionamiento.
Además, no se ha producido tampoco ninguna incidencia en el suministro de agua
para abastecimiento ni para regadío, que sigue hoy con total normalidad.
Sin embargo, para complementar estas revisiones y no escatimar esfuerzos en la
seguridad de los ciudadanos y la correcta gestión del agua, dos expertos del Ministerio
de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, especializados en presas, realizarán esta
próxima semana un chequeo en todas las infraestructuras que se encuentran en la zona
de afección del terremoto.
El personal del organismo de cuenca comenzó a recorrer y examinar las presas,
embalses y canales de su competencia nada más ocurrir ambos seísmos, tras lo cual han
concluido que, a día de hoy, ninguna de esas infraestructuras ha sufrido el más mínimo
daño.
En concreto, las principales infraestructuras de la zona son los embalses de
Puentes, Valdeinfierno y Algeciras, con sus respectivas presas; y el canal de la margen
derecha del Postrasvase Tajo-Segura.
Sólo se puede destacar un desprendimiento de tierra aguas abajo de la presa de
Algeciras (Librilla), que no ha tenido ninguna consecuencia sobre la infraestructura, así
como el derrumbe de dos casetas en Casa Mata, en el casco urbano de Lorca, sin que
haya que lamentar daños personales, y que no afectan al normal funcionamiento de este
complejo de recepción y distribución de los caudales para los regantes lorquinos.
Por lo tanto, la CHS quiere transmitir a la ciudadanía de la zona la tranquilidad
sobre el estado de las infraestructuras hidráulicas de su competencia, que se han
comportado correctamente a pesar de la intensidad de ambos seísmos.
Por último, reseñar que la presidenta de la CHS, Charo Quesada, se ha desplazado,
junto a otros altos cargos y técnicos del organismo de cuenca, a las infraestructuras
reseñadas, para comprobar el buen funcionamiento de todas ellas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar algunas fotos que he encontrado en www.diariodesevilla.es . Aquí están:















Cuando vuelva pondré algunas más.

----------


## jlois

Estremecedor sin duda Embalses al 100%...pero sigo discrepando con la continua aparición de esas instantaneas donde aparecen los cuerpos sin vida. No es nada bueno para sus familiares, no es nada bueno para respetar el dolor.

Pero sí es de lo más reseñable el que el movimiento de ayuda y reconstrucción está siendo , por lo que se ve, de lo más aceptable y ejemplar sin duda. 

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## nando

> Estremecedor sin duda Embalses al 100%...pero sigo discrepando con la continua aparición de esas instantaneas donde aparecen los cuerpos sin vida. No es nada bueno para sus familiares, no es nada bueno para respetar el dolor.
> 
> Pero sí es de lo más reseñable el que el movimiento de ayuda y reconstrucción está siendo , por lo que se ve, de lo más aceptable y ejemplar sin duda. 
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo 

no me gustan las fotos de las victimas como bien dices por respeto a los familiares.

----------


## perdiguera

No entiendo cómo algunos medios se regodean con las imágenes de personas muertas tendidas en el suelo.
Tampoco entiendo cómo se puede tardar tanto en levantar un cadáver.
Debería quedar más respeto a las personas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Perdón a los que le haya podido molestar :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .
Tenéis razón a veces esas cosas no se deberían de mostrar. Os aseguro, que esas imágenes están colgadas en la página ya mencionada antes a la vista de todo el mundo, y a buen seguro que están en muchos lugares más.

----------


## jlois

Tu no tienes porqué excusarte, Embalses al 100%, tus razones para exponer esa información en estos foros son simplemente las que nos ayudadn a entender y a comprender aquello que seguro nos inquieta. Por ello , tu reportaje está perfectamente editado.

La crítica se acerca más hacia el comentario del amigo Perdiguera, y sobretodo al exagerado tiempo que pasaron los cuerpos antes qe que las diligencias judiciales los hiciesen retirar. Todo eso hizo que la prensa, lejos de establecer un gesto de respeto, hiciesen una especie de carrera contrareloj para sacar la imagen más macabra, cuando simplemente con el relato de los hechos, todos nos hubiesemos dado cuenta de la magnitud de la catástrofe...
Yo creo, que en casos como este, una imagen no tiene porqué valer más que mil palabras.

Me acuerdo cuando fué el tema de las torres gemelas, en los primeros momentos, y ante la histeria colectiva se transmitieron imagenes de las personas arrojándose al vacío, pero casi al poco tiempo se decidió que esas imágenes iban a debilitar aun más si cabe la voluntad del pueblo americano...todas estas cuestiones deberían ser más analizadas por la prensa, llegando a ser capaces de informar con un criterio suficientemente ético sin entrar en la búsqueda del catastrofismo como creador de ventas.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepinac_20/Tes


Clementa González Gázquez, policía local de Lorca, de 56 años, guardaba reposo en su casa por unas molestias físicas el pasado miércoles por la tarde. El lunes, cuando comenzó a sentirse mal, había pedido permiso a sus superiores para ausentarse de su puesto en la sala del 092, un destino relativamente tranquilo tras 29 años de servicio en la calle e ideal para una persona que, pese a llevar un discreto audífono, sabe escuchar a los demás como pocos. Clemen, como la conocen sus amigos, estaba tumbada con los ojos cerrados en un sofá cuando a las 17.05, la falla que atraviesa el centro de la ciudad en dirección noreste-suroeste se fracturó.

La agente, la primera mujer en entrar en el cuerpo, intuye al instante que el temblor que está sintiendo y que sacude los muebles de su casa en el barrio de La Viña no era un pequeño seísmo de los que con relativa frecuencia se sienten en la localidad murciana. No le hace falta saber que en la escala Richter alcanzaba 4,5 puntos, ni que el epicentro está cuatro kilómetros al norte de la ciudad en la que han nacido sus padres, ella, sus dos hijos y su nieto, de cuatro años. "Puse la tele y con las primeras imágenes vi que era algo serio", afirma. Tras unas llamadas para cerciorarse de que los suyos no han sufrido daño, Clemen marca el teléfono de la jefatura: "Jefe, estoy disponible".

El temblor hace que los habitantes del núcleo principal de Lorca, en el que viven unas 60.000 personas, entre ellas 14.000 inmigrantes, se echen a la calle por miedo a una réplica del seísmo. La agente, ya de uniforme, se presenta en la jefatura, un edificio blanco de dos plantas. No le había dado apenas tiempo de atender llamadas de ciudadanos cuando, a las 18.56, Lorca se asomó al apocalipsis. Un segundo terremoto, no una mera réplica del anterior, de 5,1 grados Richter, sacude como un latigazo el corazón de la ciudad a lo largo del eje de la falla. "Los muros de la jefatura, de casi un metro de espesor, comenzaron a agrietarse y todo se movía. Era una locura", recuerda la agente. Sin más formación contra terremotos que su instinto, Clemen espera a que cese el temblor para lanzarse a la calle. Empezaban las 48 horas más intensas y terribles de su vida. Y seguramente de la de todos los lorquinos.

Enfrente de la jefatura de la Policía Local, una nube de polvo blanco vela los barrios de San Diego y San Cristóbal, de los que salen hacia zonas más abiertas decenas de personas despavoridas. Ignorando cualquier instinto de conservación, y sin pararse a pensar, Clemen se lanza hacia esa barriada, en la que se mezclan edificios viejos poblados en general por inmigrantes e inmuebles más recientes habitados por familias españolas, curiosamente los más dañados. "Todo el suelo estaba lleno de cascotes, y dos tuberías lanzaban gas hacia la calle. Ayudo a salir a una señora de un portal y le digo que salga corriendo hacia el parque. Mi prioridad era sacar a la gente de la zona".

Cuando la nube comienza a disiparse, Clemen ya es consciente de que se trata de una tragedia. La cornisa de ladrillo y cemento que remata el edificio que ocupa la manzana entre las calles Navarra y Galicia se ha desplomado por tres de sus lados. Los escombros aplastan a la hostelera Juana Canales, de 50 años, junto a la Peluquería Rosa, de la que había salido corriendo; y a la vuelta de la esquina, sepultan a Domingo García, de 44 años. Varios centenares de metros más allá, en el cruce de las calles Puente de Gimeno y Los Voluntarios, Rafael Mateo, de 50 años, charla a la puerta de su tienda de zapatos con un amigo jubilado y otro joven que ha hecho un descanso en su marcha cicloturista. Los cascotes acaban con ambos en el acto.

La agente Clementa González Gázquez se apresura a buscar unas mantas para cubrir los cadáveres, al tiempo que trata de proteger a los vivos. Su imagen abrazando a una mujer presa de un ataque de nervios para apartarla del lugar será la portada de la mayoría de los periódicos españoles al día siguiente. "El fotógrafo me abrazaba al tiempo que me hacía fotos, estábamos llorando de la emoción y del miedo, recuerdo que para romper un poco la tensión le dije que tenía unos ojos muy bonitos. La verdad es que en estos casos no piensas, solo actúas", afirma Clemen, que no puede evitar las lágrimas al volver al lugar. Otros vecinos, como Juan Oliver, de 68 años, y su hijo Domingo, de 41, salvan la vida por milésimas al saltar sobre un coche estacionado y refugiarse del diluvio de cascotes en su portal.

A unos cuatro kilómetros al suroeste de la calle Galicia se encuentra el barrio de La Viña, un antiguo arrabal obrero que también ha recogido a numerosos inmigrantes que trabajan en la agricultura y la ganadería, verdaderos motores económicos de Lorca. Las sacudidas hacen que otra cornisa sepulte al niño Raúl Guerrero, de 14 años, a las puertas del Bar La Viña, uno de los centros neurálgicos del barrio. Raúl, buen estudiante y amante del fútbol y la natación, falleció en presencia de su madre y su abuelo paterno, Ginés. Sin embargo, una de las imágenes más impactantes en esa zona es el desplome, en efecto sándwich, de uno de los bloques de la urbanización Puerta de Lorca, uno de esos complejos con nombre pomposo y construcción deficiente que han proliferado en España en los comienzos de la burbuja inmobiliaria. El bloque, con 27 viviendas y de apenas nueve años de antigüedad, en la calle Infante Juan Manuel, se viene abajo en un instante.

El balance de daños en este punto, a la vista de las ruinas, es asombrosamente bajo. A esa hora pasaba por el lugar Antonia Sánchez, acompañada de sus hijos de uno y tres años. Una pared del inmueble se venció sobre la calle y sepultó a la familia. Antonia tuvo tiempo de proteger con su cuerpo a los niños, cuyos llantos son escuchados por el empleado de la empresa municipal de limpieza José Manuel Lorca que, junto a otros vecinos, los rescata arrancando los cascotes con las manos. No son los únicos niños que salvan la vida de milagro. El primer terremoto ha hecho que la gente salga de sus casas y ha servido de aviso al párroco de la iglesia de Santiago, Eduardo Sánchez Carrasco, que saca del templo a 22 niños y niñas a los que impartía catequesis tras el desprendimiento de varios cascotes. Con el segundo temblor, la pequeña joya barroca de piedra caliza se hunde sin remedio. Si hubiera cogido a los menores dentro, la magnitud de la tragedia se habría multiplicado.

A la misma hora, en el barrio de San Pedro, una zona marginal a los pies del castillo de Lorca, Francisco Moreno Cortés, jardinero en paro de 42 años, visita a unos familiares. A la puerta de la chabola en la que vive con su marido y su hijo de tres años, Emilia Moreno, de 22 años y embarazada de ocho meses, descansa apoyada en una tapia de ladrillo, que se le viene encima con el segundo temblor. Francisco, hincha del Real Madrid y amante del cante de Camarón y Rafael Farina, es el primero en llegar al lugar. Con ayuda de un primo suyo, levanta el lienzo de ladrillo, bajo el que yace el cuerpo de Emilia, cruelmente dañado. Francisco le toma el pulso, "pero es inútil". Desde lo alto del Castillo, un gran trozo de roca aterriza en el patio de la casa de su hermana Soledad.

Desde el mero punto de vista geológico, se trata de un pequeño terremoto, pero genera una aceleración del terreno tres veces superior al máximo que legalmente deben soportar las casas. Además, al producirse muy cerca de la superficie terrestre y muy próximo a Lorca, tiene efectos devastadores, en especial en las plantas más bajas de los edificios.

En pocos segundos Lorca se colapsa y la imagen de la espadaña de la iglesia de San Diego precipitándose sobre el suelo da la vuelta al mundo. El terremoto afecta en mayor o menor grado a 4.100 de los cerca de 6.500 edificios de la ciudad. Cientos de inmuebles han quedado inservibles, y además la gente no tiene ánimo de volver a ocuparlos. Entre el caos, comienzan a llegar los servicios de socorro, primero de la Región de Murcia y luego de comunidades limítrofes y del resto de España.

Los ciudadanos que disponen de una casa en las afueras o de familiares en otras ciudades que les puedan acoger comienzan un éxodo. Los inmigrantes, carentes de red familiar en España, quedan a la intemperie. El despliegue de medios es propio de una gran catástrofe. El Gobierno moviliza a la Unidad Militar de Emergencia, que monta tres campamentos. En la tienda 45 duermen, no se sabe aún por cuánto tiempo, Francisco Moreno, su esposa y sus tres hijos de 11, siete y cuatro años.

Durante 48 horas ininterrumpidas, la agente Clemen colabora en las labores de orden público y en la ayuda a los damnificados. Solo el viernes por la tarde puede regresar a su casa, en La Viña, un barrio según ella "unido y cohesionado" y que ahora luce fantasmagórico. Su edificio tiene en la puerta un círculo amarillo que indica que solo podrá entrar para recoger los enseres imprescindibles. La agente tendrá que pasar esa noche, y quién sabe cuántas más, en casa de su hija, y con su nieto Sergio, de cuatro años. En medio de tanta desolación, el niño, que adora a su abuela, le regala una flor.

Un saludo muy cordial desde el sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, voy a seguir poniendo fotos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según veo ahora mismo, el EMSC ha aumentado la intensidad del terremoto de 5.1, hasta un *grado VIII en la Escala Macrosísmica Europea*



En la escala SME, dicho grado lo califica como "gravemente dañino", que dado el nivel de daños que ha provocado en los edificios, y dadas las condiciones para alcanzar dicho grado, está completamente justificado el grado VIII.

----------


## REEGE

Primero fue el terremoto, las víctimas, los heridos, los desalojos, dormir a la intemperie y posteriormente la reconstrucción de la normalidad. El recinto de Santa Quiteria es el punto neurálgico de las ayudas a los damnificados. Sin embargo, se van a desalojar a 3.000 personas a otro campamento que será instalado a las afueras del municipio murciano.

Mientras, las colas para solicitar comida no paran de crecer y los voluntarios de Cruz Roja y la Policía Local controlan la entrada al recinto para evitar que disfruten de la ayuda personas que no han resultado afectadas por el terremoto de Lorca, el control se lleva a cabo con unas pulseras identificativas con el número de censo. La atención psicológica es un factor imprescindible en estos días. Las terapias se llevan a cabo en grupo, en el caso de los niños, o individualmente cuando se trata de una persona que ha sufrído un fuerte impacto por la catástrofe. Los derribos hacen revivir ese miedo inicial que provocó el movimiento de tierra. Los primeros derribos han tenido lugar en la zona de La Viña.

Cuando la maquinaria ha tocado la ventana de un edificio éste se ha venido abajo bruscamente. El derrumbe ha afectado a una iglesia contigua y a otro edificio del que se ha caído un muro. Durante todo el lunes se esperaba que se produjera el derrumbe, sin embargo la maquinaria llegó a última hora y se pospuso a este martes. Durante toda la noche la policía ha desalojado a los vecinos que se acercaban a las inmediaciones de inmueble mientras los pilares del edificio se iban desplazando. Ahora sí, los vecinos de La Viña se han quedado sin nada.

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...051700052.html

----------


## REEGE

Un gran gesto digno de un gran campeón......El Real Madrid con Lorca!!!!

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/depo...051800299.html

----------


## REEGE

La ruptura del terremoto principal se produjo debajo del casco histórico.

Madrid, 20 may (EFE).- Gran parte de la ruptura del terremoto principal del miércoles 11 de mayo se produjo debajo del casco histórico de la ciudad de Lorca, según estima el Instituto Geológico y Minero de España en un informe preliminar difundido esta tarde.

Añaden que los depósitos detríticos sobre los que se asienta la ciudad, así como los depósitos de las ramblas del río Guadalentín son depósitos con "propiedades amplificadoras" ante el paso de un "tren de ondas sísmicas".

Asimismo consideran que la alta intensidad sufrida por la localidad de Lorca, añaden, puede deberse a una propagación del terremoto desde la Sierra de la Tercia (zona epicentral) hacia el suroeste.

"La falta de evidencias de vibración hacia el este del epicentro apoyan esta posible direccionalidad de la propagación".

Esta direccionalidad, según la fuente, apoyaría que la ruptura de la Falla Alama-Murcia (FAM) se propagó desde la zona epicentral, atravesando la ciudad de Lorca.

Esto, unido a la superficialidad del terremoto, explicaría la elevada intensidad sísmica y las aceleraciones pico.

De acuerdo con la misma fuente, la falla de Alama-Murcia es la falla con mayores evidencias de actividad cuaternaria en la zona, con evidencias paleosísmicas de ruptura superficial, de terremotos de magnitud superior a 6.0 durante los últimos 100 años.

Además y según el Instituto Geológico y Minero de España, los últimos terremotos dañinos en España se han localizado en la región de Murcia: Mula 1999; Bullas 2002; La Paca 2005 y ahora Lorca.EFE

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/n...-25339922.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/n...-25339922.html



Eso sí que es suerte... :Frown: 
El otro día escuché que para la reconstrucción, iban a dar trabajo a los parados de lorca, y seguramente, también habrá para los alrededores.

----------


## REEGE

Me parece bien que se dé trabajo a éste colectivo para la reconstrucción de la ciudad... Lo importante es que cuanto antes se restablezca todo y Lorca vuelva a la normalidad...
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Yo soy de la zona: Cehegín (Murcia) y esa tarde, a las siete menos cuarto estaba en Caravaca a unos 6 km de Cehegín, y a cincuenta de Lorca, en un segundo piso, cuando de repente empieza todo a moverse pensando que eran los vecinos de arriba  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dando saltos pero fue a mas y duró +/- unos 20 segundos, pero en esa zona no fue tan grave. Tengo unos familiares de Lorca que tuvieron la suerte  :Smile:  de no estar en la calle y que su edificio se encuentra con buen estado y me cuentan que ahora hay mucho polvo por las demoliciones de algunos edificios  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por el testimonio ceheginero joven. Seguro que tuvieron que ser unos momentos que no querras repetir. Gracias por contarnoslo desde tu vista y tu vivencia.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Embalses al 100%, la verdad es que si, no querria que se repitieran y mas pensando en lo ocurrido en Lorca. Fueron unos segundos de angustia, ya que, por causas como ir por una carretera en mal estado, o bien por que el terremoto ha sido por la noche, yo nunca había notado un terremoto así y me sorprendio.

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Murcia, 5 jun (EFE).- Un temblor de 2 grados de magnitud ha sacudido a las 14.08 horas el municipio de Lorca y localidades próximas, ha informado a Efe el Instituto Geográfico Nacional.

Ha añadido que el epicentro del temblor, que puede ser una réplica de los terremotos que devastaron esta ciudad el 11 de mayo, está situado en el sudeste de Lorca.

El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias ha indicado que el teléfono único de emergencias 112 ha recibido decenas de llamadas de ciudadanos que han notado el movimiento sísmico y ha informado de que "de momento" no hay daños materiales.

El 11 de mayo se produjeron sendos terremotos en Lorca a las 17.05 y a las 19.00 horas, con magnitudes de 4,5 y 5,1 grados, respectivamente, que causaron la muerte de ocho personas y cuantiosos daños materiales.

Damnificados por el terremoto del pasado miercoles en la localidad murciana de Lorca.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/se%C3%A...131717845.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espero que no pase nada.
Ahora que empezaban a salir adelante... :Frown:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Parece que esta tarde va a haber a las 6 y media una concentracion en el casco antuguo de Lorca por los damnificados.
ABC: http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=844347

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

*Nueva Zelanda declara la alerta de tsunami tras un seísmo de 7,8 grados.
EFE  Hace 15 minutos*

(Australia), 6 jul (EFE).- Las autoridades neozelandesas dieron hoy la alerta de tsunami después de que un seísmo de 7,8 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter golpeara las isla Kermadec, a unos 800 kilómetros al oeste de Nueva Zelanda.

El seísmo se produjo a 48 kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 12 kilómetros de la isla de Raoul, de las Kermadec.

El Centro de Alertas del Pacífico, por su parte, extendió el aviso a Tonga y las islas Kermadec.

En Nueva Zelanda, el Servicio de Protección Civil ha pedido a la población que se mantenga alejada de la costa hasta que se conozca el alcance exacto de la amenaza, aunque en principio estima que el tsunami que alcanzará el litoral será pequeño.

David Coetzee, del Servicio de Protección Civil, dijo a Radio Nueva Zelanda que la ola causada por el seísmo tendrá aproximadamente un metro y medio cuando llegue a la costa neozelandesa.

Un sismógrafo en el que aparece registrado un terremoto de 6,1 en el Instituto de Vulcanología y Sismología de Filipinas (Phivolcs) en Quezñon (Filipinas).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Nueva Zelanda declara la alerta de tsunami tras un seísmo de 7,8 grados.
> EFE  Hace 15 minutos*
> 
> (Australia), 6 jul (EFE).- Las autoridades neozelandesas dieron hoy la alerta de tsunami después de que un seísmo de 7,8 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter golpeara las isla Kermadec, a unos 800 kilómetros al oeste de Nueva Zelanda.


Lo estoy viendo ahora mismo en la web del EMSC.




> El seísmo se produjo a 48 kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 12 kilómetros de la isla de Raoul, de las Kermadec.


Según el USGC, ha sido a una profundidad de 20 km, mientras que en el EMSC da una profundidad de 10 km.

Si ha sido a 10 km de profundidad, un cacharro de 7,8 ya puede hacer una ola medio regular, esperemos que no cause daños mayores en caso de que se haya producido.

----------


## REEGE

*Nueva Zelanda cancela la alerta de tsunami tras el terremoto de 7,6 grados.
Las lecturas del nivel del mar indican que el tsunami ya se ha producido
Las olas deberían llegar a Auckland en torno a la medianoche.*
RTVE.es/AGENCIAS 
06.07.2011 - 23:40h
Las autoridades neozelandesas han cancelado la alerta de tsunami dada a raíz del seísmo de 7,6 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter que ha golpeado este miércoles las isla Kermadec, a unos 800 kilómetros al este de Nueva Zelanda.

En un mensaje divulgado por las televisiones y emisoras de radio del país, el Servicio de Protección Civil ha indicado que "no se espera una amenaza por tsunami en tierra firme".

Las autoridades neozelandesas habían pedido a la población de la costa este que se mantenga alejada del litoral, adonde se estima que las olas llegarán debilitadas y con una altura máxima de metro y medio.

David Coetzee, portavoz del Servicio de Protección Civil, ha dicho a Radio Nueva Zelanda que resulta improbable que cause daños en tierra.

El portavoz ha señalado que el mayor riesgo una vez que llegue a Nueva Zelanda será para los barcos de los muelles de la costa oeste del país, a cuyas tripulaciones recomendó adoptar medidas de seguridad.

El seísmo se produjo a 48 kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 12 kilómetros de la isla de Raoul, en las Kermadec.

El Centro de Alertas del Pacífico, por su parte, extendió el aviso de tsunami a Tonga y las islas Kermadec.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las ocho personas que estaban en la Isla Raoul – justo al lado del epicentro – están sanos y salvos del terremoto. 

En cuanto al posible tsunami, el centro de alerta de tsunamis del Pacífico, ha registrado olas de 0,68 metros (2,2 pies) en la isla Raoul, en las Kermadec.

*Imagen animada del tsunami (sobre la base de modelos teóricos) GDACS*



Imagen simulación del tsunami (sobre la base de modelos teóricos) GDACS. Con base en este modelo, las olas no han llegado a Nueva Zelanda



Fuente:http://earthquake-report.com/2011/07...ladas/?lang=es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un terremoto de 5,3 grados Ritcher sacudió ayer tarde al mar Mediterráneo a las 19:21:46.0 UTC, al oeste de la isla de Córcega, concretamente, a 94 km al oeste de Ajaccio, capital de Córcega.





Debido a que el hipocentro del mismo se ha situado a tan sólo 2 km de profundidad según el EMSC, ha golpeado con fuerza la superficie y se ha sentido notablemente en Córcega, norte de Cerdeña, así como también en el litoral mediterráneo francés, alcanzando una intensidad de grado V en Ajaccio, Niza y Mónaco, así como grado IV en Marsella, según figura en el mapa de intensidad del EMSC.

Fuentes

http://www.emsc-csem.org
http://www-dase.cea.fr/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como está la corteza ultimamente....
Se nos está moviendo el suelo bajo nuestros pies constantemente, y no lo digo porque las placas se estén moviendo siempre, sino por la cantidad de terremotos que se producen y se sienten. 

Se me ocurre que podríamos utilizar este hilo para hablar de los terremotos significativos que se produzcan. Os dejo este mapita...(Ultimos 10 días).

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las mismas áreas que fueron devastadas por un terremoto y un posterior tsunami el 11 de marzo pasado, vuelven a verse sacudidas por otro fuerte temblor de 7,1º Ritcher frente a las costas de Honshu, ocurrido esta madrugada a las 00:57:08 UTC (02:57:08 hora española). El epicentro se ha situado a 231 kilómetros al este de Sendai, cuyo hipocentro se ha situado a una profundidad de 10 km.



La Agencia Meteorológica Japonesa emitió una *alerta de tsunami en las costas de Miyagi, Iwate y Fukushima*. Señaló que la ola alcanzaría los 50 centímetros a la 1:30 GMT.

*Los trabajadores de la planta nuclear de Fukushima tuvieron que ser evacuados.*

A su vez, el Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis del Pacífico emitió la siguiente nota:




> http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.ph...1.07.10.010414
> 
> THIS BULLETIN APPLIES TO AREAS WITHIN AND BORDERING THE PACIFIC
> OCEAN AND ADJACENT SEAS...EXCEPT ALASKA...BRITISH COLUMBIA...
> WASHINGTON...OREGON AND CALIFORNIA.
> 
> ... TSUNAMI INFORMATION BULLETIN ...
> 
> THIS BULLETIN IS FOR INFORMATION ONLY.
> ...


Tras el temblor se detectaron olas con subidas del nivel del mar de unos diez centímetros en Miyagi y en Ofunato, en la provincia de Iwate, sin que se haya informado de daños, destacó la agencia Efe.

La cadena televisiva NHK informó que no se había reportado daños materiales ni heridos inmediatamente después del terremoto. Tampoco se han recibido noticias de afectación en las instalaciones de la central nuclear de Fukushima.

Fuentes:

www.emsc-csem.org
www.http://ptwc.weather.gov
http://internacional.eluniversal.com...de-japon.shtml
http://elcomercio.pe/mundo/850027/no...alerta-tsunami
http://www.europapress.es/internacio...710051137.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que dije antes...
Parece que el magma de más abajo está más liquido de lo normal. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un movimiento telúrico de 3,7º Ritcher según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional, se ha dejado sentir esta madrugada a las 00:54:20 (hora peninsular) al suroeste de la provincia de Alicante y algunas plazas de la provincia de Murcia, con epicentro situado al oeste de la población alicantina de Algueña y con su hipocentro situado a una profundidad de 11 km, dejándose sentir con una intensidad de grado IV en la escala macrosísmica europea.



A su vez, el Centro Sismológico Euro Mediterráneo ha cifrado este terremoto en 4,2º Ritcher en la escala de magnitud local.

No se han registrado daños personales ni materiales.

----------


## REEGE

Como está el tema de revuelto, no?? Que se estará cociendo debajo de nuestros pies?? Esperemos que no se enfade mucho, sea lo que sea... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Varios talegazos notables han ocurrido en el día de hoy, hago un pequeño resumen de ellos. Sólamente pongo los más significativos  :Wink: 

*2011-07-25 00:50 UTC / NEW IRELAND REGION, P.N.G*

Un terremoto de *6,3 Mw* sacudió a la región de Nueva Irlanda, perteneciente a Papúa Nueva Guinea a las 02:50 hora peninsular. El epicentro del terremoto se ha ubicado en la posición 3.16 S 150.72 E, cuyo hipocentro se ha situado a una profundidad de 10 km.


*
No se tienen constancia de daños personales ni materiales de consideración.*

*2011-07-25 12:31:20.0 UTC / NORTHERN ITALY*

Un terremoto de *4,8 ML* ha sacudido al noroeste de Italia a las 14:31 hora peninsular. El epicentro del terremto se ha ubicado en la posición 44.98 N 7.28 E, a 33 km. al W de Turín, y cuyo hipocentro se ha situado a una profundidad de 25 km.



La evaluación de la intensidad, hasta el momento, arroja que *se ha alcanzado grado V*.

*No se tiene constancia de daños personales aunque sí leves daños materiales.*

*2011-07-25 17:15:44.0 UTC / LUZON, PHILIPPINES*

Un terremoto de *6.0 Mw* ha sacudido a la isla filipina de Luzon a las 19:15 hora peninsular. El epicentro del terremoto se ha ubicado en la posición 14.99 N 120.15 E, a 24 km al NW de Olongapo, cuyo hipocentro se ha situado a una profundidad de 60 km.



La evaluación de la intensidad, hasta el momento, arroja que *se ha alcanzado grado V*.
*
No se tiene constancia de daños personales ni materiales de importancia.*

*2011-07-25 17:57:24.0 UTC / WESTERN TURKEY*

Un terremoto de *5.0 ML* ha sacudido la parte más occidental de Turquía a las 19:57 hora peninsular. El epicentro del terremoto se ha ubicado en la posición 40.79 N 27.57 E, a 22 km al S de Tekirdag, y cuyo hipocentro se ha situado a una profundidad de 15 km.



La evaluación de la intensidad, hasta el momento, arroja que *se ha alcanzado grado V.*

*No se tiene constancia de daños personales ni materiales.*

Además de todos éstos, ha habido *otros dos terremotos de 5.5 Mw tanto en Chile como en Japón, sin ningún tipo de consecuencia ni reportes de intensidad*.

Fuente: http://www.emsc-csem.org

----------


## perdiguera

Está claro que algo se está "cociendo" por ahí abajo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Mientras el cocinero no se cabree y decida arrojarnos nada....... !

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Mientras el cocinero no se cabree y decida arrojarnos nada....... !


Déjate déjate...

El cocinero ya echó bien de condimentos sobre Lorca... así que, que se vaya a otro sitio. Que eche lo que quiera en la Antártida, que allí no hay problema.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya van *más de 500 movimientos sísmicos* desde que empezara la semana pasada este frenesí sin parar de terremotos.

Unas imágenes vale más que mil palabras:


Fuente: www.avcan.org


Fuente: www.avcan.org

La pregunta es... ¿a qué se deben tantos?  :Confused:  El IGN cree que los terremotos no tienen origen volcánico. ¿Entonces de donde vienen?

Recordemos que Canarias es una zona volcánica activa, por lo que una posible erupción o eventos de vulcanismo, tampoco serían descartables.  Porque a pesar de lo que diga el IGN y todos los demás organismos, más de 500 terremotos en tan breve espacio de tiempo y además tan localizados (municipio de Frontera)... *normal lo que se dice normal, no lo es.*

Que haya tantos terremotos tan localizados y en tan poco tiempo, cuanto menos es muy extraño. Si bien la intensidad de los mismos es pequeña y son imperceptibles para la población, el hecho no deja de ser extraño.

Desde luego, tiene pinta de que algo debajo de El Hierro se está moviendo. ¿El qué se mueve? Buena pregunta... se la dejo para los geólogos, vulcanólogos y demás técnicos en la materia para que lo investiguen, pero lo que me hace gracia es que los del IGN vengan y digan "_ná, esto no es nada, esto no tiene nada que ver con origen volcánico_".

Esto también me hace gracia:




> http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/sism...CIENTIFICO.pdf
> 
> [...]
> 
> *El Comité Científico está formado por, además del Gobierno de Canarias, el Instituto Geográfico Nacional y la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología*; y por invitación del Director del Plan, en esta ocasión, el Cabildo de El Hierro, el Cabildo de Tenerife y el Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias


¿Con todo respeto... qué pinta la AEMET aquí?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

como decía más arriba parece que se está modificando la corteza terrestre por todo el mundo.
Puede ser una actividad derivada de la deriva continental general más que movimientos puntuales, dada la dispersión de los puntos donde se manifiesta.
De todas formas los que saben de esto tendrán una opinión más fundada.
Lo de la AEMET debe ser por si se producen fenómenos metereológicos raros asociados a la actividad.

----------


## Luján

Conociendo la geología del Hierro, y la de Canarias en General, es posible, pero no probable (de probabilidad, no de prueba) que esta serie de terremotos esté asociado a un evento magmático.


EDIT: Estoy tratando de escribir un mensaje más extendido sobre esto, pero el ordenador se me cuelga cada 2x3. Tened paciencia, que lo haré.

----------


## Luján

> Conociendo la geología del Hierro, y la de Canarias en General, es posible, pero no probable (de probabilidad, no de prueba) que esta serie de terremotos esté asociado a un evento magmático.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Estoy tratando de escribir un mensaje más extendido sobre esto, pero el ordenador se me cuelga cada 2x3. Tened paciencia, que lo haré.


Bueno, vamos allá. Al parecer el equipo me da una tregua.

La evolución geológica de las Islas Canarias puede dividirse en diferentes fases, según los procesos dominantes en cada una.

Las islas comienzan naciendo del fondo marino mediante volcanismo submarino (I) fisural, dando lugar a los montes submarinos que al seguir creciendo alcanzan la superficie y prosiguen su crecimiento con volcanismo subaéreo (II) continuado. Tras este periodo de crecimiento, existe un periodo de ausencia de actividad volcánica, donde predominan los procesos erosivos (III). Posteriormente aparece el volcanismo de nuevo en la fase de rejuvenecimiento (IV) en forma de volcanes aislados pero alineados. Por último, comienza la fase de decaimiento, en la que la erosión desmonta todos los edificios formados anteriormente (V).


 En la fase I se encuentran los montes submarinos denominados Las Hijas, situados al sur de El Hierro. En la fase II actualmente no hay considerada ninguna isla. En la fase III se encuentran las islas de La Gomera y El Hierro. En la fase IV se encuentran las islas de Gran Canaria, Tenerife y La Palma. En la fase V se encuentran las islas de Fuerteventura y Lanzarote (Timanfaya es un caso aparte).

La actividad sísmica actual de El Hierro, puede ser debida a un ajuste de masas. Algo así como una recolocación de los edificios. Recordemos que esta isla tiene un reciente (geológicamente hablando) historial de deslizamientos gravitacionales a los que seguramente no se ha ajustado aún la corteza que la soporta.

Por otro lado, estos seísmos también pueden se indicio de una cierta actividad magmática en la que el magma está ajustándose en su cámara bajo la isla. Pero mientras no existan otras purebas de actividad volcánica (emisiones de gases CO2 y sulfurosos, abombamiento de la corteza y/o terreno, aumento de la temperatura de los acuíferos....) es muy aventurado hablar de actividad volcánica. Recordemos que la actividad magmática se presenta en dos formas principales: Volcanes y Plutones, siendo los primeros la representación del magma al salir fundido de la roca encajante y los segundos la solidificación del magma en la propia cámara.

Así pues, a bote pronto, existen tres posibles explicaciones para esta serie de seismos. Personalmente me decanto por la primera.

Ajuste dinámico de las masas rocosas por deslizamientos gravitacionalesPreparación de un episodio eruptivo, movimientos magmáticosAjuste estático del magma solidificado en su cámara, y de la roca encajante

Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta, y es de agradecer que, sea cual fuere el origen, la liberación de energía en forma de pequeños seísmos es mucho más segura y menos peligrosa que si se liberara de forma más agrupada a base de seísmos de intensidad mayor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias por la explicación, todo muy claro  :Wink: 

Una pregunta.

La mayoría de los seísmos se están produciendo sobre la zona del municipio de La Frontera, situado en pleno Valle de El Golfo. Ese valle, por la forma que tiene, tiene pinta de que en el pasado pudo producirse un deslizamiento de la ladera hacia el mar ¿es cierto?. En ese caso, la serie sísmica actuala podría tratarse de uno de los múltiples ajustes dinámicos de masas que comentas en tu explicación.

La otra explicación, que ya me gusta menos, es que se estuviera llenando alguna cámara magmática y debido a la presión, se esté fracturando la roca colindante a la cámara, posible origen de tantos mini-terremotos. El gran problema podría ser que, El Hierro es la isla de Canarias que mayor densidad de volcanes posee (según wikipedia), y si esa cámara magmática llena encuentra algún cráter por el que llegar a la superficie, podría romper por ahí y ya tenemos erupción asegurada  :Frown: 




> Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta, y es de agradecer que, sea cual fuere el origen, la liberación de energía en forma de pequeños seísmos es mucho más segura y menos peligrosa que si se liberara de forma más agrupada a base de seísmos de intensidad mayor.


Evidentemente. Toda esa cantidad de energía disipada en forma de mini-terremotos es mucho más segura y menos peligrosa que si se "retuviera" hasta que se rompiera totalmente alguna falla o se hiciera una buena fractura provocando un talegazo mucho mayor.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la explicación, todo muy claro 
> 
> Una pregunta.
> 
> La mayoría de los seísmos se están produciendo sobre la zona del municipio de La Frontera, situado en pleno Valle de El Golfo. Ese valle, por la forma que tiene, tiene pinta de que en el pasado pudo producirse un deslizamiento de la ladera hacia el mar ¿es cierto?. En ese caso, la serie sísmica actuala podría tratarse de uno de los múltiples ajustes dinámicos de masas que comentas en tu explicación.
> 
> La otra explicación, que ya me gusta menos, es que se estuviera llenando alguna cámara magmática y debido a la presión, se esté fracturando la roca colindante a la cámara, posible origen de tantos mini-terremotos. El gran problema podría ser que, El Hierro es la isla de Canarias que mayor densidad de volcanes posee (según wikipedia), y si esa cámara magmática llena encuentra algún cráter por el que llegar a la superficie, podría romper por ahí y ya tenemos erupción asegurada 
> 
> 
> ...


No sólo es la pinta que tiene. Gracias a diversos estudios del fondo marino que rodea las islas, se han podido encontrar bloques de rocas a varios kilómetros de las islas y multitud de derrubios en forma de abanico con foco en diferentes lugares de las islas. El Golfo, en El Hierro es uno de estos.

De hecho, esta isla ha sufrido al menos tres de estos deslizamientos, uno a cada lado de su estructura triangular acutal (NW,S,E), y el archipiélago está plagado de otros ejemplos.

La juventud (en la escala de tiempo geológica) de este deslizamiento, y de la isla en general es lo que me lleva a pensar que esta serie sísmica se deba al ajuste del deslizamiento que ha desplazado grandes cantidades de roca al mar, por lo que la isla ha quedado “ligera” y tiene que ajustar su “flotación” en la litosfera.

Por otro lado, el llenado de una posible cámara magmática tampoco es en sí peligroso, ya que por la profundidad a la que se encuentra, el magma, aún debería encontrar un camino hacia superficie. Incluso una supuesta erupción tampoco ha de ser problema ni ha de ser peligrosa. Según los registros históricos, las erupciones canarias han sido bastante tranquilas, tanto que nadie ha muerto directamente por ellas. La última erupción registrada en Canarias (el Teneguía, en La Palma), contó con tan sólo una baja, y fue por un infarto.

El camino que el magma tendría que seguir para alcanzar la superficie no es, precisamente, el de un antiguo volcán, pues la chimenea estaría solidificada con una roca más resistente que la encajante, es lo que se denomina Dique Volcánino. El camino a seguir consistirá en el de mínimo esfuerzo, que será aquél que una posibles fracturas de la roca que conforma la isla, donde ésta será más débil.

Además, el magma puede llegar a la cámara, pero quedarse allí, sin ascender, con lo que tendríamos la tercera posibilidad.

Es posible que me haya equivocado en la catalogación de El Hierro en la fase III, podría estar en la IV, habida cuenta de los volcanes que se muestran en superficie, con lo que tomaría algo más de fuerza la segunda posibilidad. A ver si en casa encuentro unos gráficos para aclarar este punto.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Es posible que me haya equivocado en la catalogación de El Hierro en la fase III, podría estar en la IV, habida cuenta de los volcanes que se muestran en superficie, con lo que tomaría algo más de fuerza la segunda posibilidad. A ver si en casa encuentro unos gráficos para aclarar este punto.


Me he equivocado. No he necesitado acudir a las gráficas que tengo en casa.

Este artículo de uno de los mejores (por no decir el mejor) volcanólogo español hace mención de que el Hierro está en la fase II, de desarrollo juvenil:
http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2011/0...s-de-el-hierro

Aparte, hace incidencia en que sin datos suficientes, sólo se puede conjeturar sobre el origen de los seísmos.

Por otro lado, también nombrado en el diario, pero no en el artículo, que he citado, se hace mención de que los equipos de auscultación no han dado señales de movimientos ni gases que se puedan relacionar con actividad volcánica.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí dejo dos gráficas correspondientes a las señales sísmicas registradas en las estaciones de las islas de El Hierro y La Palma registradas en el día de hoy hasta ahora

Señal Sísmica de la estación situada en El Hierro.



Ahora fijaros en la Señal Sísmica de la estación situada en La Palma



¿No me jo*** que en La Palma también han empezado los terremotos?  :Confused: 

Sin embargo, en la web del IGN no aparece ningún movimiento sísmico registrado en el día de hoy. Entonces... ¿de donde narices vienen esos picos de ondas resgistrados en la gráfica de la estación de La Palma?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Aquí dejo dos gráficas correspondientes a las señales sísmicas registradas en las estaciones de las islas de El Hierro y La Palma registradas en el día de hoy hasta ahora
> 
> Señal Sísmica de la estación situada en El Hierro.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ahora fijaros en la Señal Sísmica de la estación situada en La Palma
> 
> [...]
> ...



Ruido. No es más que ruido. Fíjate que el ruido de fondo es mucho mas amplio que en la estación de El Hierro.

Además, creo que la diferencia entre SHZ y HHZ también tiene algo que ver. Seguramente midan parámetros diferentes.

----------


## Luján

Otro artículo que habla sobre la actividad sísmica de El Hierro:

http://www.suite101.net/content/mas-...10-dias-a61753




> *Más de 500 microseísmos en El Hierro en los últimos 10 días*
> Beatriz Domínguez Villar
> El Hierro - _Google Earth_
> Durante los últimos 10 días, la isla de El Hierro ha sufrido más de 500  microseísmos, todos ellos comprendidos entre los 10 y los 12 km de  profundidad.
> 
>  El Hierro ha sufrido más de 500 microseísmos durante los  últimos 10 días, todos ellos a una profundidad de entre 10 y 12 km.  Dichos seísmos son todos menores de 2’4º en la escala de Richter, lo que  los hace apenas perceptibles en superficie. Pero, ¿cuál es su causa?
> 
> 
> Leer más en Suite101: Más de 500 microseísmos en El Hierro en los últimos 10 días | Suite101.net http://www.suite101.net/content/mas-...#ixzz1TTeVIAX7

----------


## REEGE

*El Gobierno toma razón de las obras de emergencia para la reparación de infraestructuras afectadas por el seísmo de Lorca (Murcia), por un importe de 3,1 millones de euros.
29/07/2011*
Se trata de las obras de emergencia para la reparación del depósito de reserva de Lorca y para la reparación de los daños producidos en las infraestructuras y edificios del postrasvase

El Consejo de Ministros ha tomado razón de dos Resoluciones de la Secretaría de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua del MARM, por las que se autorizaron las obras de emergencia para la reparación de distintas infraestructuras afectadas por el seísmo que tuvo lugar en la localidad de Lorca (Murcia) el pasado 11 de mayo.  

Por un lado, se trata de las obras de emergencia para la reparación del depósito de reserva de Lorca, ubicado en las inmediaciones del casco urbano de esta localidad, en el barrio de Polonia, junto al trazado de la carretera nacional N-340, por un importe de hasta 2.360.000 euros.

Dicho depósito constituye la reserva de almacenamiento de agua potable para el suministro de Lorca, y desde él también se realiza el suministro de agua a las poblaciones de Puerto Lumbreras y Águilas, siendo cabecera del sistema de suministro de las tres poblaciones, así como a numerosas pedanías del término municipal de Lorca, afectando en su conjunto a una población de unos 150.000 habitantes.

Las obras están destinadas a reparar los daños estructurales detectados en el depósito, principalmente grietas y fisuras en la bóveda y en los arcos de hormigón en masa de los muros de apoyo de la cubierta.

Por otro lado, la Secretaría de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua autorizó la realización de obras de emergencia para la reparación de los daños producidos en las infraestructuras y edificios del postrasvase, que dan servicio de abastecimiento a una población de 2 millones de personas, a la vez que suministra el riego para 126.500 hectáreas, por un importe de hasta 750.000 euros.

En este caso, las actuaciones están destinadas a reparar los distintos desprendimientos ocurridos en el embalse de Algeciras y en el tramo III del canal Alhama-Lorca, así como a la reparación del edificio Casamata.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Un terremoto de 5,9 grados sacude la costa este de EEUU*


*Un terremoto de 5,9 grados en la escala de Richter con epicentro en el estado de Virginia ha sacudido este martes por la tarde la costa este de Estados Unidos y ha obligado a evacuar el Capitolio y el Pentágono en Washington, así como varios edificios de oficinas en Nueva York, Boston y en otras ciudades norteamericanas.*

El seísmo, que ha provocado retrasos en los vuelos en los aeropuertos neoyorquinos de Newark y JFK, no ha dejado heridos ni daños materiales importantes. El Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos ha informado de que el temblor ha tenido su epicentro en la localidad de Mineral, en Virginia, y se ha registrado a las 13.51 horas (19.51 horas en la España peninsular) a una profundidad de un kilómetro.

El terremoto ha provocado la evacuación de todo el personal del Pentágono y del Capitolio en Washington. “Nos hemos estremecido”, ha relatado Larry Beach, que trabaja en el centro de Washington en la Agencia estadounidense de Desarrollo Internacional.

En la ciudad de Nueva York, el temblor ha provocado la evacuación de los juzgados y el Ayuntamiento y ha obligado a detener los trabajos de construcción en la zona del World Trade Center.

Además, ha obligado a evacuar las torres de control de los aeropuertos de JFK, en Nueva York, y Newark, en Nueva Jersey, y a retrasar los vuelos mientras las autoridades revisaban las instalaciones para detectar posible daños causados por el seísmo.

“Confiamos en retomar las operaciones. Estamos hablando de horas, no de más tiempo”, ha explicado un portavoz de la Autoridad Aeroportuaria de Nueva York y Nueva Jersey. Por el momento, no está claro si el terremoto ha provocado daños materiales o heridos en Nueva York pero el servicio de bomberos del Condado de Dutchess, en el norte de la ciudad, ha informado de que se han registrado daños estructurales en varios edificios.

“Estamos recibiendo muchas llamadas por los temblores en los edificios pero no hay información sobre daños estructurales en este momento, sólo gente asustada que llama porque los edificios tiemblan”, ha indicado un portavoz del Departamento de Bomberos de Nueva York

minutodigital.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

Decían que el Obelisco de Washington había sufrido grietas en la parte alta de su estructura, pero por lo demás, no se tiene constancia de daños materiales significativos.

Desde luego, por la imagen que sacaron de la Casa Blanca, se notó bastante fuerte.

----------


## ben-amar

Los yankis se han dirigido al Comite de Seguridad de la ONU pidiendo una coalicion internacional, liderada por ellos, para atacar y bombardear las fallas causantes hasta dar con Epicentro y sus compinches.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los yankis se han dirigido al Comite de Seguridad de la ONU pidiendo una coalicion internacional, liderada por ellos, para atacar y bombardear las fallas causantes hasta dar con Epicentro y sus compinches.


Pues casi sería peor el remedio que la enfermedad, más que nada porque se trata de una de las zonas más tranquilas del mundo en cuanto a sismicidad. Desde luego, así se puede comprobar en el mapa de sismicidad desde 1964 del EMSC, en la apenas figuran terremotos desde ese año, y todos de baja intensidad.

Si no recuerdo mal, este terremoto de 5,9 ha sido el más fuerte desde hace un porrón de años según han dicho en varios informativos, y desde luego, a juzgar por los mapas, debe ser cierto.

----------


## aberroncho

> Los yankis se han dirigido al Comite de Seguridad de la ONU pidiendo una coalicion internacional, liderada por ellos, para atacar y bombardear las fallas causantes hasta dar con Epicentro y sus compinches.


Muy bueno Ben-Amar, estos yankis como se lo propongan encuentran a Epicentro y a Richter y le meten la escala por ..........

----------


## Luján

> Los yankis se han dirigido al Comite de Seguridad de la ONU pidiendo una coalicion internacional, liderada por ellos, para atacar y bombardear las fallas causantes hasta dar con Epicentro y sus compinches.


Algo así, ¿no?

Desde la Central de Registros de movimientos sísmicos mandan  un telegrama a la alcaldía de un pueblo ”muy” pequeño del estado de Nueva York y perdido  de la mano de Dios. El telegrama  dice lo siguiente:

 “Movimiento sísmico detectado en su zona. Localicen epicentro y manden noticias inmediatamente.”



 Pasan un día y dos y no reciben respuesta. Pasa una semana y luego   un mes…y finalmente después de tres largos meses les llega a la Central  el siguiente telegrama desde el pequeño pueblo:
 “Movimiento sísmico desarticulado. Epicentro y su banda en la cárcel.  Y no nos hemos comunicado antes porque hemos tenido un terrremoto de  cojones…”

 :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Algo así, ¿no?
> 
> Desde la Central de Registros de movimientos sísmicos mandan  un telegrama a la alcaldía de un pueblo muy pequeño del estado de Nueva York y perdido  de la mano de Dios. El telegrama  dice lo siguiente:
> 
>  Movimiento sísmico detectado en su zona. Localicen epicentro y manden noticias inmediatamente.
> 
> 
> 
>  Pasan un día y dos y no reciben respuesta. Pasa una semana y luego   un mesy finalmente después de tres largos meses les llega a la Central  el siguiente telegrama desde el pequeño pueblo:
>  Movimiento sísmico desarticulado. Epicentro y su banda en la cárcel.  Y no nos hemos comunicado antes porque hemos tenido un terrremoto de  cojones


Jajajajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Muy bueno Luján

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo que veo en Instituto Geográfico Nacional, a El Hierro, le han abierto un expediente, porque sigue habiendo terremotos de baja intensidad a todas horas. Y todos tiene una profundidad entre 10Km y 15Km. Por lo que he podido mirar en La Palma ha habido uno de de 3.5, fuerza IV

----------


## ben-amar

> Algo así, ¿no?
> 
> Desde la Central de Registros de movimientos sísmicos mandan  un telegrama a la alcaldía de un pueblo ”muy” pequeño del estado de Nueva York y perdido  de la mano de Dios. El telegrama  dice lo siguiente:
> 
>  “Movimiento sísmico detectado en su zona. Localicen epicentro y manden noticias inmediatamente.”
> 
> 
> 
>  Pasan un día y dos y no reciben respuesta. Pasa una semana y luego   un mes…y finalmente después de tres largos meses les llega a la Central  el siguiente telegrama desde el pequeño pueblo:
>  “Movimiento sísmico desarticulado. Epicentro y su banda en la cárcel.  Y no nos hemos comunicado antes porque hemos tenido un terrremoto de  cojones…”


Tal que así, pero a lo bestia




> Por lo que veo en Instituto Geográfico Nacional, a El Hierro, le han abierto un expediente, porque sigue habiendo terremotos de baja intensidad a todas horas. Y todos tiene una profundidad entre 10Km y 15Km. Por lo que he podido mirar en La Palma ha habido uno de de 3.5, fuerza IV


Es que el menu deo abunda, pero bien camuflado, y no son capaces de acabar con él  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algo así, ¿no?
> 
> Desde la Central de Registros de movimientos sísmicos mandan  un telegrama a la alcaldía de un pueblo ”muy” pequeño del estado de Nueva York y perdido  de la mano de Dios. El telegrama  dice lo siguiente:
> 
>  “Movimiento sísmico detectado en su zona. Localicen epicentro y manden noticias inmediatamente.”
> 
> 
> 
>  Pasan un día y dos y no reciben respuesta. Pasa una semana y luego   un mes…y finalmente después de tres largos meses les llega a la Central  el siguiente telegrama desde el pequeño pueblo:
>  “Movimiento sísmico desarticulado. Epicentro y su banda en la cárcel.  Y no nos hemos comunicado antes porque hemos tenido un terrremoto de  cojones…”


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , muy bueno  :Wink: 




> Por lo que veo en Instituto Geográfico Nacional, a El Hierro, le han abierto un expediente, porque sigue habiendo terremotos de baja intensidad a todas horas. Y todos tiene una profundidad entre 10Km y 15Km. Por lo que he podido mirar en La Palma ha habido uno de de 3.5, fuerza IV


La virgen  :EEK!:  Los habitantes de Frontera tienen que estar ya hasta las narices...

----------


## Luján

> La virgen  Los habitantes de Frontera tienen que estar ya hasta las narices...



Terremotos de 2.5º Ritcher...... casi ni se enteran.


Eso sí, los animales sí que deben estar majaras. Cuando pase el episodio, los herreños van a sentir como si se bajaran de un barco  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

En la radio han comunicado que a las 8:48 se ha producido un terremoto de 2,7 por la costa de Murcia y Andalucía y se notó en Lorca, Aguilas...

----------


## perdiguera

> En la radio han comunicado que a las 8:48 se ha producido un terremoto de 2,7 por la costa de Murcia y Andalucía y se notó en Lorca, Aguilas...


Espero que no haya ningún daño.

----------


## ceheginero joven

De daños no han mencionado nada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que en Vera y Pulpí también se ha sentido.
Os voy a poner algunas cosillas que he encontrado en el IGN, sobre lo del Hierro, que desde el día 19/07/2011, se han registrado nada más y nada menos que 4.708 terremotos de baja intensidad:





Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Vendría bien una gráfica Latitud-Z, o mejor aún, una 3d.

Está claro que algo se está cociendo ahí abajo, a eso de 27.73ºN, 18.4ºW, -11Km

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Está claro que algo se está cociendo ahí abajo, a eso de 27.73ºN, 18.4ºW, -11Km


Desde luego... la pregunta es qué diablos será  :Confused:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un terremoto de 3,1º levanta el miedo en:Aledo,Lorca,Cehegín etc.Dos replicas debiles en Lorca de 1.6º

----------


## embalses al 100%

También en las últimas horas, ha habido, 4 terremotos de más de 2.5 en El Hierro.

Espero que estos terremotos, se queden en eso, y no sean el precedente de algo peor.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se activa la verde-prealerta por posibilidad de una erupción inminente en la isla del Hierro en la zona de la localidad de Frontera,esperemos que sea como en el Teide en el 2004, un susto solamente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Se activa la verde-prealerta por posibilidad de una erupción inminente en la isla del Hierro en la zona de la localidad de Frontera,esperemos que sea como en el Teide en el 2004, un susto solamente.


Estaba claro que algo se estaba cociendo ahí abajo...

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Un terremoto de 3,1º levanta el miedo en:Aledo,Lorca,Cehegín etc.Dos replicas debiles en Lorca de 1.6º



Miguel Ángel, me puedes facilitar de donde has cogido eso de "Levanta el miedo en Aledo, Lorca, *Cehegín...."* Mas que nada es porque aquí no sabemos nadie nada de ese terremoto que dices.


Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...as/349809.htmlDe esta pagina:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias. Pero aquí no se noto "na". Esa tarde estaba preparando todos los trastos para el concierto que di en las fiestas patronales el día 13...No conseguía sacar un sonido exacto al de los guitarristas a la guitarra, estuve toda la tarde matándome para sacarlo jeje.


Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Lo mismo aqui cuando el terremoto de Lorca,3 reeplicas una se noto bastante y las demas levemente se notaron.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se activa la verde-prealerta por posibilidad de una erupción inminente en la isla del Hierro en la zona de la localidad de Frontera,esperemos que sea como en el Teide en el 2004, un susto solamente.


Estaba cantado que algo se está moviendo por ahí abajo...

*Por cierto... ojo a esta imagen:*



O mucho me equivoco, o las gráficas de desplazamiento horizontal en el municipio de Frontera indican que se están empezando a detectar deformaciones sobre el terreno, signo inequívoco de que algo anda moviéndose ahí abajo haciendo presión, y lo más probable es que se trate de magma, ya que dudo mucho que terremotos de 2º Ritcher sean capaces de deformar el terreno.

No sé, pero cada vez apunta más a una posible erupción  :Frown:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un terremoto de 6.9ºa 10km de profundidad sacude el noroeste de la India y Nepal,33 heridos y 9 muertos se han contabilizado hasta ahora.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Un terremoto de 6.9ºa 10km de profundidad sacude el noroeste de la India y Nepal,33 heridos y 9 muertos se han contabilizado hasta ahora.


A 10Km de profundidad...
A tenido que pegar un buen viaje...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se eleva a 11 el numero de muertos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A 10Km de profundidad...
> A tenido que pegar un buen viaje...


Evidentemente.

Según el EMSC, en Katmandú (Nepal), situada a 285 km al W del epicentro, se ha dejado sentir con intensidad VI, con lo cual, es de esperar que en la zona del epicentro la intensidad haya sido mucho mayor, y teniendo en cuenta que las construcciones en esa zona no destacan precisamente por su seguridad, es de esperar que haya provocado numerosos daños materiales, aparte de por desgracia también daños personales  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Al menos 53 muertos por un terremoto en el Himalaya
Reuters – Hace 53 minutos.
GUWAHATI, India (Reuters) - Soldados y equipos de rescate escalaban entre una lluvia racheada para alcanzar una aislada región del Himalaya en busca de supervivientes tras un terremoto de 6,9 de magnitud que se ha cobrado la vida de al menos 53 personas en India, Nepal y China.

Los equipos de rescate retiraban víctimas entre los escombros mientras el número de fallecidos ascendía a 31 en el estado indio de Sikkim, epicentro del terremoto del domingo por la noche que se sintió a casi 1.000 kilómetros, en Nueva Delhi.

Una densa niebla impedía a los helicópteros sobrevolar las zonas afectadas, donde se ubican algunas de las montañas más altas del mundo, y las autoridades dijeron que el número de víctimas podría elevarse. Miles de soldados que colaboran en las tareas podrían no llegar a muchas zonas hasta el martes porque los pasos montañosos están bloqueados.

"La situación no pinta bien", dijo un responsable del equipo de gestión de desastres de la ONU en Nueva Delhi a Reuters.

"Siento que el número de fallecidos y heridos va a incrementarse".

Al menos dos personas murieron en el estado de Bihar, al sur de Sikkim, mientras que seis fallecieron en el estado indio de Bengala Occidental.

"La gente sigue presa del pánico", dijo Pawan Thapa, residente de Gangtok, capital de Sikkim, a Reuters por teléfono después de que el terremoto sacudiera los edificios de la zona durante más de un minuto. "Pasamos toda la noche fuera de casa".

Lleva lloviendo cuatro días seguidos en partes de Sikkim. La temperatura en la zona del terremoto es de unos ocho grados centígrados y podría bajar durante la noche.

Tiendas, negocios y oficinas estaban cerrados en Gangtok y zonas vecinas, dijo el residente. La electricidad se restauró en la capital pero otras ciudades continuaban sin servicio. La comunicación por teléfono era intermitente.

Sikkim, durante años fue un reino budista apenas visitado y conocido por sus espectaculares montañas y lagos, se unió a India en 1975. Cuenta con 500.000 residentes, y es el estado menos poblado del país con fronteras con Bután, Tíbet, en China, y Nepal.

La economía del estado ha florecido en los últimos años al abrirse al turismo y al comercio transfronterizo con China.

"Incluso si el número de víctimas es bajo, es probable que exista una enorme necesidad de ayuda humanitaria para los civiles afectados cuyas casas han quedado destruidas y necesitan comida y techo. La ONU se toma esto muy en serio", dijo el responsable de la ONU, que pidió no ser identificado.

El terremoto se produjo a las 6:10 hora local (12:40 GMT) y se sintió en cinco países, entre ellos Bangladesh y el budista Bután.

Fuera de India, al menos siete personas fallecieron en Nepal, tres de ellas cuando el muro del perímetro de la embajada británica en Katmandú cayó sobre un coche y una moto. También fallecieron siete en el Tíbet, según la agencia estatal china Xinhua.

Varios terremotos han afectado al norte y este de India este año, pero ninguno ha causado daños o heridos de relevancia.

En 2001, un devastador terremoto en el estado occidental de Gujarat mató al menos a 19.700 personas y causó daños en el vecino Pakistán.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se eleva a amarillo el el semaforo volcánico en la isla del Hierro segun dice el cabildo Herreño

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diarioelhierro.es/t26496/pag01.asp?id=26496

SOCIEDAD - 22/9/2011 /07:00 horas)
LOS CIENTÍFICOS ASEGURAN ''AL 90%'' QUE NO HAY RIESGO DE ERUPCIÓN VOLCÁNICA

Se descarta una erupción en El Hierro
Carmen López, una de las investigadoras del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) que se ha desplazado a El Hierro, afirma que, ''este fenómeno se está produciendo a unos 10-12 kilómetros de la superficie de la Isla y, de momento, se descarta, al 90 por ciento, una erupción volcánica''. 

DIARIOELHIERRO.ES, redacción (22/9/2011. 07:00 horas)

Desde que se detectaran los primeros seísmos en el Valle de El Golfo, a mediados del mes de agosto, se activó un plan espacial de vigilancia donde la instrumentación del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) se complementó con los estudios que realizan los investigadores del ITER y del Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (Involcan).

Según recoge este lunes el periódico Diario de Avisos, la conclusión que extraen todos los científicos que actualmente se encargan de la vigilancia en El Hierro es que, efectivamente, hay una intrusión magmática; un ascenso de magma hacia la corteza que ha generado rotura de la misma y, al tiempo, ha provocado los sismos. Este fenómeno se está produciendo a unos 10-12 kilómetros de la superficie de la Isla y, de momento, se descarta, al 90 por ciento, una erupción volcánica.

Carmen López es una de las investigadoras del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) que se ha desplazado a El Hierro para estudiar de cerca lo que está ocurriendo y explicaba ayer que de los más de 7.300 terremotos que se han producido, solo cuatro fueron sentidos por la población y, además, por muy pocas personas y de una manera muy tenue.

También, remarca que el epicentro de los sismos se ha trasladado ligeramente desde El Golfo hasta El Julan pero no hay aceleración del proceso y ninguno de los parámetros que medimos nos hace indicar que nos alejemos de la situación de estabilidad marcada hasta el momento.

Las probabilidades de erupción se basan en las estadísticas, explica Carmen López, quien remarca que en todo el mundo, cuando se produce una intrusión magmática de este tipo, solo el 10 por ciento de los casos termina en erupción volcánica. Eso sí, insiste en que antes de una erupción se presentan una serie de parámetros que permiten perfectamente avisar a la población con tiempo.

El semáforo que califica el riesgo volcánico sigue en verde y, de momento, continuará así porque los científicos que están vigilando los eventos sísmicos consideran que aún no se han dado las circunstancias para considerar que exista ningún riesgo para la población.

La mayoría de los sismos han tenido una escala inferior a los 2,0 grados Ritcher, aunque ya hay una treintena de ellos que la han superado e, incluso, se han producido varios por encima de los 2,6.

----------


## Luján

> Se eleva a amarillo el el semaforo volcánico en la isla del Hierro segun dice el cabildo Herreño


Hola!

¿Puedes poner dónde has encontrado esa noticia?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola!
> 
> ¿Puedes poner dónde has encontrado esa noticia?


Pues de momento ha salido en todos los Telediarios nocturnos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

http://www.emergenciaselhierro.org/index.phpDe la pagina del cabildo herreño

----------


## Luján

> Pues de momento ha salido en todos los Telediarios nocturnos.


Tengo por costumbre no ver telediarios, la verdad. Pero no me extraña nada que haya salido.




> http://www.emergenciaselhierro.org/index.phpDe la pagina del cabildo herreño


Muchas gracias. Ya había visto noticias similares. Pero la razón de pedirte la fuente es que hay que ponerla siempre, tal como dicen las normas del foro y la legislación actual.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/

Canarias eleva el nivel de alerta ante la proliferación de terremotos cada vez mayores.- Anoche, un seísmo de 3,4 sacudió la isla

PEDRO MURILLO - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - 25/09/2011

La isla de El Hierro ha sufrido un total de 48 sismos solo este fin de semana. El último fue anoche cuando, en torno a las once de la ncohe se registró un movimiento de magnitud 3,4 que pudo sentirse en toda la isla. En este sentido, hay preocupación ante la posibilidad de una erupción volcánica en la isla del Meridiano, lo que ha obligado al Gobierno de Canarias, a elevar el semáforo de alerta vulcanológica a nivel amarillo por primera vez en la historia reciente del Archipiélago.
La consejera de Seguridad del Cabildo herreño, María del Carmen Morales, ha pedido tranquilidad a los vecinos ya que "estos movimientos sísmicos son normales dado que estamos con el semáforo en amarillo y nunca hemos vivido una crisis similar". Además desde el Cabildo se asegura que habrá nuevos movimientos sísmicos en los próximos días teniendo en cuenta que el magma se encuentra activo a una profundidad de 15 kilómetros.

Aun así la responsable de seguridad del Cabildo herreño asevera que las probabilidad de una erupción volcánica son todavía remotas, entorno a un 15% por lo que no hay motivos para alarmarse. En la misma línea, el portavoz del Ejecutivo regional, Martín Marrero, indicó que "a día de hoy, lo que cabe es mantener la tranquilidad. Tenemos la garantía a efectos preventivos de que se ha ampliado la red para detectar esos movimientos y, además, los mejores expertos estatales están haciendo un seguimiento de esta situación, que está controlada y al dictado de lo que digan los expertos, se irá aplicando el sucesivo protocolo".

A pesar de ello, el Gobierno canario ya ha establecido un protocolo de seguridad en el caso de que la erupción se desencadene. Por el momento, se están realizando charlas informativas a la población de la isla para una eventual evacuación. "La erupción nos avisaría con tiempo por lo que tendríamos tiempo suficiente para desalojar a la población y trasladarla a un lugar seguro", informó la responsable de Seguridad del Cabildo, Maria del Carmen Morales.

La crisis vulcanológica en la isla de El Hierro, está siendo seguida muy de cerca por el Instituto Geográfico Nacional. El experto en vulcanología y miembro del Consejo Superior de investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), Juan Carlos Carracedo, ha señalado que aún es pronto para realizar un diagnóstico y que debe imperar la calma entre la población. "Si hubiera una erupción volcánica en El Hierro ahora o en cualquier periodo no sería extraño porque la isla es la más joven Al ser una bolsa de magma que está subiendo a la superficie se estaciona en un límite de la corteza y produce una serie de roturas que generan sismicidad y eso es lo que está ocurriendo alrededor de unos 15 kilómetros en la vertical de El Hierro. No tenemos manera de saber qué es lo que va a ocurrir porque como la sismicidad es aún profunda por lo que no podemos saber si esa bolsa de magma acabará rompiendo la corteza y genere una erupción", explicó.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/sociedad/
El Hierro diseña un plan para la posible evacuación de 4.000 personas en cuatro horas
Protección civil ya ha contactado con navieras y aerolíneas ante una eventual erupción. - La isla crece cuatro centímetros con los 8.000 seísmos registrados

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Frontera - 27/09/2011

La isla de El Hierro vive un experimento único en España: la preparación para una eventual erupción volcánica. Científicos del Instituto Geográfica Nacional (IGN) recorren los pueblecitos de la isla (de unos 10.000 habitantes) para explicar a sus habitantes qué puede ocurrir, contestar a sus dudas y calmar a la población. Además, Protección Civil de Canarias ha preparado un dispositivo para, en el peor de los casos, evacuar a 4.000 personas en cuatro horas. Para ello ha contactado con las navieras y aerolíneas que operan en las islas para utilizar sus naves en caso de erupción. A las 21.30 de hoy, 50 personas han sido desalojadassegúninforman las autoridades por riesgo de desprendimiento. Ademásel túnel que une los dos principales municipios, Frontera y Valverde, será cerrado esta noche a partir de las 23.00h. Los colegios del municipio de Frontera tampoco abrirán sus puertas mañana.

Los habitantes de la isla, se han tomado con calma la sucesión de terremotos que desde el 19 de julio sacude la tierra bajo sus pies. De los más de 8.000 seísmos poco más de una decena se han sentido, pero la intensidad creciente ha elevado la alarma.

"No podemos luchar con la naturaleza", resume Arminda Pérez Casañez, inmigrante de Venezuela hace 40 años. Se encuentra en la puerta de su casa en el pequeño pueblo de Sabinosa, uno de los más sacudidos. Arminda, que luce una medalla de la Virgen de Coromoto, apenas ha sentido los terremotos, pero reconoce estar informada. Ha acudido a las charlas que los científicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional han dado y sabe que en caso de erupción debe ir a la plaza del pueblo y que, en teoría, debería haber preparado una maleta con lo imprescindible. No lo ha hecho como la mayoría de los consultados, que no parecen temer que la tierra se abra bajo sus pies.

Maite Padrón, directora del Hotel Balneario, ha sentido mucho más las cancelaciones de visitas que los terremotos. Es una constante en la isla: la tierra tiembla desde julio, y cada vez más, pero en muchos casos es apenas perceptible.

Aun así, todo está listo. Al menos sobre el papel. "No contemplamos en ningún caso desalojar toda la isla, pero sí manejamos distintas previsiones en función de lo que nos digan los científicos", explica Juan Manuel Santana, director general de Seguridad y Emergencias del Gobierno de Canarias. El problema es que nadie sabe qué puede ocurrir. "Si hay una erupción donde empezaron los terremotos, en el Golfo, ahí podría haber unas 4.000 personas afectadas. Ahora, los movimientos de tierra se están desplazando al sur y ahí apenas vive gente", explica el responsable autonómico. Y como ha añadido el IGN, organismo que ha elaborado distintas posibilidades sobre 'como puede producirse una erupción y los caminos que podría seguir la lava y las cenizas: "Desalojaríamos en cuatro horas", señala Santana. Para ello, se movilizarían barcos y aviones de las islas cercanas. Además, el personal del 112 en El Hierro ha sido reforzado y recibirá materiales para manejar una posible erupción.

El problema es que nadie es capaz de predecir qué va a pasar. En la ladera del Golfo, Rafael Abella e Itahiza Domínguez, dos investigadores del IGN, controlan que en los sensores que miden el movimiento todo esté bien. Llegaron aquí nada más notar, a mitad de julio, un movimiento inusual de tierra a desplegar una red portátil y admiten que "puede pasar cualquier cosa". Desde que todo se calme de repente, a que surja una erupción en el mar y nadie se entere hasta que la lava afecte al oeste de la isla. Pero también puede que ocurra en semanas o en años. Nadie sabe con certeza qué está ocurriendo con el magma, situado a entre 12 y 15 kilómetros de profundidad. Los sensores repartidos por toda la isla sí que notan los movimientos por leves que sean y los transmiten a Madrid sobre la marcha. Tanto, que Rafael e Itahiza saben de algunos de estos temblores por el mensaje que reciben en su móvil a la vez pero no notan nada.

Los seísmos crecen, en especial desde que el viernes pasado Canarias elevó por primera vez el semáforo de alerta volcánica y lo puso en ámbar, preemergencia. Ayer hubo casi un centenar de terremotos que llegaron a una magnitud de 3,6. En uno de ellos, en el pueblo de Frontera, solo la mitad del pueblo los sintió.

Entre los equipos de medición hay GPS que han detectado que la isla "se ha hinchado unos cuatro centímetros", como explica Itahiza. Con la subida de magma en el subsuelo, el terreno se expande.

Aunque desde el volcán Teneguía, en 1971, no ha habido ninguna erupción en Canarias, la población vive con relativa normalidad el fenómeno. El tríptico repartido para calmar a la población destaca que el archipiélago cuenta con "un volcanismo similar al hawaiano, donde la población convive a diario con sus volcanes activos" y pide a la gente que "no preste atención a los rumores alarmistas ni los difunda".

Pero los consejos no han calado del todo. Ayer, tembló la tierra mientras los jóvenes del instituto de Frontera recibían una charla sobre cómo mantener la calma en caso de terremoto. La respuesta no fue muy tranquila, según Ruyman Quintero, de 16 años y estudiante de tercero de la ESO.

La gente no tiene mucha experiencia porque desde 1739 no hay una crisis similar. Entonces dejaron constancia de los temblores las cartas que el alcalde mayor de El Hierro envió a la real Audiencia de Canarias en las que pedía barcos para evacuar a la población por los continuos temblores, como ha documentado la profesora de la Universidad de La Laguna, Carmen Romera. Esta explica que se cree que entonces no acabó en erupción, al menos no hay registros históricos o si la hubo no fue muy grande. Entonces quedó en nada. Esta vez, veremos.

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 53 personas han sido evacuadas.

VALVERDE (EL HIERRO), 28 (EUROPA PRESS)

 La isla de El Hierro ha registrado hasta las 08.30 horas de este jueves un total de 22 movimientos sísmicos que oscilan entre los 1,6 hasta los 3,3 grados de magnitud en la escala de Richter, según los datos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN).

 El de mayor intensidad se contabilizó a las 05.00 horas y alcanzó los 3,3 grados. Se detectó a unos 15 kilómetros de profundidad en el suroeste del municipio de Frontera. Además una hora antes otro alcanzó los 3 grados y a las 00.02 los 3,1 grados. 

 El Gobierno de Canarias dio por finalizada a las 23.00 horas del martes la evacuación preventiva ante el riesgo de desprendimientos asociados a los temblores de El Hierro, con un total de 53 evacuados frente a los 300 que se estimaron inicialmente.

 Las zonas finalmente evacuadas fueron El Lunchón, Pie Risco, Los Corchos, parte de Las Puntas y Guinea, en las que se desplazó a 53 personas, 38 de las cuales se fueron a casa de familiares por sus propios medios mientras que otras 15 se trasladaron en medios de transporte de viajeros a la Residencia Escolar de Valverde.

 Estos lugares coinciden con los que se ven más afectados por desprendimientos en los casos de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos por lluvias o vientos.

 Además, "aunque inicialmente se consideró que el número de personas que debían ser evacuadas podrían alcanzar las 300, los técnicos del Ayuntamiento de Frontera y el Cabildo, desplazados a los núcleos de población, descartaron la evacuación de algunas viviendas por no estar en zona de riesgo", explicó el Ejecutivo autonómico en un comunicado.

 No obstante, para este miércoles se mantiene el cierre de los centros educativos de Frontera y del túnel de Los Roquillos a partir de las 23.00 horas hasta nuevo aviso.

 Asimismo, el Gobierno de Canarias ha lanzado un mensaje de tranquilidad a la población ya que, a pesar de estar en fase de semáforo amarillo desde el pasado 23 de septiembre, "no se espera una erupción inminente".

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/isla-hi...075842401.html

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/sociedad/

El Ejército envía una unidad para ayudar en las tareas de "prevención" en El Hierro
La ministra de Defensa viaja a la isla para seguir de cerca la situación.- 53 personas han sido evacuadas.- Los sismólogos estudian un terremoto registrado esta madrugada a solo dos kilómetros de profundidad

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ | PEDRO MURILLO - Frontera | Santa Cruz de Tenerife - 28/09/2011

Efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) en las Islas Canarias han partido este mediodía en barco desde Tenerife hasta El Hierro para ayudar en una eventual evacuación de ciudadanos de la isla ante el riesgo de erupción volcánica, ya que los movimientos sísmicos son cada vez más intensos. La ministra de Defensa, Carme Chacón, viajará a primera hora de esta tarde a El Hierro para supervisar el dispositivo de evacuación. Hasta el momento, las autoridades han desalojado a unas 53 personas (el Cabildo había previsto inicialmente 300) y cerrado el principal túnel de la isla, que une las dos mayores ciudades. El Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) está estudiando si el magma bajo El Hierro está ascendiendo a la superficie. Los sismógrafos que el instituto tiene repartidos por toda la isla detectaron a las 03.59 de la pasada madrugada un terremoto de una magnitud de 2,3 a solo dos kilómetros de profundidad, aunque este dato está sujeto a revisión por si se tratara de un error de medición. Hasta ahora la mayoría de los seísmos se han registrado a entre 12 y 15 kilómetros de profundidad.

La subida del hipocentro es uno de los signos del que están muy pendientes los científicos para ver si el magma está subiendo y, por lo tanto, aumentando también la posibilidad de una erupción volcánica. Los expertos del IGN, no obstante, destacan que el dato de los dos kílómetros de profundidad no es concluyente y que lo que importa es la tendencia general. El pasado día 25, se registraron dos terremotos a cinco kilómetros de profundidad y el día 19, uno a tres kilómetros de profundidad. El IGN no comenta las informaciones que cuelga en su web porque están sujetas a revisión.

Hasta las 08.30 se habían contabilizado 22 movimientos sísmicos en El Hierro que oscilaron entre los 1,6 y los 3,3 grados en la escala de Richter, según el IGN. El de mayor intensidad se detectó a las 05.00 y alcanzó los 3,3 grados. Se localizó a unos 15 kilómetros de profundidad en el suroeste del municipio de Frontera. Además, una hora antes, otro alcanzó los 3 grados y a las 00.02, otro los 3,1.

A las seis de esta mañana, el Gobierno canario ha enviado un fax pidiendo al Ministerio de Defensa ayuda de la UME para una eventual evacuación, informa Natalia Junquera. A mediodía ha salido del puerto de Tenerife un barco con 31 militares y 12 vehículos -seis camiones, cuatro autocares y dos todoterreno-. También se cuenta con un albergue de campaña con capacidad para 2.000 personas, que era otra de las peticiones del Gobierno canario. Está previsto asimismo que, en una primera fase de evacuación, los damnificados fueran al cuartel de la Armada Anatolio Fuentes, situado en La Caleta.

La UME se pondrá a disposición de las autoridades canarias y, si estas lo requieren, se incrementará la movilización, ha indicado Chacón a los periodistas. Sobre la situación,ha lanzado, en nombre del Gobierno, un mensaje de tranquilidad, ya que, según ha dicho,el dispositivo puesto en marcha es de "prevención".

La crisis sísmica de El Hierro subió anoche un escalón más. Alrededor de las 22.00, la Guardia Civil empezó a avisar a las familias de cuatro núcleos del municipio de Frontera (al norte de la isla) de que debían dejar sus casas por miedo a desprendimientos. Los afectados acudieron con resignación a la plaza del barrio. "Hemos cogido lo justo y nos vamos a casa de mi hermano", explicaba resignada Mari Paz. Los vecinos desalojados proceden de los barrios de Las Puntas, El Lunchón, Los Corchos, Pie Risco y Guinea, y no ha sido necesario evacuar a ningún residente de Sabinosa ni del Pozo de la Salud. 38 optaron por acudir a casa de familiares y amigos, y 15 a la residencia de estudiantes de Valverde. La Cruz Roja ha fletado un barco con ayuda para este medio centenar de desalojados.

La principal arteria de la isla ha sido cortada. El viaje entre los dos principales pueblos, de Valverde a Frontera, pasará de durar 15 minutos a 40 por una carretera de montaña. Además, unos 500 alumnos (un tercio del total de la isla) no tienen clase hoy.

Un plan para evacuar a 4.000 personas en cuatro horas

Científicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional recorren los pueblos de El Hierro para explicar qué puede ocurrir, calmar a la población y contestar a sus dudas. Además, Protección Civil de Canarias ha preparado un dispositivo para, en el peor de los casos, evacuar a 4.000 personas en cuatro horas. Ya ha contactado con las navieras y aerolíneas que operan en Canarias para utilizar sus naves en caso de erupción.

La mayoría de los seísmos han sido imperceptibles para los 10.000 habitantes de El Hierro. De los más de 8.000 desde el 19 de julio, apenas 15 se han sentido, pero la intensidad creciente ha elevado la alarma. "No podemos luchar con la naturaleza", resume Arminda Pérez Casañez, una señora regresada de la emigración de Venezuela hace 40 años. Está en la puerta de su casa en el pueblecito de Sabinosa, uno de los más afectados. Arminda, que luce una medalla de la Virgen de Coromoto, casi no ha notado los seísmos, pero sí está informada. Ha acudido a las charlas de científicos del IGN y sabe que, en caso de erupción, debe ir a la plaza del pueblo y que debería haber preparado una maleta con lo imprescindible. No lo ha hecho, como la mayoría de los consultados, que no parece temer que la tierra se abra bajo sus pies. Maite Padrón, directora del Hotel Balneario Pozo de la Salud, ha sentido más las cancelaciones de visitas que los terremotos.

Las evacuaciones que se han producido son un paso más en una escalada que comenzó el pasado viernes, cuando Canarias elevó por primera vez el semáforo de alerta volcánica y lo puso en ámbar: preemergencia. Al menos sobre el papel todo está listo. "No contemplamos en absoluto desalojar toda la isla, pero sí manejamos distintas previsiones", explica Juan Manuel Santana, director general de Seguridad y Emergencias del Gobierno de Canarias. El IGN ha elaborado distintas hipótesis sobre cómo puede producirse una erupción y los caminos que podrían seguir la lava y las cenizas. "Lo que más hay planificado es en la zona del Golfo, donde podría afectar a 4.000 personas", que "serían desalojadas en cuatro horas", señala Santana.

En la ladera del Golfo, Rafael Abella e Itahiza Domínguez, investigadores del IGN, controlan la situación a través de sensores repartidos por la isla que notan los movimientos por leves que sean y los transmiten sobre la marcha a Madrid. "Puede pasar cualquier cosa", admiten. Que todo se calme o que surja una erupción en el mar y nadie se entere hasta que la lava afecte al oeste de la isla. Pero también puede que no ocurra nada en semanas o años. Nadie sabe con certeza qué ocurre con el magma, situado a entre 12 y 15 kilómetros de profundidad. De lo que no hay duda, lo dicen los GPS, es de que la isla "se ha hinchado unos cuatro centímetros", según Itahiza. Con la subida del magma, el terreno se expande. En otro lugar de la isla, Dácil Nolasco, investigadora del Instituto de Vulcanología de Canarias, pincha el suelo cada 500 metros para medir el flujo difuso de CO2, algo que sirve como indicador de esa actividad magmática en el subsuelo. Nemesio Pérez, del Involcan, confirma que el flujo de CO2 ha crecido de forma casi continua en el último mes.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/espana/
La crisis sísmica de El Hierro ha subido esta noche un escalón más. La autoridades han desalojado a unas 53 personas (el Cabildo había previsto inicialmente 300) y ha cerrado el principal túnel de la isla, que une las dos mayores ciudades. En dos meses se han registrado más de 8.000 seísmos.

MARIANO ZAFRA 28-09-2011

----------


## embalses al 100%

Está calentita la cosa, nunca mejor dicho...
Qué esplotido que va a pegar...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Me acaba de contar un amigo por Tuenti que acaba de haber un terremoto en Cehegín, pero no he notado nada.

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

No se han producido daños personales ni materiales.

Murcia. (Efe).- Vecinos de las pedanías altas de Lorca, como La Paca, han sentido hoy un terremoto de 3,5 grados de magnitud en la escala de Richter que ha tenido su epicentro al noroeste de Lorca, y dos réplicas posteriores de menor intensidad, informa el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias del Gobierno de Murcia. 

La página web del Instituto Geográfico Nacional detalla que al principal, que se ha producido sobre las 15:15 horas, ha seguido un segundo temblor con el epicentro en la misma zona a las 15:20 horas, de 1,6 grados, y un tercero de 2,4 grados originado a las 15:32 horas algo más al norte, al suroeste de la localidad de Bullas. 

El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias ha recibido llamadas procedentes de los núcleos de población murcianos de Zarzilla de Ramos (Totana), Aledo, La Paca, Cehegín, Bullas, Archena y Caravaca de la Cruz, y ha informado de que no se han producido daños personales ni materiales.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-de-lorca.html

----------


## ceheginero joven

Entonces mi amigo tenía razón  :Stick Out Tongue:  jejeje. Pero espero que no vuelva a ocurrir otro de mayor intensidad

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se pone en alerta a Indonesia por aumento de la actividad en volcán Krakatoa,las autoridades prohiben acercarse a 2km de su cráter
Fuente:http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=947678

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uyyy, como esta la litosfera...
Ahora cuando los escanee, os voy a dejar algunos mapas que he encontrado en mi libro de Biología y Geología, sobre la deriva continental, las placas tectónicas y terremotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí están dichos mapas:

Mapa de placas tectónicas:


Terremotos y volcanes:


Bordes de las placas y su velocidad y dirección de desplazamiento:

----------


## Luján

Bastante clarificadores, y relativamente completos.

Sólo una pega. Yo no llamaría borde destructivo a los bordes orogénicos, las zonas de colisión, pues técnicamente no se destruye corteza (litosfera), sino que se amontona formando, literalmente, montañas de litosfera.

Tal es así que en el Himalaya, a varios miles de metros de altitud, se han encontrado indicios de rocas que formaron parte de corteza oceánica, elevadas hasta esa cota por los esfuerzos compresivos del choque de la India con Asia.

Por cierto, Embalses, vendría bien que citaras el libro del que has tomado las capturas, por eso de que tendrá copyright y eso  :Wink: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mapas sacados del libro de Biología y Geología, de Oxford Educación, Proyecto Ánfora en Edicción para Andalucía 1999.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ahora los epicentros en la isla del Hierro se estan concentrando un poco mas a la derecha de lo habitual,rozando las costas de la isla.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un terremoto de 4.3º a 11km de profundidad sacude la isla del hierro

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes

El Hierro sufre el terremoto de mayor magnitud desde que comenzó la crisis sísmica
Un seísmo de 4,3 sacude la isla.- Sus habitantes viven la situación con una mezcla de inquietud y humor

BERNARDO MARÍN | Valverde (El Hierro) 09/10/2011

El Hierro ha vivido esta noche su mayor sobresalto desde que el pasado 19 de julio el Instituto Geográfico Nacional comenzara a registrar una actividad sísmica poco usual bajo la isla. A las 21.34 hora local (una hora más en la Península) un terremoto de magnitud 4,3, la mayor registrada hasta el momento, sacudía la isla. Los expertos creen que movimientos como éste pueden ser preludio de una erupción volcánica, un fenómeno que el archipiélago canario no vive desde que en 1971 despertó el Teneguía, en La Palma, y que no tiene precedentes en El Hierro desde 1793.

El temblor se ha sentido en toda El Hierro y sobre todo en El Pinar, el municipio que ocupa el sur de la isla, la más pequeña (268 kilómetros cuadrados) y menos poblada (unos 10.000 habitantes) de Canarias. El epicentro se ha situado en el mar, a 13 kilómetros de profundidad y a uno de la costa, al suroeste de La Restinga, un núcleo de casas perteneciente al municipio de El Pinar y situado en el punto más meridional de España. En el pueblo, de unos 500 habitantes, antiguo enclave de pescadores y en la actualidad dedicado a un turismo atraído por el submarinismo, el temblor se ha sentido con especial intensidad. Muchos de sus vecinos han salido a las calles inquietos aunque una hora después se había recuperado la normalidad, según han confirmado en conversación telefónica a este periódico desde la tasca La Laja, situada en primera línea de playa.

Precisamente el próximo día 15 de octubre comienza en la localidad el llamado Open Fotosub, una competición de fotografía submarina que atrae a aficionados de todo el mundo. Los buzos que disfrutan estos días de los espectaculares fondos marinos del sur de la isla no han percibido una disminución o un comportamiento extraño en la fauna, más bien al revés. Varios submarinistas comentaban hoy mismo en el puerto de La Restinga que en una sola mañana habían visto casi todas las especies que pueden encontrarse en la zona, algo relativamente infrecuente.

El terremoto ha provocado desprendimientos en la carretera de Tacorón a La Restinga, que se ha quedado parcialmente obstaculizada, y en las laderas exteriores del túnel de Los Roquillos, según informa EFE. El Ejecutivo canario ha hecho un llamamiento a la serenidad de la población y ha vuelto a recordar las medidas de protección en caso de seísmo. ?

En El Hierro estos movimientos sísmicos se viven con una mezcla de inquietud y humor. En el municipio de La Frontera, donde hasta dos semanas se sentían con más fuerza, el temblor de esta noche no ha generado especial inquietud entre la población. En un bar de la entrada de la localidad, donde se celebraba un partido de bola canaria (especie de petanca) entre los equipos de Las Divinas y Las Calatinas, los espectadores sentados en un muro de piedra daban la voz de alarma. "¡Terremoto!". Algunos lo habían sentido, otros no, pero muchos reaccionaban de la misma manera: agarrando el móvil y llamando a familiares y conocidos de otros puntos de la isla. El tono no era dramático, sino más bien divertido: "¿Lo sintieron? ¿Se movieron los vasos en el bar?". El terremoto por supuesto no suspendió la competición y la mayoría de los espectadores siguieron atentos al partido apurando una cerveza o un refresco.

Tras llamar a los familiares para asegurarse de que todo está bien, el segundo reflejo de muchos herreños estos días es entrar en Facebook. La red social, en especial su página de Actualidad Volcánica de Canarias, es un punto de encuentro para informarse, intercambiar opiniones, inquietudes e incluso chistes. El tono varía según la fuerza del último seísmo, así que tras el de esta noche, que ha batido de momento el récord de magnitud, hay pocas bromas. Pero después de otros menos inquietantes se podían leer frases como "me voy para la plaza con las cartas y la botella de ron" u "ojo con estar borracho que la UME (Unidad Militar de Emergencia) no te evacua". Otra web que se ha convertido en una referencia en estos días para los habitantes de la isla es la del Instituto Geográfico Nacional, en concreto la página en la que se informa de la profundidad, magnitud y ubicación exacta de los terremotos. De hecho, tras sentirse un seísmo es normal escuchar debates e incluso apuestas sobre su fuerza -"ese fue por lo menos de 3,8", "te digo, que no, yo calculo 3,2 porque fue más flojo que el del otro día"- que quedan zanjados en cuanto el organismo sentencia en su página la magnitud del temblor.

"Nos hemos convertido todos en vulcanólogos", dice Ana, profesora y residente en La Restinga. "Me encuentro con cualquier señor mayor por la calle y es capaz de explicarme la diferencia entre hipocentro y epicentro", dice. Lo que disgusta a Ana y a otros muchos herreños como Fernando, propietario de un hotel en la capital de la isla, Valverde, es el alarmismo que se ha generado en las últimas semanas y que consideran exagerado. No se quejan de la falta de información, ya que los científicos del Prevolca han dado charlas por toda la isla y en los colegios los niños saben como actuar en caso de temblor -"tenemos que meternos debajo de la mesa y luego salir al patio hacia la zona donde haya menos paredes", dice María, alumna en El Pinar. Más bien protestan por el exceso de portavoces (en El Hierro operan cuatro administraciones, local, insular, autonómica y estatal) y porque algunas medidas adoptadas para la tranquilidad de los ciudadanos han sido tomadas por la población -y por los potenciales visitantes- justamente de la forma contraria. "Por ejemplo, la bienintencionada visita de la ministra de Defensa y la llegada de decenas de militares provocaron, sobre todo fuera de la isla, más alarma que sosiego", argumenta.

Los expertos creen que la erupción, si llegara a producirse, no sería inminente. En declaraciones a este periódico publicadas hace una semana el vulcanólogo Joan Martín, del Instituto Jaume Almera (CSIC), aseguraba que ésta se conocería con tiempo y probablemente sería "pequeña y sin peligrosidad para la población". Y es que históricamente los volcanes en Canarias han sido poco explosivos. De hecho en los últimos días el nivel de alarma en la isla se había elevado pero por otro motivo: por las consecuencias catastróficas que, según algunos empresarios, los seísmos están teniendo en la economía. Por un lado, porque supuestamente disuaden a los turistas; por otro por haber obligado al cierre del túnel de Los Roquillos, una de las principales vías de comunicación de la isla al unir Valverde con el municipio de La Frontera, motor empresarial de El Hierro. De hecho el Ayuntamiento de esta localidad decidió el pasado jueves por unanimidad de todos los grupos declarar la situación de emergencia social y económica y pedir auxilio a todas las administraciones y al Estado.

¿Qué esperan los habitantes de la isla? Miguel Torres, que gestiona el singular hotel Puntagrande, el más pequeño del mundo con solo cuatro habitaciones según certificó en su día el libro Guinness de los récords, pronuncia tres palabras que se escuchan en todos los rincones: "Que reviente ya". Los herreños no están especialmente asustados con la actividad sísmica y saben que la erupción de un volcán probablemente no sería peligrosa y que incluso podría convertirse en un atractivo para los visitantes. Pero están ya un poco hartos de vivir con la incertidumbre.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cada vez otro de mayor magnitud,uno de 4.4º ayer sacudió la isla del meridiano.

----------


## sergi1907

Las autoridades piden a los barcos que regresen a puerto y prohíbe el submarinismo ante las emisiones de gases

ANTONIO MADRIDEJOS / Barcelona


Una erupción submarina está en marcha en la isla de El Hierro, a unos 2.000 metros de profundidad, en el mar de Las Calmas, según han informado fuentes del equipo del CSIC en la isla, a partir de los datos recogidos por las estaciones del Instituto Geológico Nacional.

El supuesto volcán en formación se situaría unos siete kilómetros al sur de la punta de La Restinga, lejos de cualquier población.

No obstante, las autoridades han prohibido el submarinismo en las zonas cercanas y ha pedido a los barcos que faenan que regresen a puerto. Por ahora no se tiene constancia de emanación de gases.

Desde las 11.00 horas (hora local), está reunido en Valverde el grupo de seguimiento para este tipo de crisis fijado por el Plan Especial de Protección Civil y Atención de Emergencias por Riesgo Volcánico (Pevolca) de Canarias. Al término de esa reunión, está previsto que las autoridades ofrezcan una rueda de prensa para informar sobre los detalles de lo ocurrido y sobre las medidas de seguridad que se van a tomar en la isla, que desde hace algunas semanas estaba ya en situación de alerta amarilla por riesgo volcánico.

El Hierro ha sufrido desde mediados de julio alrededor de 9.600 movimientos sísmicos provocados por la actividad del magma en subsuelo de la isla, el más fuerte de ellos en la noche del pasado sábado, que alcanzó una magnitud de 4,3 grados en la escala de Richter.

De confirmarse esta erupción, sería la primera de la que se tiene constancia en España desde 1971, cuando emergió el volcán Teneguía en la isla de La Palma, también en Canarias.

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...marina-1177129

----------


## ben-amar

Los medidores registran la señal típica de la salida del magma.- El director general de Seguridad y Emergencias del Gobierno de Canarias asegura que se han detectado gases a entre 600 y 1.200 metros de profundidad bajo el mar

R. MÉNDEZ | EFE - Madrid | Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - 10/10/2011

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que vamos a tener que cambiar la superficie de España con lo que está naciendo al sur de la isla de El Hierro.
Espero que no haya que lamentar desgracias ni siquiera materiales, más o menos como el Teneguía.
Si se formase una isla, es decir que no se uniese a El Hierro, ¿qué nombre le pondrían?

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Minihierro :Big Grin: 
Pues a lo mejor la isla de Calma por estar en ese mar con el mismo nombre

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes

Los medidores registran la señal típica de la salida del magma.- El director general de Seguridad y Emergencias del Gobierno de Canarias asegura que se han detectado gases a entre 600 y 1.200 metros de profundidad bajo el mar

R. MÉNDEZ | EFE - Madrid | Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - 10/10/2011

Los últimos datos recogidos por las estaciones del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) en la isla de El Hierro sugieren que hay una erupción submarina en marcha a unos 2.000 metros de profundidad, en el mar de Las Calmas, según han informado fuentes del instituto. Desde las 4.30 de la mañana, las estaciones de medición en la isla canaria registran lo que se conoce como un "tremor volcánico", un movimiento continuado típico de las erupciones. El IGN no tiene todavía otros indicios, pero considera que el registro indica con probabilidad la existencia de una erupción volcánica.

----------


## ben-amar

"Que acabe de reventar y no le haga daño a nadie"
BERNARDO MARÍN | Valverde (El Hierro)

Los habitantes de El Hierro ven con ilusión la posibilidad de que se acabe la incertidumbre sobre una posible erupción

----------


## Luján

Teniendo en cuenta a la profundidad que se está expulsando el magma, es muy poco probable que alcance la superficie, así que habrá tiempo aún para buscarle un nombre.

Lo que daría por que el IEO cediera al IGN un submarino de investigación (si es que lo tienen), para ver las imágenes de la salida de magma.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes

BERNANDO MARÍN - El Hierro - 11/10/2011

Ante el riesgo de una nueva erupción submarina más cercana a la costa, el Gobierno de Canarias ha ordenado evacuar la Restinga, en la isla de El Hierro, como medida de precaución. Las autoridades han pedido a los 600 habitantes de la localidad de acudir al punto de reunión previsto en el Plan de Riesgo Volcánico. La orden de evacuación ha sido confirmada por el presidente del Cabildo y el Centro Coordinador de Emergencias y Seguridad de Canarias.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes

ENTREVISTA: JOAN MARTÍ Vulcanólogo del CSIC
"Estamos ante la mejor situación posible"

MÓNICA G. SALOMONE - Madrid - 11/10/2011

Ya ha empezado. Los sismógrafos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) instalados en la isla de El Hierro comenzaron a registrar ayer por la mañana un tipo de onda "que es indicio claro de salida de magma", dice Joan Martí, vulcanólogo del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) y uno de los miembros del comité científico asesor en esta crisis volcánica.

Los instrumentos señalaban la erupción submarina que se produjo a cinco kilómetros de la costa y a unos 900 metros de profundidad. "Es el mejor escenario en cuanto a seguridad de la población", asegura Martí en conversación telefónica.

Pregunta. ¿Qué evidencias hay de que se está produciendo una erupción?

Respuesta. La señal de los sismógrafos es muy clara. También ha bajado levemente la deformación del terreno [que había alcanzado los 40 milímetros]. Y esta tarde [por la de ayer] en los vuelos de helicóptero ya se han visto peces muertos. Lo que está pasando es que el magma sale, estimamos que a unos 1.200 o 1.250 grados, y también hay emisiones de gases, como el dióxido de carbono. Estos gases son los que matan a los peces.

P. ¿Qué puede pasar ahora?

R. No podemos ver a qué ritmo sale el magma, porque está demasiado profundo, y por eso no podemos saber cuánto va a durar. Pero por el tipo de volcanismo que hay ahora en las islas, lo más probable es que la erupción dure una semana o poco más, hasta que la presión se relaje y, entonces, ya está, hasta la próxima crisis.

P. ¿Qué ocurriría si la cámara magmática se reactivara?

R. Algo parecido a lo que hemos vivido estos últimos meses. Los sismógrafos lo detectarían.

P. ¿Se puede entonces bajar la guardia?

R. Siempre hay que estar al tanto. Pero con esta crisis se ha demostrado que las cosas pueden hacerse bien. Los vulcanólogos estamos muy contentos de haber podido seguir esta crisis desde el principio. Además, la gestión a través del plan ha funcionado bien.

----------


## Luján

Por poder se puede ver el ritmo de salida de magma. Lo que pasa es que en este país no hay medios materiales de investigación decentes. Por no decir de la febril política de "lo mío es mío" de los diferentes centros de investigación.

Estoy convencido de que algún centro de investigación español tiene un sumergible tipo Alivn, pero no se ha dignado a realizar una campaña extraordinaria en el Hierro para ver la salida de magma. [sarcastico]Huy, claro! no sea que se les chamusque un poco y que los ineptos del IGN no sepan usarlo[/sarcastico]

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_4/Tes

REPORTAJE: La crisis sísmica de El Hierro 
Miércoles, 12/10/2011
El comité de crisis teme que el magma brote a poca profundidad junto al litoral - En esos casos, la lava reacciona violentamente con el agua marina

R. MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 12/10/2011

En 1963 surgió una isla al sur de Islandia. Fue por una erupción submarina y el nuevo trozo de tierra fue bautizado con el nombre de Surtsey. Desde entonces, cuando una erupción submarina se produce muy cerca de la costa y a poca profundidad se conoce como erupción surtseyana. Estas generan una violenta explosión y son mucho más peligrosas que las erupciones submarinas a gran profundidad.

José Luis Barrera, vicepresidente del Colegio de Geólogos y conocedor del vulcanismo en El Hierro, señala que a gran profundidad, el peso de la columna de agua impide incluso la salida de gases. A partir de 600 metros no se ve ni el burbujeo en la superficie. Pero el temor del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) es que junto a la isla canaria surja alguna boca de la erupción más próxima a la costa que, dada la disminución de la profundidad, puede originar explosiones surtseyanas debido a la interacción del magma con el agua. Por eso se ordenó desalojar La Restinga, el pueblo más cercano al punto en el que presumiblemente comenzó la erupción submarina. A poca profundidad, el contacto de la lava con el agua puede lanzar el agua vaporizada y trozos de lava a gran distancia. Es muy violento debido a que el agua se mezcla con el magma y se vaporiza y se une con los gases del magma. Además, arrastra lava, explica Barrera.

Ayer, los terremotos se desplazaron hacia el norte, en dirección a tierra firme mientras el tremor volcánico duplicó su intensidad. Como existe una fisura en esa zona no es descabellado pensar que haya otra salida de magma. La propia morfología de El Hierro respalda la idea de que puedan existir distintos puntos para la erupción. La isla no tiene un único gran volcán, sino más de 500 cráteres a cielo abierto y un gran número cubierto por coladas recientes, según el plan volcánico.

El IGN afirma que en El Hierro comenzó la madrugada del lunes una erupción submarina a unos cinco kilómetros al sur de La Restinga. Como no hay barcos en la zona capaces de auscultar el fondo marino (el buque oceanográfico Miguel Oliver, por ejemplo, de la Secretaría General del Mar, estaba ayer en puerto), el IGN se basa en indicios. El creciente tremor volcánico registrado desde el lunes y que implica movimiento de magma; que la deformación de la isla parece haber cesado, y la aparición de peces muertos en un reconocimiento en helicóptero.

En privado, algunos científicos de otros institutos oficiales dudan de que eso sea suficiente para afirmar categóricamente que hay una erupción, pero respetan lo que ha dicho el IGN, que es quien coordina la emergencia. Barrera sí matiza la afirmación: No hay pruebas concluyentes de que haya una erupción. Es una incógnita. Hay documentados casos en los que ha habido mortandad de peces por seísmos. No se puede decir que haya habido una erupción, pero tampoco que no la haya habido. Sabemos que ha empezado el proceso pero no cuándo ni cómo va a acabar, señala Barrera.

Bajo las aguas junto a El Hierro hay una cordillera volcánica, por lo que si ha habido una erupción no sería ni la primera ni la última.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes

Evacuados los 600 vecinos de La Restinga ante la posibilidad de que la salida de magma se acerque a la costa.- Canarias eleva el nivel de emergencia al máximo

BERNANDO MARÍN - La Restinga (El Hierro) - 11/10/2011

A las 14.15 de la tarde, hora local, el zumbido de los teléfonos móviles rompió el silencio en La Restinga, el pueblo más meridional de España, un paraíso de pescadores y submarinistas. El Gobierno de Canarias ordenaba la evacuación de la localidad, la más próxima a la erupción submarina detectada el pasado lunes y la noticia que circulaba ya a voces por el pueblo era confirmada minutos después por un vehículo rojo con altavoz. Muy nerviosos algunos y más bien escépticos otros, sus 600 habitantes obedecieron la orden. Los buzos salieron del mar, los marineros ataron sus embarcaciones y todos se dirigieron al punto de reunión, ubicado en el campo de fútbol, el punto más elevado de la localidad. Algunos, arrastrando maletas con sus bienes más queridos y las escrituras de propiedad de sus casas.

La evacuación se hizo sin problemas pero la situación en el campo de fútbol, con temperaturas de más de 30 grados, era de caos. La gente no sabía por qué se les evacuaba y la carpa gigante que tenía previsto desplegar Cruz Roja se montó cuando empezaba el traslado de los vecinos hacia otras localidades.

El ánimo de los vecinos variaba entre el llanto y el cabreo de un señor muy enfadado por haber tenido que interrumpir su siesta. Los primeros en llegar fueron Suso y su mujer, Rosi, muy afectada porque aún no había podido reunirse con sus hijos. Con más humor se lo tomaba Ricardo, argentino afincado hace nueve años en el pueblo, que solo lamentaba haber dejado un estupendo asado en el horno. Todos colaboraban: los más animados consolaban a los inquietos y el mismo camarero que una hora antes servía cervezas en el bar Casa Juan ayudaba a las autoridades a redactar la lista de los evacuados que no tenían casa a donde ir en la isla. Pero la imagen más tranquilizadora, tanto como la de un piloto relajado en plena tormenta, era de Juan Carlos Molina, vulcanólogo venido de Bélgica para vivir el fenómeno en vivo y que mostraba una sonrisa permanente. Incluso se permitió hacer pedagogía fabricando lo que llamó "un sismógrafo casero". Tan sencillo como depositar una botella medio llena de agua en una superficie lisa y observar cómo se mueve la superficie. Y la verdad es que durante el día se ha movido mucho en La Restinga.

Los científicos, que se encontraban reunidos en un edificio adyacente, no dieron explicaciones. En su lugar, los políticos el presidente del Cabildo, Alpidio Armas, y el alcalde de El Pinar, municipio al que pertenece La Restinga aclararon que la medida era preventiva porque la lava no estaba surgiendo con fluidez y podía producirse una segunda erupción en una zona más cercana a la costa y a menor profundidad.

Carmen López, del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), el organismo que está gestionando la crisis a nivel científico, explicó, casi cinco horas después en una rueda de prensa celebrada en Valverde, la capital de la isla, que efectivamente el fuerte tremor (temblor volcánico característico de los procesos eruptivos) era compatible con la apertura de un segundo foco más cercano a la costa. La erupción anunciada por el IGN el lunes en El Hierro está localizada a unos cinco kilómetros al sur de La Restinga y a 970 metros bajo el mar. A esa profundidad, explica López, el magma puede buscar otra salida en un punto donde la presión sea menor. En la zona del desalojo la alerta de riesgo volcánico subió al nivel rojo fase 1 (emergencia, evacuación preventiva) mientras permanece en amarillo en el resto de la isla.

La erupción es la primera que se produce en España desde que en 1971 estalló el volcán Teneguía en la isla de La Palma. El proceso ha puesto de manifiesto lo arriesgado de hacer predicciones sobre este tema. Después del terremoto de magnitud 4,3 que sacudió el sábado la isla, los científicos aseguraron que dicho seísmo no aumentaba el riesgo de erupción. El lunes, tras la erupción, las autoridades afirmaron que la posibilidad de que se abriera un segundo foco existía pero era bajo. Así que, tras el desalojo de La Restinga, prefirieron ser más cautos. "No voy a hablar de probabilidades", dijo López.

La mayoría de los desalojados tenían previsto pasar la noche en casa de vecinos y familiares, salvo 23 que carecen de vivienda de acogida y que pensaban dormir en la residencia de estudiantes de la capital de Valverde, aunque también está habilitado el polideportivo municipal.

Mientras, la carretera de acceso quedó cortada y la autoridad marítima prohibió la navegación "por motivos de seguridad" en un círculo trazado con centro en la punta de La Restinga y de cuatro millas de radio. Además quedaron prohibidas en esa zona las actividades de recreo, incluido el buceo. La decisión golpea de lleno al Open Fotosub, certamen de fotografía submarina de alcance internacional que iba a comenzar en aguas de la localidad el 15 de octubre. El lunes el presidente del Cabildo aseguró que se celebraría "si no variaba el escenario". Hoy fuentes del organismo daban por hecho que se retrasaría "lo menos posible".

La posibilidad de que se abra un nuevo foco eruptivo había enfriado la prudente ilusión con que se vivió el lunes el anuncio de la erupción. Los herreños esperaban que la noticia acabara con meses de incertidumbre que están afectando emocional y económicamente a la isla. Para mañana se esperaba la reapertura del túnel de Los Roquillos, la principal vía de comunicación de la isla, y la vuelta a sus casas de los 15 vecinos desalojados hace días por riesgo de desprendimientos. Pero la realidad ha sido la contraria: se ha evacuado un pueblo entero y la carretera que conducía hasta el sur de la isla ha quedado cerrada.

Mientras, continúan las especulaciones sobre las imágenes de peces muertos en la zona de la erupción, que las autoridades anunciaron pero no difundieron. Para ocultarla, alegaron que la calidad era muy mala y su interés "meramente técnico".

Fernando Gutiérrez, presidente de la cofradía de pescadores de La Restinga, vio las fotos y aseguró que habían sido tomadas un par de kilómetros mar adentro, donde no se realizan actividades pesqueras. Según él, las imágenes muestran cientos de ejemplares de un pez que denomina tostones, parecido a los gallos, que habitan a unos 600 metros de profundidad. Unas 50 familias dependen de la pesca en la localidad, actividad que ha quedado ahora suspendida.

Alberto Brito, catedrático de Zoología y Oceanografía Biológica de la Universidad de La Laguna, también vio una de las imágenes, en concreto una de un pez rojo denominado antigonia que no tiene valor pesquero. Brito añade que es un ejemplar aislado y que no pueden sacarse conclusiones sin haber realizado un análisis previo a varios animales.

En La Moncloa, un comité de emergencia presidido por José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero se reunió a las siete de la tarde. Según la nota oficial, los científicos allí sí hicieron previsiones e informaron de que "la evolución previsible sísmica y volcánica en la isla se ha moderado en los últimos días por la liberación de presión experimentada por el magma". El Gobierno concluyó sin un envío de más miembros de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (actualmente solo hay un retén).

Durante la noche, Gutiérrez comenta que la moral de los pescadores está afectada pero que el presidente del Cabildo les ha comentado que si se dan las circunstancias mañana podrán acceder al puerto y dirigir sus barcos hacia otros puertos de la isla para seguir faenando.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Denpasar. (EFE).-  Un terremoto de 6 grados de magnitud sacudió hoy las aguas al suroeste de la turística isla de Bali, en Indonesia, tras el que se registraron al menos 50 heridos y numerosos desperfectos en templos y otros edificios. Al fuerte seísmo le han sucedido varias réplicas, la mayor de 5,6 grados. La mayoría de los heridos resultaron ser niños que se encontraban en la escuela cuando ocurrió el primer temblor, que se prolongó durante varios minutos. Cientos de edificios y templos ha sufrido daños y desperfectos por la fuerte sacudida.

Escuelas, edificios de oficinas y hospitales fueron evacuados tras el terremoto, mientras que en la localidad de Kuta, uno de los centros turísticos de la isla, muchos visitantes abandonaron los hoteles atemorizados.
El temblor de magnitud 6 ocurrió por la mañana a 61 kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 100 kilómetros al suroeste de Denpasar, la capital balinesa, según el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos, que mide la actividad sísmica de todo el mundo.

La réplica de 5,6 grados sucedió a 10 kilómetros bajo la superficie del mar y al sur de Nusa Dua, de acuerdo con la Agencia de Meteorología y Geofísica de Indonesia (BMKG). Wayan Suardana, el responsable de BMKG en Denpasar, afirmó que no existe alerta de tsunami por este último terremoto y advirtió de que "es probable que temblores más débiles se produzcan en las próximas horas".

Indonesia se encuentra dentro del denominado "Anillo de Fuego del Pacífico", una zona de gran actividad sísmica y volcánica que registra unos 7.000 temblores al año, la mayoría de escasa magnitud. El 26 de diciembre de 2004, un fuerte terremoto registrado al oeste del archipiélago indonesio originó un tsunami que afectó a una docena de países bañados por el océano Índico y mató a más de 226.000 personas. En octubre de 2010, otros seísmo causó un maremoto en las costas de la isla de Sumatra que acabó con la vida de 300 personas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un pequeño terremoto cuyo epicentro se ha situado a 4 km al SE de Baeza se ha dejado sentir hace escasamente una hora, concretamente a las 22:53:59 hora local.

Según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional, ha alcanzado una magnitud de 2.6º, mientras que el EMSC da una magnitud de 3.2 en la escala de magnitud local (ML)



Fuentes: IGN y EMSC

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya vaya, como tenemos la litosfera...
No se si es que últimamente le echamos mucha cuenta a los terremotos o es que se están produciendo más.

----------


## Luján

A ver, que terremotos de menos de 3º Ritcher tenemos casi todos los días. Otra cosa es que su profundidad sea poca y se lleguen a sentir en superficie por algo que no sean los aparatos.

----------


## sergi1907

El número de víctimas mortales podría ir aumentando en las próximas horas, ya que hay muchos desaparecidos. Más de mil personas han tenido que ser ingresadas en hospitales de la zona más afectada por el seísmo.

Al menos 217 personas han muerto y más de mil han sido ingresadas en hospitales tras el fuerte terremoto de 7,2 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter que ayer sacudió la provincia oriental turca de Van, informó el ministro del Interior, Idris Naim Sahin.

 La Administración de Desastres y Situaciones de Emergencia (AFAD) calcula que al menos 366 personas se encuentran aún bajo los escombros de los edificios derruidos, aunque aún falta información sobre la situación en los pueblos y las aldeas de montaña, adonde los equipos de rescate comenzaron a llegar. 

 Por el momento, la ayuda se ha centrado en la capital provincial, Van, de 367.000 habitantes, y en la principal ciudad afectada, Ercis, de unos 74.000 habitantes y donde al menos 80 edificios se han derrumbado. 

 Temerosos de las réplicas del terremoto, de las que se han registrado más de una treintena desde el primer temblor a las 10.41 GMT del domingo, los habitantes de la zona han pasado la noche a la intemperie a pesar de que las temperaturas rondaban los 0º C. 

 Por el momento, los equipos de la Media Luna Roja han repartido 8.000 tiendas de campaña, más de 25.000 mantas y unas 4.000 estufas ya que uno de las principales preocupaciones es proteger a los damnificados de las bajas temperaturas y las previsiones de nieve para los próximos días. 

 Según explicaron los expertos a la cadena NTV, resulta de extrema importancia acelerar los trabajos de rescate porque, aunque una persona puede aguantar hasta una semana atrapada en los escombros sin alimento ni agua, las bajas temperaturas y la nieve reducen las posibilidades de supervivencia. 

 Aún así, los turcos se han volcado en la ayuda a sus compatriotas y, según pudo comprobar EFE, las redes sociales han hervido con mensajes e informaciones sobre los puntos de recogida y envío de ayuda al este de Turquía, la parte más pobre del país y donde habita buena parte de la minoría kurda. Miles de personas se han acercado a los hospitales para ofrecerse a donar sangre. 

 La Universidad de Van, que cuenta con miles de alumnos, ha enviado a 4.000 estudiantes a sus ciudades natales, mientras que los estudiantes de Ercis han sido trasladados al campus de Van, para ser destinados a sus ciudades. 

 Mientras muchos de los habitantes pasaban las horas al amparo de hogueras improvisadas para luchar contra el frío, 600 trabajadores especializados trabajaron en Ercis durante toda la noche y otros 300 -incluyendo a los equipos de rescate enviados por Azerbaiyán e Irán- lo hicieron en Van. 

 El primer ministro, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, coordinó personalmente los trabajos durante la noche en el lugar de la tragedia y no retornó a Ankara hasta las 4.45 hora local (1.45 GMT).



http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/inter...62144_306.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo la noticia de Abc.es:

*Almería sufre dos terremotos de 3,7 y 3,8 grados*

*Cuevas del Almanzora y Zurgena han sido los epicentros de sendos temblores, de los que aún no hay informes de daños*



Dos terremotos de 3,7 y 3,8 grados en la escala de Richter han sacudido alrededor de las 1.35 horas de la madrugada del martes los municipios almerienses de Cuevas del Almanzora y Zurgena, respectivamente, según ha informado Protección Civil de Almería.

El seísmo de 3,7 grados ha tenido su epicentro en Cuevas del Almanzora y se ha producido a once kilómetros de profundidad, mientras que el de 3,8 grados se ha localizado en el sureste de Zurgena, a unos diez kilómetros de profundidad.

Precisamente el municipio de Cuevas de Almanzora sufría hace apenas diez días otra catrástrofe tras el desprendimiento de un gran talud de tierra que provocó el derrumbe de una casa cueva y dejó atrapada a una familia. Un padre y sus dos hijos murieron atrapados tras el desprendimiento.

----------


## ben-amar

Segun las noticias de la 1 (21,25 horas):
Terremoto de 6,7 º en el  norte de Chile, aun no hay noticias.


Un seísmo de 6,0 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter ha afectado hoy a parte del norte de Chile, sin que se haya informado de desgracias personales o daños materiales por el momento

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fuente ABC:

*España, zona de alto riesgo de tsunamis*


*Nuestro país no cuenta con planes de emergencia pese a sufrir el impacto de los maremotosa lo largo de su historia*





JOSÉ MANUEL NIEVES
Día 27/11/2011 - 12.43h

Quizá la mayoría no lo sepa, pero la Península ibérica está considerada por los expertos como una zona de alto riesgo de tsunamis. Nuestras ciudades, en efecto, ya han sufrido en numerosas ocasiones el impacto destructivo de estas grandes olas, especialmente en el golfo de Cádiz y en las costas mediterráneas. Olas que, además, han provocado ya miles de muertes en nuestro país. A pesar de ello, no existe en España protocolo alguno de emergencia o de alerta contra tsunamis, ni planes que puedan mitigar sus efectos o preparar de alguna forma a la población en las zonas de mayor riesgo.

El pasado jueves se clausuró en el Instituto de Hidráulica Ambiental de la Universidad de Cantabria, en Santander, la reunión internacional de la Unesco sobre tsunamis, a la que asistieron 80 representantes de más de 40 países. Geólogos, físicos, sismólogos, especialistas en comunicaciones y gestores de protección civil sentaron las bases para la creación de sistemas de alerta, similares a los que ya existen en el Pacífico, también en el océano Índico, Atlántico noreste y Mediterráneo y el mar del Caribe. Es la primera vez que esta reunión anual de expertos de la Unesco se celebra en nuestro país.

Durante la misma, se presentó un amplio informe del Instituto de Hidráulica de la Universidad de Cantabria en el que, entre otras cosas, se asegura que si el terremoto de Cádiz de 1755 (que fue de intensidad 9 y provocó un tsunami que mató a 15.000 personas) se produjera en la actualidad, la cifra de muertos sería similar a la del tristemente famoso tsunami de Indonesia en 2004. Como se recordará, aquel tsunami costó la vida a casi 300.000 personas y dejó a otro millón y medio sin hogar. Mauricio González, investigador de la Universidad de Cantabria y coordinador de uno de los grupos de trabajo, subraya el «alto riesgo que corre España en caso de que se produjese un evento de estas características, al no contar con un sistema de alerta ni ningún protocolo de actuación en marcha».

*Señal de advertencia*

Fue necesario que se produjera la catástrofe de 2004 en el Índico para que el mundo se diera cuenta, de repente, de que no estaba preparado para afrontar esta clase de desastres. De hecho, solo el océano Pacífico disponía entonces de un sistema de alerta de tsunamis. A partir de ese momento, la Unesco se puso en marcha y estableció una serie de grupos intergubernamentales de trabajo para crear sistemas análogos en otros mares del mundo, entre ellos el Mediterráneo.

Las costas españolas han sufrido ya el impacto de grandes tsunamis en numerosas ocasiones. Históricamente, las zonas más afectadas son la cuenca atlántica suroccidental (especialmente el golfo de Cádiz), y la costa mediterránea. Varias investigaciones al respecto han aparecido ya en diversas publicaciones científicas especializadas, como «Natural Hazard» o «Earth System Sciences».

Como los científicos saben muy bien, los tsunamis están íntimamente relacionados con los movimientos sísmicos. Y aunque no todos los terremotos generan grandes olas, algunos de ellos, cuando se cumplen determinadas condiciones, sí que pueden hacerlo. Las zonas sísmicas «tsunamigénicas» (donde se generan tsunamis) que pueden afectarnos están justo en la frontera entre las placas tectónicas africana y euroasiática. Es en esa estrecha franja (que aparece en rojo en el gráfico) donde se concentran todos los terremotos que han provocado tsunamis en España.

*El Mediterráneo*

En cuanto al Mediterráneo occidental (Málaga, Granada, Almería, Murcia y Baleares), las principales fuentes de generación de tsunamis se encuentran en el norte de Argelia y, más lejos, en el mar Egeo. Si ocurriera un tsunami frente a Argelia, en menos de 30 minutos gran parte de la Costa del Sol se vería afectada por las olas. Y aunque los tsunamis mediterráneos no son tan desastrosos como los generados en la cuenca Atlántica, sí que son perfectamente capaces de inundar zonas bajas del litoral. Estudios recientes muestran que Almería, Murcia y numerosas localidades de Baleares, se inundarían con un tsunami de apenas 3 metros.

La mayor parte de los países expuestos a tsunamis en la cuenca mediterránea ya están tomando medidas de prevención y empiezan a establecer sistemas de alerta local. Francia, por ejemplo, ha aprobado recientemente un presupuesto de 12,6 millones de euros para establecer su propio sistema de alerta. No así España, donde ninguna institución tiene como mandato la competencia de la vigilancia del peligro de tsunamis.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya puse yo algo que encontre por ahi:
Los tsunamis andaluces

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya puse yo algo que encontre por ahi:
> Los tsunamis andaluces


A vale, no había visto ese hilo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso ya se sabía.

Aquí somos tan "chulos" de tener una norma sismorresistente que deja mucho que desear (ya se vio en Lorca), y ni siquiera tener planes de emergencias frente a tsunamis, que como poder haberlos, claro que los podría haber, y gordos además.

Creo que no hace falta decir la peligrosidad que tiene el SW del Cabo de San Vicente:



Ese es un sitio de peligroso potencial, creo que no hace falta decir qué fue el Terremoto de Lisboa, vamos, clavado al último terremoto en Japón... no sé de donde narices sacan los expertos que aquí no puede haber terremotos de esa magnitud, ya se ve ya... ¿y el de Lisboa qué fue, un meteorito?

Ellos lo saben, otra cosa es que no lo quieran reconocer, pero saben y de sobra que sobre España podrían darse tsunamis, si hasta el propio IGN tiene un catálogo de tsunamis documentados contra las costas españolas: http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/sism...goTsunamis.pdf

Extractos del enlace de wikipedia sobre el terremoto de Lisboa:




> *El sismo fue seguido por un maremoto y un incendio que causaron la destrucción casi total de Lisboa...*





> *Las costas de las provincias de Huelva y Cádiz fueron afectadas gravemente por el maremoto posterior*: en Ayamonte murieron 1.000 personas; en Lepe se produjeron 400 muertes, además de la destrucción del 81% de su flota pesquera. *En Cádiz las altas olas rompieron las murallas portuarias y el mar invadió la ciudad tres veces*, falleciendo numerosas personas. Conil de la Frontera se vio afectado destruyendo parcialmente la Torre de Castilnovo, y en Chiclana, Sanlúcar de Barrameda, Rota, El Puerto de Santa María y Jerez de la Frontera, hubo cuantiosas víctimas y desperfectos.





> *En Cádiz el maremoto alcanzó los 12 metros de altura*





> *Maremotos de hasta 20 m de altura barrieron la costa del Norte de África*, y golpearon las islas de Martinica y Barbados al otro lado del Atlántico


Aparte de ésto, en la historia reciente, al sur del Cabo de San Vicente también se han producido fuertes terremotos los cuales demuestran que es una zona sísmica importante y además... activa. Como se puede ver a continuación, con datos sacados de la web del IGN, hay cantidad de terremotos superior a 5,6 e incluso 7º Ritcher documentados, y algún día... esperemos que no ocurra jamás, nos podríamos llevar una sorpresa con algún cebollazo aún mayor capaz de poder un tsunami.

Relación de terremotos >6º en el Atlántico/Cabo San Vicente/Golfo de Cádiz:

12/02/2007 - 6.1º - SW CABO DE SAN VICENTE (En éste sentí como tembló toda la casa pese a estar a varios cientos de kms de distancia)
17/10/1983 - 6.0º - AZORES-CABO DE SAN VICENTE
26/05/1975 - 6.7º - OCEANO ATLANTICO
*28/02/1969 - 7.3º - SW CABO DE SAN VICENTE* (Daños en Huelva y en Isla Cristina. Mi madre guarda mal recuerdo de aquella noche, ella vivía por entonces en Isla Cristina)
15/03/1964 - 6.2º - GOLFO DE CÁDIZ
*25/11/1941 - 8.2º - OCEANO ATLANTICO
20/05/1931 - 7.1º - OCEANO ATLANTICO*
11/07/1915 - 6.2º - OCEANO ATLANTICO

Queda más que claro que todas las costas españolas, y en especial, las de levante y la zona del Golfo de Cádiz, son las zonas más expuestas ante posibles tsunamis, y que no existan planes de emergencias, demuestra el interés que técnicos y sobre todo políticos demuestran sobre el tema... 0 patatero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, buscando cosas por la web, sin ir más lejos en 2003 tras un fuerte terremoto en la costa N de Argelia, llegó un mini-tsunami a las costas de Las Islas Baleares que produjo daños importantes en la flota pesquera aparcada en los puertos de la zona S.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, buscando cosas por la web, sin ir más lejos en 2003 tras un fuerte terremoto en la costa N de Argelia, llegó un mini-tsunami a las costas de Las Islas Baleares que produjo daños importantes en la flota pesquera aparcada en los puertos de la zona S.


Sí, creo haber leído que la variación del nivel del mar fue de un metro aproximadamente, aunque por los daños que produjo, no sé, un metro me parece poco  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Santa Cruz de Mudela registra un terremoto de escasa intensidad. 

EUROPA PRESS. 08.12.2011
La localidad ciudadrealeña de Santa Cruz de Mudela ha registrado esta madrugada un terremoto de escasa intensidad, según informa el Instituto Geográfico Nacional.
El sismo que se registro a las 6.24 horas, ha alcanzado una magnitud de 1,5 grados en la escala de Richter, y el epicentro se ha situado entre Santa Cruz de Mudela y Torrenueva.

*Está la cosa calentita por dentro, no??? jejejeje*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Al Oeste del Cabo de San Vicente, hubo uno de 5.1 el día 6.
Con los terremotos que ocurren ahí, nos vamos a llevar un día de estos un buen susto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al Oeste del Cabo de San Vicente, hubo uno de 5.1 el día 6.
> Con los terremotos que ocurren ahí, nos vamos a llevar un día de estos un buen susto.


Ya lo puse en un mensaje anterior... historia reciente del suroeste peninsular:




> 12/02/2007 - 6.1º - SW CABO DE SAN VICENTE
> 17/10/1983 - 6.0º - AZORES-CABO DE SAN VICENTE
> 26/05/1975 - 6.7º - OCEANO ATLANTICO
> *28/02/1969 - 7.3º - SW CABO DE SAN VICENTE*
> 15/03/1964 - 6.2º - GOLFO DE CÁDIZ
> *25/11/1941 - 8.2º - OCEANO ATLANTICO*
> *20/05/1931 - 7.1º - OCEANO ATLANTICO*
> 11/07/1915 - 6.2º - OCEANO ATLANTICO

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya lo puse en un mensaje anterior... historia reciente del suroeste peninsular:


Ya ya, lo leí. Pero es que el periodo de retorno se está acabando ya.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ya ya, lo leí. Pero es que el periodo de retorno se está acabando ya.


Los periodos de retorno no significan que DEBE producirse un evento dentro del periodo sino que la probabilidad es alta.
Pero en el caso de estos eventos el cálculo de probabilidades es muy deficiente por falta de suficientes consignaciones de eventos a lo largo d ela historia, digamos, no humana.
Tranquilo que falta, eso espero, mucho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí os dejo un pdf muy interesante, en particular para los andaluces, en el que se analiza detalladamente los aspectos sísmicos de dicha comunidad.

http://www.andaluciainvestiga.com/re.../Ainnova04.pdf

Por cierto, aprovecho para incluir un mapa interesante: Terremotos del S.XX con magnitud superior a 5º sobre España, además de representar la cantidad de fallas repartidas por toda la península. Curiosamente, hecho en falta la falla de Azores-Gibraltar que cruza por todo el medio del Estrecho  :Confused: 


Fuente: http://firmas.lasprovincias.es/anton...emoto-de-lorca

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la info.
Hacía ya tiempo que buscaba yo un mapa parecido.
Y no hay que olvidar que estamos muy cercanos a una zona de límite entre placas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sólo pasan unas horas de este nuevo 2012, cuando ya ha sobrevenido el primer "pepinazo"... _a ver si los mayas al final van a tener razón_  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Un terremoto submarino de Mw 7.0 acaba de sacudir la costa central de Japón*

Tokio, 1 ene (EFE).- Un terremoto de 7 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter se produjo hoy en el mar, al sur de la costa central de Japón, sin que se haya informado de daños ni emitido alerta de tsunami.

La Agencia Meteorológica de Japón indicó que el seísmo ocurrió a las 14.28 hora local (05.28 GMT) en aguas alejadas de la zona central Torishima Kinkai, a una profundidad de 370 kilómetros.

El terremoto alcanzó una intensidad 4, en la escala japonesa cerrada de 7 grados centrada en las zonas afectadas más que en la intensidad del temblor, en ciudades de las zonas asoladas por el terremoto del pasado 11 de marzo como Iwanuma, en la provincia de Miyagi, Hitachi, en la de Ibaraki, o Minamisoma, en Fukushima.

Además, en Tokio el terremoto se sintió con una intensidad de 4 en la escala japonesa en el distrito de Chiyoda y de 3 en otros como Minato o Shinjuku, sin que se hayan registrado incidencias.

Según la televisión nipona NHK, el sismo no ha producido ninguna alteración y tanto los trenes como los principales aeropuertos operan con normalidad.

Fuente: http://www.emsc-csem.org; http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/terremo...062411203.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según el IGN, a las 20:47 ha pegado un pepinazo de 4.4º frente a las costas de Cádiz, a 45 km de profundidad y a 100 km de distancia de Cádiz ciudad, por lo que no sé si habrá llegado a ser sentido en las poblaciones costeras del Golfo de Cádiz  :Confused: 

EDIT: El EMSC da 3.2º, bastante menos que el IGN... a ver cual de los dos miente como un bellaco  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ayer estuve to mirando el IGN y me di cuenta que el día 29, hubo otros 4 o 5 pepinazos más de entre 2.5 y 3.5º. Algo se mueve por ahí abajo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fuente: Europapress

LA PRIMERA EN 2012
*El volcán italiano Etna entra en erupción con una lluvia de cenizas*

El volcán italiano Etna ha entrado en erupción por la noche con una lluvia de cenizas que ha provocado varios problemas en el aeropuerto de Catania (Sicilia), que ha limitado su actividad aérea.

   Esta es la primera erupción del volcán en este año 2012 y ha provocado una columna de cenizas de 5.000 metros sobre el nivel del mar que, en ausencia de viento, se ha dirigido en dirección suroeste, según informa la prensa italiana.

   La actividad volcánica ha comenzado en torno a las 22,00 horas y a las 4,34 minutos se ha registrado la caída de una fuente de lava sobre el Valle del Bove, sin producir daños.

   La erupción ha durado varias horas y ha concluido en torno a las 8.00 horas de la mañana de este jueves. En el año 2011 se registraron un total de 18 erupciones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo acabo de ver ahora mismo. Bueno, tampoco sería una gran sorpresa, el Etna es uno de los volcanes más activos del mundo y siempre está casi en erupción permanente, a veces echando fumarolas de esas, otras veces echando ceniza, y esta vez que ha llegado a escupir lava.

Os dejo un vídeo que he encontrado en youtube sobre esta nueva erupción:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lne.es/sucesos/2012/01/06...a/1180330.html

*Los expertos advierten de una creciente actividad volcánica, que afecta a cinco zonas de la Tierra*

Roma, Agencias



El volcán italiano Etna entró en erupción anteayer miércoles por la noche con una lluvia de cenizas que ha provocado varios problemas en el aeropuerto de Catania (Sicilia), que ha limitado su actividad aérea. Esta es la primera erupción del volcán en este año 2012 y ha provocado una columna de cenizas de 5.000 metros sobre el nivel del mar que, en ausencia de viento, se ha dirigido en dirección Suroeste. 

La actividad volcánica ha comenzado en torno a las diez de la noche del miércoles y a las cuatro y media de la madrugada de ayer se registró la caída de una fuente de lava sobre el Valle del Bove, sin producir daños. La actividad eruptiva del Etna -la montaña más alta de Italia al sur de la cordillera de los Alpes, con 3.322 metros de altura- duró varias horas, informaron los medios de comunicación italianos. A las ocho de la mañana del jueves ya se había extinguido la erupción. En el año 2011 se registraron un total de 18 erupciones de este tipo en el monte, que tiene 45 kilómetros de diámetro. 

La nube de cenizas llevó a que se decidiera limitar el tráfico aéreo en el cercano aeropuerto de Catania hasta las dos de la tarde local (misma hora en España), aunque los responsables del aeródromo no esperan graves incidencias en el funcionamiento del mismo. 

*Científicos de todo el mundo han advertido de un fuerte aumento de la actividad volcánica en la Tierra. Sólo en los dos últimos meses se ha registrado actividad en tres volcanes en diferentes partes del mundo, y en un mes actividad sísmica en cinco regiones.* El Etna es el volcán más alto y activo de Europa.

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## ben-amar

Visto así, puede resultar hasta bonito pero mejor que nos pille a la distancia que estamos.

----------


## javalientem

hola, Ben Amar, el enemigo lo tenemos en casa, mira las cosas por aqui en zona, bueno esto es a unos 60 y tantos km de mi pueblo, 
http://www.google.es/url?url=http://...pTJQlILfpMWHCQ
luego salio otro en Bolaños de Calatrava, este mucho mas pequeño, aqui a 16/18 km de mi pueblo, direcion E, hay un cono volcanico La Calderina a 1200 y pico m., este mismo tiene otro cono, un poco poco abajo en el mismo monte llamado El Calderin,  en direccion oeste a unos 15 ó 16 km., tenemos otro cono, este exactamente no se donde esta, pero ya ves, lo que fue, puede volver a ser.
Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Ya se que estamos en zona caliente pero de muy escasa actividad.
Que siga así.  Un saludo.
Está guapo eso de tener un geisser en casa, agua calentita todo el dia (mientras dure)

----------


## Luján

> hola, Ben Amar, el enemigo lo tenemos en casa, mira las cosas por aqui en zona, bueno esto es a unos 60 y tantos km de mi pueblo, 
> http://www.google.es/url?url=http://...pTJQlILfpMWHCQ
> luego salio otro en Bolaños de Calatrava, este mucho mas pequeño, aqui a 16/18 km de mi pueblo, direcion E, hay un cono volcanico La Calderina a 1200 y pico m., este mismo tiene otro cono, un poco poco abajo en el mismo monte llamado El Calderin,  en direccion oeste a unos 15 ó 16 km., tenemos otro cono, este exactamente no se donde esta, pero ya ves, lo que fue, puede volver a ser.
> Un saludo


Pese a que la actividad térmica aún esté presente, la actividad magmática hace tiempo que ya ha dejado de estar presente en los campos volcánicos de la Península.

El único territorio español con riesgo de erupción volcánica es Canarias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pese a que la actividad térmica aún esté presente, la actividad magmática hace tiempo que ya ha dejado de estar presente en los campos volcánicos de la Península.
> 
> El único territorio español con riesgo de erupción volcánica es Canarias.


Pues menos mal. Es espectacular, pero no querría tener un volcán en mis alrededores.

----------


## Luján

> Pues menos mal. Es espectacular, pero no querría tener un volcán en mis alrededores.


No pienses que todos los volcanes son igual de peligrosos. En Hawaii están más que acostumbrados a ellos, y conviven con ellos. Es más, en muchos casos viven de ellos.


En la anterior erupción en Canarias, el Teneguía, nadie murió por acción directa del volcán. Incluso en la de Timanfaya, que duró siete años, tampoco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, lo acabo de ver ahora mismo. La zona afectada por aquel devastador terremoto y posterior tsunami el 26 de diciembre de 2004 en Indonesia, vuelve a ser sacudida por otro fuerte temblor submarino. En esta ocasión, *ha alcanzado un valor de 7.3 en la escala de magnitud de momento*, bastante inferior a aquel terremoto de 2004, y que además, se encuentra más alejado de la costa, aun así, ya es terremoto bastante peligroso.


Fuente: http://www.emsc-csem.org

Como se ha producido hace 2 horas, las noticias aún son bastante confusas y poco más se sabe sobre este terremoto y los efectos que ha podido producir. Bueno, voy a pasar a hacer un pequeño detalle de dicho terremoto en base a las informaciones publicadas a esta hora (21:48) tanto en la web del Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo, Servicio Geológico de los Estados Unidos y el Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis del Pacífico.

*Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo*

Hay testimonios ya recogidos en la web del CSEM que reportan haber sentido el terremoto hasta a 2000 km de distancia del epicentro, lo que nos puede dar una idea clara de la intensidad del sismo que acaba de acontecer. Según el CSEM, los datos del terremoto son los siguientes:
*
- Magnitude.........Mw 7.3
- Region..............OFF W COAST OF NORTHERN SUMATRA*
*- Date time..........2012-01-10 18:36:59.0 UTC
- Location............2.45 N ; 93.21 E*
*- Depth...............10 km*
*- Distances..........417 km SW Banda aceh (pop 250,757 ; local time 01:36:59.3 2012-01-11)
..........................374 km SW Meulaboh (pop 35,062 ; local time 01:36:59.3 2012-01-11)*

Claramente vemos que se trata de un terremoto bastante fuerte, de 7.3, superficial (10km) y ubicado al oeste de la costa noroeste de Sumatra. Por suerte, en cuanto a la onda sísmica, parece ser que no ha cogido a ninguna gran ciudad cercana, la más importante, Banda Aceh, ya afectada en 2004, está a más de 400 km de distancia y en esa distancia la aceleración sísmica ha debido de reducirse considerablemente con respecto al epicentro.

*Servicio Geológico de los Estados Unidos*

EL USGS da una profundidad de 29.3 km en vez de 10 km como el Europeo. Por lo demás, lo veremos en gráficos:

Fuente: http://earthquake.usgs.gov

Las informaciones a esta hora (21:48) es que sobre la isla de Sumatra, se ha llegado a alcanzar grado V. Teniendo en cuenta que en la isla de Sumatra las construcciones no son ni por asomo las de Japón, si sólo se ha alcanzado grado V con un cebollazo de 7.3 a 400 km de distancia, es sin duda ninguna, una buena noticia.

Hasta el momento, el USGS dice que aproximadamente, en la ciudad de *Meulaboh (35k hab)* se ha sentido con *grado V*, y en *Sigli (18k hab)* se ha sentido con *grado IV*.

Y ahora, vamos con lo más importante de todo:

*Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis del Pacífico*

El PTWC ha emitido una alerta de tsunami como consecuencia del terremoto. Os copio el mensaje del PTWC lanzado a raíz del mismo:


Fuente: http://ptwc.weather.gov




> TSUNAMI BULLETIN NUMBER 001
> PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER/NOAA/NWS
> ISSUED AT 1845Z 10 JAN 2012
> 
> THIS BULLETIN IS FOR ALL AREAS OF THE INDIAN OCEAN.
> 
> ... TSUNAMI INFORMATION BULLETIN ...
> 
> THIS MESSAGE IS FOR INFORMATION ONLY.
> ...


Eso viene a decir lo siguiente:

*No existe una amenaza generalizada de tsunami destructivo en base a los datos históricos de terremotos y tsunamis.

Sin embargo, cabe una pequeña posibilidad de un tsunami local que pudiese afectar las costas locales, generalmente no a más de un centenar de kilómetros del epicentro del terremoto.*

----------


## sergi1907

Se ha percibido en las poblaciones de Canet de Mar, Calella, Arenys de Mar, Sant Pol, Sant Iscle y Sant Cebrià.

Barcelona. (ACN) .- Un terremoto de baja intensidad, de 2,7 grados en la escala de Richter, ha dejado sentir este martes por la noche, alrededor de las nueve de la noche, en la comarca del Maresme sin que se hayan producido daños, según informó esta noche la Dirección General de Protección Civil (DGPC).

En concreto, se ha percibido en las poblaciones de Canet de Mar, Calella, Arenys de Mar, Sant Pol, Sant Iscle y Sant Cebrià. El 112 ha recibido tres llamadas.

Los últimos terremotos destacados registrados por el Instituto Geológico de Catalunya son del 20 de marzo, con epicentro en la Alta Ribagorça, y del 24 de marzo, en el Baix Empordà. En ambos casos, la intensidad fue de 2,5 grados en la escala de Richter.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...sin-danos.html

----------


## sergi1907

El seísmo ha afectado a la localidad costera de Ica | La mayoría de heridos lo está de carácter leve.

Lima. (Efe).- Una réplica de 4 grados de magnitud en la escala de Richter se registró hoy en la región de Ica, al sur de Perú, tras el terremoto de 6,3 grados de esta madrugada que ha causado 119 heridos y ha provocado daños a 16 casas, según los últimos informes. 

El Instituto Geofísico del Perú (IGP) informó de que la réplica se produjo a las 9.20 horas (14.20 GMT) y que el epicentro se localizó a 22 kilómetros al suroeste de Ica, a una profundidad de 58 kilómetros. Hasta el momento, el terremoto de 6,2 grados de magnitud en la escala Richter registrado a las 00.10 de esta madrugada (5.10 GMT) ha causado 119 heridos en la región Ica, y ha provocado daños a 16 casas, según informó el Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil. 

El último recuento de daños entregado por Defensa Civil, detalla que los heridos fueron atendidos en 12 hospitales y centros de salud de Ica principalmente por golpes y algunos con fracturas leves. Tras el terremoto, los distritos de Ica y San Clemente sufrieron cortes de energía eléctrica y muchas familias prefirieron pasar la noche fuera de sus casas. Ica es la región más afectada por este tipo de fenómenos naturales en Perú debido a que está ubicada en el denominado cinturón de fuego del Pacífico. 

El último terremoto devastador sufrido por Ica fue en 2007, cuando se registraron unos 500 muertos por el sismo y el posterior tsunami que golpeó la costa sur del país.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...idos-lima.html

----------


## juanlo

Terremoto de 4.4 grados con epicentro cerca de Quesada en la provincia de Jaen a la 15,36 horas de hoy.
En mi localidad se ha sentido perfectamente y habra durado unos 10 segundos. Se ha oido un pequeño estruendo seguido de un temblor notable. En mi casa han vibrado los muebles.
Esperemos que no haya habido daños.

http://www.diariojaen.es/index.php/m...e-miedo-a-jaen

----------


## REEGE

Hola Juanlo...
Esperemos que no haya daños personales ni materiales... por esa zona hay muchos embalses y está mi querida Bolera!!
Como está el patio... Uno no está ya a salvo en ningún sitio.
Un saludo y me alegra verte por aquí!!

----------


## ben-amar

Lo dicho, Juanlo; esperemos que no haya daños, sobre todo personales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me acaba de surgir una pregunta ahora mismo.

Ante un hipotético fuerte terremoto en el polo norte que pudiese generar un tsunami importante y empujase toda la masa de hielo del casquete polar... ¿qué pasaría con el casquete polar ártico? ¿Podría hacerlo trizas? No se yo si aguantaría todo el casquete intacto, hombre supongo que también dependerá de la intensidad del tsunami, pero como sea fuerte, el casquete lo hará trizas seguro.

----------


## Luján

> Me acaba de surgir una pregunta ahora mismo.
> 
> Ante un hipotético fuerte terremoto en el polo norte que pudiese generar un tsunami importante y empujase toda la masa de hielo del casquete polar... ¿qué pasaría con el casquete polar ártico? ¿Podría hacerlo trizas? No se yo si aguantaría todo el casquete intacto, hombre supongo que también dependerá de la intensidad del tsunami, pero como sea fuerte, el casquete lo hará trizas seguro.


Básicamente, un tsunami en medio del océano no es para nada tan dañino como en la costa.

Al igual que una ola común, un tsunami es una onda, que se propaga en mar abierto como una perturbación del medio, sin desplazar masa. Cuando dicha onda comienza a sentir fondo (aproximadamente cuando la profundidad es unas diez veces la longitud de onda) es cuando comienza a levantarse, acumulando toda la energía, y rompiendo cuando la velocidad de desplazamiento ya no puede contrarrestar la acumulación de energía por la elevación.


Resumiendo, un tunami que alcance el casquete polar lo más que haría sería balancearlo un poco, pero de ahí a resquebrajarlo, lo veo complicado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.madrid2noticias.com/n-944...ades_repetirse

*El terremoto de Lorca tiene muchas posibilidades de repetirse*

*Los geólogos, Pedro Ibarra y Julián García, coinciden en que el terremoto "produjo un daño exagerado para la magnitud que alcanzó de 5,1". El hipocentro del terremoto, "muy superficial" y la cercanía a la ciudad de Lorca, unos 6 Kilómetros al suroeste, agravaron la situación.*

EFE | 07/05/2012

A un año de cumplirse el primer aniversario del terremoto, el geofísico Pedro Ibarra y el geólogo Julián García del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España (IGME) explicaron en una entrevista con Efe que para los próximos 30 ó 40 años hay muchas probabilidades de que un terremoto de magnitud parecida al de Lorca de entre 5 ó 5,5 grados (escala Richter) se repita.

"No se puede predecir con exactitud la zona, fecha, magnitud o daño pero las provincias de Murcia, Alicante, Almería o Granada tienen más probabilidades".  Ambos geólogos coinciden en que el terremoto "produjo un daño exagerado para la magnitud que alcanzó 5,1" aunque, el hipocentro del terremoto, "muy superficial" y la cercanía a la ciudad de Lorca, unos 6 Kilómetros al suroeste, agravaron la situación, aún así en Lorca hubo desprendimientos de roca, pero no rotura del terreno.

Lorca -recuerda Ibarra- sirvió como "recordatorio" para alertar a la población de que había que cambiar los hábitos en la construcción y en los planes de emergencia para evitar una situación parecida.

Pequeños terremotos a diario

Para Ibarra, España tiene una actividad sísmica medianamente alta con terremotos pequeños que no se llegan a sentir por la población pero que prácticamente ocurren a diario.  El tercio sur de la península , Andalucía y las provincias de Murcia y Alicante son las que tienen mayor sismicidad, en las Islas Canarias los terremotos vas asociados al vulcanismo y en Galicia hay una pequeña zona sísmica vinculada a unas fallas que se mueven al sur de Lugo.

"Las provincias de Murcia y Alicante  tienen prácticamente a diario terremotos de grado 1, 1,5 ó 2; en Madrid, sin embargo, es más raro que esto ocurra, además los edificios son mas altos y oscilan".

Para García, estos pequeños terremotos son una buena noticia: liberan de forma gradual los esfuerzos, evitando de esta manera los movimientos sísmicos violentos y abruptos.  El terremoto de Lorca sirvió también para revisar y actualizar el Plan Especial de Protección Civil ante el Riesgo Sísmico en la Región de Murcia (Plan Sismimur) además de proporcionar una amplia experiencia en los servicios de emergencia, fue una prueba de fuego para todos, añade García.

"La tierra es algo vivo, siempre ha habido terremotos y siempre los habrá, forman parte de sus ser".

*España no cuenta con alerta de tsunamis*

Por otro lado, los geólogos denuncian que España, un país susceptible de tener tsunamis (terremoto en el mar) y sobretodo en la zona que converge entre las placas europea y africana a la altura del Estrecho de Gibraltar, no cuenta con alerta de tsunamis.

"En ningún emplazamiento de las costas españolas, existe aviso de tsunamis y en el mar Mediterráneo, se contabilizan tsunamis pequeños, que de producirse generarían una que ola llegaría a la costa rápidamente".

No podemos comparar el mar Mediterráneo con el océano Pacífico advierten los geólogos, en estas aguas la ola tarda entre 6 ó 7 horas en llegar a tierra y la población es avisada, pero en el Mediterráneo el tiempo de llegada se reduciría a más de la mitad con el consiguiente peligro.

De momento, asegura García no hay iniciativa ministerial, ni partida presupuestaria sobre dicho tema, aunque la comunidad científica reclama una respuesta que garantice la presencia de un sistema de boyas de alertas de tsunamis en España.

----------


## perdiguera

Y en 500.000 años muchos más.
Perogrullo era un poco más listo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y en 500.000 años muchos más.
> Perogrullo era un poco más listo.


El artículo creo que va más enfocado denunciando la situación de la actual NCSE-02 que al hecho de los terromotos, puesto que es obvio que terremotos como el de Lorca incluso mayores pueden producirse en cualquier momento, en muchos casos, las aceleraciones básicas que prevé la norma son irrisorias.

Me parece lamentable que hoy en día se siga permitiendo poner los pilares sobre ménsulas o cimentaciones en diferentes niveles, y bueno, muchas burradas aún peores  :Mad: 

Luego pasa lo que pasa, viene un terremoto de 5º, y ya sabemos como va a acabar el edificio, convertido literalmente en un sandwich.

----------


## perdiguera

> http://www.madrid2noticias.com/n-944...ades_repetirse
> 
> *El terremoto de Lorca tiene muchas posibilidades de repetirse*
> 
> ...........
> 
> "Las provincias de Murcia y Alicante  tienen prácticamente a diario terremotos de grado 1, 1,5 ó 2; en Madrid, sin embargo, es más raro que esto ocurra, *además los edificios son mas altos y oscilan*".
> 
> 
> ...


Lo que pongo en negrita indica una de dos cosas, o que no saben más y dicen obviedades o que no saben redactar un párrafo y lo hacen mal. 
En Benidorm, Alicante está el edificio más alto de España, me parece. Y el skyline de Benidorm, La Manga, San Juan, no son de edificios bajos precisamente. Y no sé porqué el punto de comparación ha de ser Madrid.

El tiempo se reduciría muchisimo más que la mitad o no, en función de dónde sea el maremoto, la profundidad y la costa que se trate.
Si no me equivoco el Egeo es un mar perteneciente al Mediterráneo que tiene muchas islas con actividad volcánica y no creoque un tsunami allí nos llegue a nosotros, aunque uno de las Lípari o de Stromboli, cerca de Sicilia nos podría llegar pero a lo mejor en el Pacífico tardaría menos en llegar a las costas más cercanas en función de donde se produjera el hipocentro.






> El artículo creo que va más enfocado denunciando la situación de la actual NCSE-02 que al hecho de los terromotos, puesto que es obvio que terremotos como el de Lorca incluso mayores pueden producirse en cualquier momento, en muchos casos, las aceleraciones básicas que prevé la norma son irrisorias.
> 
> Me parece lamentable que hoy en día se siga permitiendo poner los pilares sobre ménsulas o cimentaciones en diferentes niveles, y bueno, muchas burradas aún peores 
> 
> Luego pasa lo que pasa, viene un terremoto de 5º, y ya sabemos como va a acabar el edificio, convertido literalmente en un sandwich.


De lo que va el artículo es porque hace un año hubo el terremoto en Lorca y nada más, que los periodistas lo que necesitan es rellenar artículos y tiran de efemérides.

----------


## Luján

La verdad es que el artículo está mal planteado y mal redactado. Incluso me atrevería a decir que han hasta "tergiversado" las palabras de los expertos.

En cuanto a los tsunamis, el Mediterráneo no es precisamente un mar que pueda tener grandes tsunamis. Principalmente por su configuración y su profundidad. Al ser un mar relativamente somero, una gran ola como un tsunami comenzará a sentir fondo muy pronto, por lo que comenzará a disipar su energía prácticamente nada mas crearse, con lo que llegará a costa muy debilitada.

En cuanto al tiempo de llegada, es normal que en el Mediterráneo sea menor que en el Pacífico, pues las distancias entre los posibles epicentros y las costas es menor.

El ejemplo de Madrid me supongo que lo habrán puesto por las 4 torres nuevas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya lo dije hace un año, y por desgracia, no me equivocaba. 

En cuanto pasó el revuelo de esos días y los políticos se echaron las correspondientes fotos prometiendo ayuda, los políticos se olvidaron de esta pobre gente y dejaron a Lorca hundida en la más absoluta miseria no queriendo saber nada de ellos, y las pruebas están ahí... no hay dinero para ayudar a todos los damnificados, pero sí que hay 10.000 millones para Bankia para reponer todo lo que algunos hayan estado robando  :Mad: 




> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...ml#comentarios
> 
> *Los vecinos de Lorca denuncian la falta de ayudas un año después del terremoto*
> 
> *- La plataforma de damnificados se ha manifestado esta tarde
> - Denuncian la parálisis del proceso de reconstrucción de la localidad
> - Unas 7.500 personas siguen desplazadas de sus hogares, denuncian*
> 
> Efe | Lorca
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Ha habido un terremoto en Irán.

Más de 200 muertos y miles de afectados.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...0-muertos.html




> Teherán. (EFE).- Los fallecidos confirmados hasta el momento por los fuertes terremotos que sacudieron ayer el noreste de Irán son ya 250 y los heridos, más de 2.000, dijo hoy Jalil Sai, director de Gestión de Emergencias de la provincia de Azerbaiyán Oriental, a la televisión oficial iraní en inglés, PressTV. Las autoridades han acelerado las tareas de rescate de las posibles personas atrapadas en esa provincia, donde se han sucedido más de medio centenar de réplicas, la más fuerte de 4,8 grados en la escala abierta de Richter, tras los dos fuertes temblores de 6,2 y 6 grados que sacudieron ayer varios distritos provinciales.
> 
> Se ha instalado un hospital de campaña que ha empezado a trabajar en Varzagan, una de las localidades más afectadas por los seísmos, dijo Sai a la agencia oficial iraní, IRNA. Por otro lado, tres helicópteros se mantienen de servicio para trasladar heridos y equipos entre Tabriz, la capital de la provincia, y las zonas afectadas, explicó Sai. Las zonas afectadas son los distritos de Ahar, Varzagam, Haris y Mehraban, según Sai, quien explicó también que "60 aldeas han sufrido daños de entre el 50 y el 70 por ciento y, además, hay otras seis aldeas totalmente arrasadas".
> 
> Miles de personas han pasado la noche en zonas abiertas después de que Sai recomendara ayer a la población de las zonas afectadas que se mantuvieran fuera de sus viviendas, en lugares abiertos, para evitar posibles desplomes de estructuras ya afectadas por los terremotos principales debido a las réplicas. Desde la zona, se han incrementado las peticiones de ayuda debido a la extensión de la catástrofe, y algunos políticos locales han pedido que se aumenten, sobre todo, los alimentos y cobijo para los afectados.
> 
> Ayer, en Varzagan, explotó un gasoducto debido a los terremotos, según la agencia local ISNA, aunque no se ha precisado si este suceso causó víctimas. Además del gas, cuyo suministro se suspendió en unas 70 poblaciones del área, también se cortaron buena parte de las líneas eléctricas y las comunicaciones telefónicas por cable.
> La ruta directa a Varzagan desde Tabriz también quedó cortada ayer y los equipos de rescate han tenido que utilizar caminos alternativos y helicópteros para llevar a cabo sus labores.
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

3 terremotos en 5 minutos ayer de madrugada al norte de Tenerife, concretamente a 10 km al NW de Tacoronte. El primero de ellos de casi 4º, se dejó notar ampliamente en toda la zona norte de la isla.

Hay que ver como están las Canarias últimamente. ¿También se quiere sumar el Teide a la fiesta? Esperemos que no...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/america/2012/0...347639894.html

GUATEMALA | 10.000 personas evacuadas

*Disminuye la erupción del volcán El Fuego, aunque sigue activo*



Efe | Guatemala
Actualizado viernes 14/09/2012 12:27 horas

La erupción del volcán Fuego aminoró el viernes y tiende a estabilizarse, tras la expulsión de grandes ríos de lava que obligaron a evacuar a miles de personas en aldeas cercanas al monte, situado a unos 50 kilómetros de la capital de Guatemala.

En su último informe, de primera hora, el Instituto Nacional de Vulcanología (Insivumeh) asegura que la actividad eruptiva del Fuego, que tiene una altitud de 3.763 metros, ha descendido bastante y ya no persisten las fuertes explosiones.

El Fuego emana hoy columnas de ceniza que solo alcanzan 300 metros de altura, explica el informe, y agrega que los ríos de lava, que cubrieron hasta un kilómetro de largo por 150 de ancho, han disminuido hasta unos 700 y 100 metros.

Según el Insivumeh, los sismos causados por la violenta erupción del jueves también han descendido una vez que el volcán liberó su energía, y probablemente se estabilizará en las próximas 24 horas. "Aun hay expulsión de pequeños flujos piroclásticos, a un ritmo de cada tres horas", agrega.

El Insivumeh recomendó a la Coordinadora Nacional para la Reducción de Desastres (Conred) reducir el nivel de alerta, que el jueves fue la máxima, de evacuación, ante la fuerza de la erupción.

Sin embargo, advierte a la navegación aérea tomar precauciones debido a que hay residuos de ceniza a una altura de entre 200 y 300 metros sobre el cráter del volcán.

Las autoridades de Protección Civil realizan una verificación por las regiones afectadas por la caída de material volcánico para determinar si las más de 10.000 personas que fueron evacuadas ayer ya pueden retornar a sus hogares. También verifican los daños causados, sobre todo a los cultivos agrícolas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Terremoto de 3,7º al Noreste de La Palma esta tarde :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

*Bueno os coloco una noticia que acabo de ver en Antena3.com!!*

SEGÚN PUBLICA LA REVISTA 'NATURE'
La ruptura la placa tectónica del Índico causará más terremotos.

Hace casi cincuenta millones de años esta superficie comenzó a separarse, de forma paulatina, en varios trozos. La división se encuentra tras el seísmo de más de 9 grados que originó el tsunami que en 2004 provocó más de 200.000 muertes en el sudeste asiático.

antena3.com | EFE  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 26/09/2012 a las 23:43 horas 

La placa tectónica bajo el océano Índico está dividiéndose en dos, un fenómeno que provocará nuevos terremotos como los registrados en Sumatra en abril, que alcanzaron los 8,7 y 8,2 grados en la escala de Richter, ha informado la revista científica 'Nature'. 

Hace casi cincuenta millones de años, la placa Indo-Australiana comenzó a escindirse en dos o incluso tres pedazos, en un lento proceso que los sismólogos ya conocían. Esta ruptura estaría detrás del terremoto de 9,2 grados con epicentro en Banda Aceh en diciembre de 2004 y el posterior tsunami que provocó 228.000 víctimas en el sudeste asiático, así como de los dos seísmos que hicieron temblar en abril pasado las costas de la isla indonesia de Sumatra. 

"La actividad sísmica entre India y Australia era ya significativa antes de los movimientos de abril de 2012, pero se ha acelerado considerablemente desde el terremoto de Banda Aceh (Indonesia) en 2004", ha afirmado Matthias Delescluse, investigador de la Ecole Normale Supérieure de París. "Ahora nos damos cuenta de que la deformación de la placa entre ambos países puede originar terremotos monstruosos de una magnitud nunca registrada antes", ha añadido Delescluse, autor principal de uno de los tres artículos que recoge 'Nature' y que analizan las causas y consecuencias de ambos seísmos, junto a Thorne Lay, de la Universidad de California, y Fred Pollitz, del US Geological Survey. 

Según los investigadores, aún no existe una frontera clara que divida a la placa, pero posiblemente surgirá entre el oeste de Sumatra y el sudeste de la India. El primer terremoto, de 8,7 grados en la escala de Richter, fue provocado por la aparición de al menos cuatro grietas en la placa, en tan sólo 160 segundos. 

El temblor se sintió desde la India hasta Australia, incluido el sur y sudeste asiático, y fue seguido dos horas después por un segundo seísmo, de 8,2 grados. "Nunca habíamos visto un terremoto como este. Es parte de la ruptura desordenada de una placa. 

Es un proceso geológico que llevará millones de años hasta que se forme la nueva frontera y, probablemente, requerirá miles de terremotos de similares magnitudes para que eso suceda", ha subrayado Keith Koper, sismólogo y co-autor de uno de los textos. 

A diferencia del seísmo de Banda Aceh en 2004, los terremotos de abril no dieron lugar a un gran tsunami pese a su elevada magnitud, ya que fueron provocados por movimientos horizontales de fallas oblicuas, y no hubo apenas víctimas al producirse mar adentro, lejos de la costa. En los seis días siguientes a ambos terremotos, el número de seísmos en la región con magnitudes superiores a 5,5 grados se multiplicó por cinco, y llegaron a producirse hasta a 1.500 kilómetros del epicentro de los dos primeros.

----------


## Varanya

La extracción de agua subterránea agravó el terremoto de Lorca




> Un estudio relaciona por primera vez la actividad sísmica con la sobreexplotación de un acuífero
> 
> El descenso del terreno, de dos metros en 20 años, influyó en las características del seísmo
> 
> El terremoto de Lorca, que en mayo de 2011 dejó nueve muertos y destruyó barrios enteros de la ciudad, estuvo influido por la extracción excesiva de agua del acuífero del Guadalentín para riego. Un estudio publicado en la revista Nature geoscience relaciona por primera vez el hundimiento del terreno por la pérdida del acuífero con las características el seísmo. Parece que la extracción de agua controló las características del terremoto, explica José Fernández, del Instituto de Geociencias, un centro mixto del CSIC y la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, y coautor del estudio.
> 
> El acuífero del Guadalentín, una enorme bolsa de agua con una superficie de más de 200 kilómetros cuadrados, ha sido durante décadas sobreexplotado por los regadíos de la zona. En 50 años el agua ha bajado unos 250 metros. Lo conocen bien los regantes de la comarca, muchos de los cuales han tenido que pasar a cultivos de secano porque el agua ya no es accesible. Eso, en una zona sísmica como Murcia, ha terminado en un efecto imprevisto.
> 
> El terremoto de mayor de 2011, de magnitud 5,1, pudo empeorar por la extracción de agua. Allí se han registrado velocidades de hundimiento del terreno de hasta 15 centímetros al año, explica por teléfono Fernández, que desde 2006 estudia la variación de la zona. La zona era muy conocida por los científicos, lo que ha facilitado el estudio del terremoto. Desde 1990, el suelo ha descendido unos dos metros.
> ...


Lo copio también en el subforo de acuíferos.

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

El sismo, que duró cerca de un minuto, ha provocado el derrumbe de casas, la caída de líneas telefónicas e interrupciones en el suministro de electricidad.

Nueva York. (EP).- Un terremoto de 7,5 de magnitud en la escala de Richter se ha producido esta tarde en aguas del océano Pacífico, a unos 50 kilómetros de la costa de Guatemala, según los datos del Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS).
El temblor se ha registrado a las 10.35 de esta mañana hora local (17.35 hora peninsular española) y por el momento no se ha emitido alerta de tsunami.
El terremoto ha provocado el derrumbe de casas, la caída de líneas telefónicas e interrupciones en el suministro de electricidad en distintos puntos de Guatemala, según informa el diario guatemalteco Prensa Libre en su edición digital.
El temblor ha podido sentirse en ciudades como Jalapa, Jutiapa, Alta Verapaz, Quetzaltenango, Suchitepéquez, Zacapa, Escuintla, Quiché y también Ciudad de Guatemala.
La Coordinadora Nacional para la Reducción de Desastres del Gobierno ha declarado la alerta roja institucional para atender esta emergencia. En concreto, hay noticias del derrumbe de una escuela en San Pedro Sacatepquez, en la región de San Marcos.
Ocho personas, entre estudiantes y profesores, han resultado heridas y hay grietas en el suelo. En Coatepque, en la región de Quetzaltenango, el parque de bomberos ha resultado dañado por el terremoto y varias estudiantes de un instituto de la localidad han tenido que ser evacuados por crisis nerviosas o desmayos.
Según los datos del USGS, el epicentro del terremoto se localizó a 24 kilómetros de la localidad costera de Champerico y 163 kilómetros al oeste-suroeste de Ciudad de Guatemala. El corrimiento habría tenido su origen a 41,6 kilómetros de profundidad.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2BYoOIKPW

----------


## sergi1907

El seísmo se ha sentido en la costa del Pacífico de México y El Salvador
En Nicaragua han pedido la evacuación de las zonas costeras por el riesgo de tsunami



Un fuerte temblor ha sacudido este martes la costa del Pacífico de Guatemala, México y El Salvador. Con una magnitud de 7,2 en la escala de Richter, la zona noroccidental de Guatemala se ha llevado la peor parte. Hay al menos 29 muertos, 15 personas atrapadas bajo los escombros, en cuyo rescate trabajan los cuerpos de emergencias, y 100 personas desaparecidas, ha informado el presidente de Guatemala, Otto Pérez, en un mensaje dirigido a la nación a través de la radio y la televisión.

El Instituto de Sismología ha informado de que la duración del seísmo superó los 30 segundos y de que su epicentro se localizó en el Pacífico guatemalteco. El presidente, que ha comparecido acompañado de sus ministros de Defensa, Ulises Anzueto, y de Interior, Mauricio López Bonilla, ha dicho que el movimiento sísmico es el de mayor intensidad desde los terremotos que el 4 de febrero de 1976 sacudieron Guatemala, que acabaron con la vida de 23.000 personas y dejaron a más de 1.000.000 sin casa.

Las autoridades han declarado alerta roja en todo el territorio nacional. Pérez ha insisido en que los datos son todavía provisionales debido a los desperfectos sufridos por la red de telefonía y de carreteras, lo que ha complicado las comunicaciones. El ministro del Interior ha añadido que 98 presos de la cárcel de San Marcos han sido trasladados a Quetzaltenango por los importantes daños que sufrió la estructura del penal.

La provincia más afectada ha sido la de San Marcos, que hace frontera con México. Allí se han derrumbado numerosas viviendas y una escuela. Ocho personas, entre maestros y estudiantes, han tenido que ser trasladados al hospital por los servicios de emergencia que trabajan en la zona. De acuerdo a la información oficial, los otros departamentos que han sufrido daños son Sololá y Quetzaltenando, en el altiplano indígena, y Guatemala, en el centro del país.

El movimiento telúrico, registrado hacia las 10.35 horas locales (16.35 GMT), tuvo su epicentro a unos 200 kilómetros al suroeste de la capital guatemalteca frente a las playas de Champerico, en el departamento sureño de Retalhuleu. Poco después, Nicaragua ha emitido la alerta por un posible tsunami y ha solicitado la evacuación de las zonas costeras.

http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...39_448694.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí está el mapa de intensidad del USGS:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El investigador de la universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM) José Martínez Díaz asegura en un trabajo de investigación que un terremoto de magnitud 7, mayor del ocurrido hace 18 meses y que arrasó gran parte de la población, podría registrase en Lorca. Según sus estimaciones, la falla de Alhama se habría generado hace más de 9 millones de años y provocaría terremotos desde su inicio controlandode ese modo el paisaje de la región.

Estas conclusiones aparecen en un artículo publicado por este experto junto los de Coimbra (Portugal), Aahus (Dinamarca) y México María Ortuño, Eulalia Masana, Eduardo García-Meléndez, Petra Stepanzíková, Pedro Cunha, Reza Sohbati, Carolina Canora, Jan-Pieter Buylaert y Andrew Murray sobre la falla de Alhama y que ha sido publicado por la Sociedad Geológica de América en su último boletín de octubre pasado.

"Hemos identificado en total un mínimo de seis seísmos de gran magnitud durante el periodo estudiado (más de 300.000 años), pero sabemos que el número real de grandes eventos ha debido ser mayor", añade en la web del Servicio de Información y Noticias Científicas, informa el SINC.

"Hoy por hoy no hay manera de pronosticar el momento del terremoto, que es un fenómeno geológico complejo gobernado por procesos físicos no lineales", aclara, y añade que "estimar cuándo es imposible".

Duda sobre el estudio de Nature

Respecto al estudio publicado recientemente en la revista Nature Geoscience que aseguraba que la extracción de agua podría haber estado implicada en el terremoto de Lorca de 2011, el investigador expresa sus dudas.


"Hay mucha discusión científica al respecto, somos varios grupos trabajando en la zona desde hace tiempo y no soy el único que se muestra escéptico con esa idea y el de Lorca de 2011 es un terremoto similar a los que ocurrieron en 1674 y en 1818, y en aquella época no había ningún tipo de explotación de acuíferos", añade.

Opinó que no es necesario buscar ningún tipo de razón extraña al seísmo aparte de la evolución tectónica de la falla. "Fue un terremoto absolutamente normal desde el punto de vista geológico, de los de pequeña magnitud que ocurre en la falla cada cierto tiempo", concluye Martínez.

"Hemos comprobado que esta falla puede romper de una sola vez sus dos segmentos occidentales, desde Góñar (Almería) hasta Totana (Murcia), lo que implicaría un terremoto de magnitud superior a 7", explica Martínez. "Si esta falla generó hace unos miles de años un terremoto de magnitud 6,5 o 7, perfectamente lo puede generar mañana, por ello, es fundamental que se tenga en cuenta en los cálculos de peligrosidad y normas de construcción en la zona", señala.

Fuente: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1642...-grados-lorca/

----------


## Luján

Bueno,

Y yo predigo que el mundo se acabará. Estimar cuándo es imposible, pero que acabarse se va a acabar.

Me hacen mucha gracia, por no decir otra cosa, los "científicos" que se aprovechan así de situaciones como la de Lorca.


Este tipo de "estudios" me recuerdan siempre a la predicción cuasi-visionaria de un "geólogo" que dio fecha, con día, mes y año, y casi hora para una más que segura, para él, erupción del Teide. Hace más de 8 años de la supuesta fecha, y aún seguimos esperando. Eso sí, el daño que se causó al turismo y a la propia población no han sido el "suficiente" para que esta persona haya dimitido o haya sido destituida de sus cargos. Esto también lo seguimos esperando.


Sigamos asustando a la población e insultando su inteligencia.

----------


## perdiguera

Es lo que tiene cuando a alguien, algo tonto, le ponen una alcachofa cerca de la boca. O un bolígrafo en la mano.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un terremoto de 3,2 grados en la escala de Richter se registró a última hora de la tarde de este martes al sureste de la localidad turolense de Nogueras.

Un terremoto de 3,2 grados en la escala de Richter se registró a última hora de la tarde de este martes al sureste de la localidad turolense de Nogueras.

 El seísmo tuvo lugar a las 20.18 horas y su epicentro se registró a una latitud de 41.11 grados, una longitud de -1.060 grados y una profundidad de 11 kilómetros, según informó el Instituto Geográfico Nacional.

 El movimiento sísmico se dejó sentir en la zona epicentral y en la cercana localidad de Herrera de los Navarros, ya en la provincia de Zaragoza, ubicada a unos doce kilómetros de distancia de Nogueras.

Al principio, el IGN decía en su página que el seísmo fué de magnitud 4,7º. Pero lo han reducido a 3,2º

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al principio, el IGN decía en su página que el seísmo fué de magnitud 4,7º. Pero lo han reducido a 3,2º


La diferencia es cualquier cosa entre 4.7 y 3.2...

El EMSC da 3.6, y el USGS ni idea porque no lo ha publicado en la web, por el momento...

----------


## sergi1907

Piden que se evacue la zona costera de Miyagui, junto a la prefectura de Fukushima | El centro de alertas del Pacífico descarta un fenómeno "destructivo generalizado", aunque llegan olas de hasta dos metros a las playas de Miyagu.

Tokio (EFE/Europa Press).- La Agencia Meteorológica japonesa ha advertido de que un tsunami de uno a dos metros de altura podría alcanzar las zonas costeras de la prefectura de Miyagui tras el terremoto de magnitud 7,3 registrado este jueves en la costa este de Japón y ha pedido a la población que evacúe la zona "inmediatamente".
Aparte, según la televisión japonesa NHK, los expertos en tsunami también se han desplegado por las prefecturas de Iwate, Fukushima, Aomori e Ibaraki, todas ellas a orillas del Pacífico. El Centro de Alerta del Pacífico ha informado de que "no se prevé un tsunami destructivo generalizado" en la región. Miyagui, cuya capital es Sendai (a 333 kilómetros al este del epicentro), se encuentra en la principal isla del país, Honshu.
Según el observatorio sísmico de Estados Unidos (USGS, el seísmo se produjo a las 17:18 horas locales (9:18 en España) a unos 33 kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 333 kilómetros al este de Sendai, a 337 al este-noreste de Iwaki y a 366 kilómetros al este de Fukushima, además de 490 kilómetros al este-noreste de Tokio, todas ellas en Honshu.
La misma zona se vio afectada por el terremoto de magnitud nueve y del posterior tsunami del 11 de marzo de 2011, que causó alrededor de 16.000 muertos, casi 4.000 desaparecidos y casi 6.000 heridos en 18 prefecturas del país.
Un terremoto de más de 7 grados en la escala abierta de Richter sacudió hoy el noreste de Japón, con hipocentro en el mar frente a las costas de la provincia de Miyagi, y desató una alerta de tsunami, informó hoy la televisión pública NHK.
La agencia de noticias Reuters ha asegurado que "no existe riesgo de gran tsunami", que repita el desastre que azotó Japón hace dos años.
El Centro de Alerta del Pacífico ha informado de que "no se prevé un tsunami destructivo generalizado". El seísmo se produjo a las 18:18 horas locales (9:18 en España) a unos 33 kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 333 kilómetros al este de Sendai, a 337 al este-noreste de Iwaki y a 366 kilómetros al este de Fukushima, además de 490 kilómetros al este-noreste de Tokio, todas ellas situadas en la principal isla de Japón, Honshu, en Japón, informa Europa Press.
El Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis del Pacífico ha informado de que, "en función de todos los datos disponibles, no se prevé un tsunami destructivo generalizado y hay amenaza de tsunami en Hawai", sede del observatorio.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...#ixzz2EMNnGlmY

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Qué está pasando en Jaén?

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...otos-jaen.html

*Interior recomienda seguir los protocolos de seguridad tras los terremotos en Jaén*

*Registrado un nuevo seísmo este domingo de 3,3 grados de magnitud con epicentro en la localidad jiennense de Sabiote*

Madrid (Europa Press).- El Ministerio del Interior, a través de la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias y de acuerdo con los datos e informaciones que viene facilitando el Instituto Geológico Nacional (IGN), está realizando el seguimiento permanente de los movimientos sísmicos que se han producido en la provincia de Jaén a lo largo de la semana y, con especial intensidad, durante este fin de semana, según ha explicado el departamento que dirige Jorge Fernández.

Así, el Ministerio ha informado que permanece en estrecho contacto con los responsables de Protección Civil de la autonomía, intercambiando la información necesaria. Este sábado, 15 de diciembre, se produjeron un total de 11 movimientos sísmicos, de los que dos han sido sentidos levemente por la población. El primer movimiento se registró a las 17.00 horas, con epicentro al sureste de la localidad de Sabiote (Jaén), magnitud de 3,3 y una profundidad de 2 kilómetros.

Según Interior, ha sido sentido con intensidad III en Sabiote, Torreperogil y Úbeda y, más débilmente, en las localidades de Navas de San Juan y Linares. El segundo, de magnitud 3,5 y profundidad de 3 kilómetros, tuvo lugar a las 19.59 horas, con epicentro al suroeste de la localidad jienense de Torreperogil. *Ha sido sentido con intensidad V en Torreperogil, IV en Úbeda y III en Sabiote.*
Los otros 9 movimientos sísmicos, producidos el pasado sábado, no han sido sentidos por la población, ya que han tenido magnitudes entre 1,5 y 2,4 y profundidades entre 0 y 4 kilómetros. Del mismo modo, en la madrugada de este domingo , a las 05.09 horas, ha tenido lugar un nuevo movimiento, de magnitud 3,3 y profundidad superficial, con epicentro en el suroeste de Sabiote. Ha sido sentido con intensidad III en Úbeda y, más levemente, en Torreperogil.

Además, a lo largo de la noche, se han producido otros 9 movimientos sísmicos, de baja intensidad, que no han sido sentidos por la población. En principio, no hay noticias de que ninguno de estos movimientos sísmicos haya provocado daños personales ni materiales, según ha apuntado el Ministerio del Interior. Ante esta situación, Interior recomienda adoptar una serie de medidas preventivas, tales como revisar, controlar y reforzar el estado de aquellas partes de las edificaciones que primero se pueden desprender, como chimeneas, aleros o balcones, al igual que aquellas instalaciones que pueden romperse: tendido eléctrico, conducciones de agua, gas y saneamientos.

Además, recomienda extremar las precauciones en cuanto a la colocación y sujeción de algunos objetos que pueden caerse, en especial los pesados y los que pueden romperse --como lámparas, espejos, botellas-- y tener un especial cuidado con la ubicación de los productos tóxicos o inflamables, a fin de evitar que se produzcan fugas o derrames. Interior recomienda que si se produce un terremoto de una cierta intensidad, se intente concentrar la atención en evitar riesgos y buscar refugio debajo de los dinteles de las puertas o de algún mueble sólido, como mesas o escritorios, o bien, junto a un pilar o pared maestra. También hay que mantenerse alejado de ventanas o cristaleras, no utilizar el ascensor, usar linternas para el alumbrado (evitando la velas), e ir hacia un área abierta, alejándose de los edificios dañados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dirán que no es preocupante... pero más de 100 terremotos en una semana, algunos de ellos con intensidades hasta V, muy normales no son...

http://www.teinteresa.es/espana/Inst...829718000.html

*El Instituto Geológico dice que los terremotos de Jaén son muy "pequeñitos" y nada preocupantes*

*Los temblores apenas superan los 1,5 grados y el IGN asegura que el seguimiento tiene una finalidad puramente científica.*

La provincia de Jaen ha temblado hasta *143 veces en los útlimos días y se ha desatado la alerta*. Tanto que el Ministerio de Interior ha anunciado que realizará un seguimientos de los movimientos. No obstante desde el Instituto Geológico Nacional aseguran que no es nada preocupante y que el seguimiento es sobre todo científico. "Con la estructura de la Red Sísmica Nacional se localiza perfectamente cualquier temblor superior a 1,5 grados, pero con la estación se logra mucha más precisión para definir el área epicentral así como la profundidad, que suele ser el parámetro más difícil de determinar", explican.

Los expertos del IGN aseguran que "la finalidad es puramente científica" para identificar donde se encuentra la estructura que causa los terremotos, así como la profundidad a la que se producen. Todos ellos han sido "muy pequeñitos" y no han superado los 1,5 grados en la escala de Ricther, de ahí que haya trasladado un "mensaje de tranquilidad" porque la "situación no es preocupante".

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La presión de sedimentos en la corteza, posible origen de los seísmos de Jaén*

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/presi%C...134432310.html

Madrid, 16 dic (EFE).- La presión de los sedimentos sobre la corteza terrestre produce pequeñas fracturas que pueden ser el origen de los 143 movimientos sísmicos registrados en la provincia de Jaén desde el pasado día 7, ha explicado hoy el director de la Red Sísmica del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), Emilio Carreño. Pese a que Andalucía es una región de "máxima peligrosidad sísmica" en la Península, Jaén no lo es especialmente y en los lugares donde se concentran los seísmos -entre los municipios de Sabiote y Torreperogil- "hay poca sismicidad registrada y no es corriente".

En todo el año 2011, el IGN tiene contabilizadas dos series de movimientos sísmicos en la provincia jienense, una en torno a Baeza -entre mayo y diciembre- y cerca al embalse de Arquillo -entre abril y junio-.

Según el responsable de la Red Sísmica nacional, en España ocurren "de vez en cuando" este tipo de fenómenos, que no son anómalos, pero lo que distingue los últimos movimientos es que han sido sentidos por la población y no solo por la instrumentación del IGN.

En la provincia de Jaén, ha añadido Carreño, no existen grandes estructuras geológicas o fallas que expliquen los pequeños seísmos de estos días, por lo que pueden ser "los propios sedimentos de la zona del Guadalquivir que estén presionando sobre la corteza y estén ocasionando pequeñas fracturas".

En distintos puntos de la Península Ibérica se producen a lo largo del año "series grandes de seísmos, incluso más de 200, porque la red sísmica es muy completa y la instrumentación es cada vez más precisa y en lugares donde antes nunca se registraba nada ahora sí; son terremotos pequeñísimos".
Según Emilio Carreño, esta serie de Jaén es "muy interesante" desde el punto de vista científico, mientras que desde el punto de vista social hay que continuar con la vigilancia.
Hace unos días, el Instituto Geográfico Nacional desplazó a Torreperogil una unidad móvil con una estación sísmica completa -que transmite los datos en tiempo real a la sede del IGN en Madrid- y la estación sísmica de la Universidad de Jaén también transfiere sus datos al IGN.

El Ministerio del Interior ha informado hoy de que está realizando un seguimiento permanente de los movimientos sísmicos en Jaén, a través de su Dirección General de Protección Civil.

En principio, según la nota de Interior, no ha habido daños personales ni materiales.

----------


## perdiguera

> *La presión de sedimentos en la corteza, posible origen de los seísmos de Jaén*
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/presi%C...134432310.html
> 
> .....
> En la provincia de Jaén, ha añadido Carreño, no existen grandes estructuras geológicas o fallas que expliquen los pequeños seísmos de estos días, por lo que pueden ser "los propios sedimentos de la zona del Guadalquivir que estén presionando sobre la corteza y estén ocasionando pequeñas fracturas"....


A ver si va a ser la máquina de ultrasonidos que está limpiando el Cordobilla. Ya sé que está lejos, pero nunca se sabe. jejeje.
Bromas aparte no creo que sean preocupantes.

----------


## Luján

Como se dice en la nota, seísmos pequeños los hay a patadas. Que de todos ellos se sientan por la población menos de un 1%, es normal.

Lo que pasa es que Lorca aún está muy reciente, y hay miedo en la sociedad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como se dice en la nota, seísmos pequeños los hay a patadas. Que de todos ellos se sientan por la población menos de un 1%, es normal.


Ciertamente, pequeños movimientos sísmicos los hay a patadas, pero un enjambre como el que está sucediendo estos días, de los cuales 35 han sido sentidos según los datos del IGN con máximas de IV-V, tampoco es normal... la cuestión está en saber qué se cuece ahí abajo, si es eso de los sedimentos, algún deslizamiento, alguna fractura que se haya podido producir y se esté liberando por ahí energía, el tiempo y las investigaciones nos lo dirán.

Por otra parte, ha habido un talego de 4.7 según el IGN a 79 km al NE Santa Cruz de Tenerife esta mañana.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Además si os fijáis en las tablas, son profundidades de entre 2 y 5 KM, y esos pequeños terremotos se tienen que sentir, porque ocurren muy cerca de la superficie.

Por otro lado el de Canarias ha sido ha sido a 46Km de profundidad, así que no se habrá enterado ni su padre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

12 terremotos, 5 de ellos sentidos en las últimas 18 Horas.

----------


## sergi1907

"Es un volcán activo, hoy ha amanecido un poco más ansioso", explica el alcalde de una de las localidaded afectadas.


El volcán Copahue Afp

Buenos Aires (Efe).- El Comité Operativo de Emergencia de la provincia argentina de Neuquén (suroeste) declaró la alerta amarilla ante la erupción del volcán Copahue, en la frontera entre Argentina y Chile.
"Es un volcán activo, hoy ha amanecido un poco más ansioso, no hay erupción de lava ni rocas, pero sí una mayor cantidad de vapor, humo y cenizas, por eso dispusimos la alerta amarilla", dijo Óscar Mancegosa, alcalde de Caviahue.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2Fsfjfh9i

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece que debajo de nuestros pies la tierra tiene ganas de marcha.

Hay 4 zonas activas con movimientos sísmicos ahora mismo: Jaén, Pirineo Francés, Lugo y también El Hierro vuelve.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Parece que debajo de nuestros pies la tierra tiene ganas de marcha.
> 
> Hay 4 zonas activas con movimientos sísmicos ahora mismo: Jaén, Pirineo Francés, Lugo y también El Hierro vuelve.


Eso de la fiesta que se han montado.

----------


## ben-amar

> Eso de la fiesta que se han montado.


¡¡ni mas ni menos!!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Seísmo de 7,7ºc en la escala de Ritcher sacude Alaska y hay alerta de Tsunami :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anoche tanto ben-amar como juanlo seguramente hayan tenido un pequeño sobresalto a eso de las 00:27... un zambombazo de 3.8 en Frailes (Jaén). No sé si aberroncho también llegaría a sentirlo o no, desde luego en la página del IGN su pueblo no aparece registrado.

----------

perdiguera (24-ene-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Justo cuando iba a acostarme, salió la noticia en Twitter.
Que petardazo tuvo que pegar...
Aunque en primer momento se decía que había sido de 5,2º. Por lo que la alarma se había dado.

----------


## aberroncho

> Anoche tanto ben-amar como juanlo seguramente hayan tenido un pequeño sobresalto a eso de las 00:27... un zambombazo de 3.8 en Frailes (Jaén). No sé si aberroncho también llegaría a sentirlo o no, desde luego en la página del IGN su pueblo no aparece registrado.


A esa hora aún no me había acostado y yo no sentí nada raro......y mi pueblo es tan pequeñito que no sale ni en los mapas, pero está entre Lucena y Puente Genil. Aquí esta mañana nadie hablaba de nada de esto, por lo que imagino que, o fue muy leve o no se ha llegado a sentir.

----------


## sergi1907

La ola, provocada por un terremoto de 8 grados en la escala Ritcher, ha destruido medio centenar de casas en varias aldeas.



Al menos cinco personas, cuatro ancianos y un niño, han muerto a causa del tsunami originado por un terremoto de 8 grados en la escala de Richter, que ha destruido medio centenar de casas en varias aldeas en las Islas Salomón, en el Pacífico Sur. 

El fuerte terremoto golpeó a las 12.12 hora local (01.12 GMT) y a 5 kilómetros de profundidad bajo el mar en la provincia de Santa Cruz, en el sureste de las Salomón, según el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos.

Tras el seísmo el Centro de Alerta de Tsunami del Pacífico emitió una alerta de tsunami para la región pero horas después la canceló. 

El comisionado de la Policía de las Islas Salomón, John Lansley, confirmó a la cadena australiana ABC que "tres aldeas, posiblemente cuatro" fueron destruidas por el tsunami de 90 centímetros de altura que golpeó la ciudad de Lata, en Temotu (llamada anteriormente Santa Cruz). 

El alto mando policial agregó que parte de la pista de aterrizaje de Lata fue dañada, lo que afectará al eventual envío de ayuda humanitaria. 

Varias islas del Pacífico Sur reaccionaron con miedo como fue el caso de Kiribati, donde los habitantes de esta pequeña nación que se "hunde" por el aumento del nivel del mar a consecuencia del cambio climático evacuaron hacia el estadio, situado en la parte alta de la isla, según TVNZ. 

En Suva, la capital de Fiyi, se registraron embotellamientos de tránsito debido a que los lugareños comenzaron a dirigirse a las partes altas de esta ciudad. 

Si bien la alerta de tsunami ha sido cancelada, se ha registrado un tsunami inofensivo de 11 centímetros en Vanuatu y se dirige a Papúa Nueva Guinea, así como otro de 50 centímetros en Nueva Caledonia, mientras Japón se calcula que parte de su costa recibirá este miércoles el golpe de otro tsunami de 20 centímetros. 

El terremoto de 8 grados ocurrió a 347 kilómetros de la localidad de Kira Kira, en las Islas Salomón, y fue seguido de varias réplicas de hasta 6,6 grados. 

Esta región ha sufrido desde el martes al menos una decena de seísmos, con magnitudes de entre 4,9 y 6,3 grados. 

En 2007, un terremoto de 8,1 grados causó 52 muertos en las Islas Salomón, formadas por un millar de islas y una población de unas 523.000 personas. 

Este archipiélago se asienta sobre el llamado 'Anillo de Fuego del Pacífico', un área de gran actividad sísmica y volcánica sacudida por unos 7.000 temblores al año, la mayoría moderados.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/inter...21282_306.html

----------


## perdiguera

Debían de venir con mucha fuerza y velocidad los 90 cm de agua para producir esos daños y muertes.
Hay que ver la cantidad de energía que se desarrolla en estos sucesos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Debían de venir con mucha fuerza y velocidad los 90 cm de agua para producir esos daños y muertes.
> Hay que ver la cantidad de energía que se desarrolla en estos sucesos.


Entre eso y que por esa zona las viviendas no es que sean de hormigón armado precisamente...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Están subiendo de intensidad los terremotos de la provincia de Jaén.

Ayer hubo una buena ristra de ellos, algunos de intensidad considerable, llegando a grado V.

----------


## REEGE

*Aquí hablan que pueden ser causados por extracciones ilegales de gas...*
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20130206...s/606802.shtml

----------


## Varanya

Parece que algo vuelve a moverse bajo el Hierro:

Localización de movimientos de los últimos 3 días:



Intensidad de los eventos de los últimos 10 días:



Forma de onda de ayer:



Noticia de ayer:

*El Hierro sufre el mayor terremoto tras la reactivación sísmica*

_De 4,1 grados en la Escala de Richter.

La isla ha registrado en lo que va de día hasta 138 temblores, 38 de ellos han superado los 3 grados de magnitud._




> La red de vigilancia volcánica del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) ha registrado en la tarde de este lunes en El Hierro (Tenerife) un seísmo de 4,1 grados en la escala de Richter y una magnitud de III en la escala EMS, el mayor desde que se produjera la intensificación sísmica en la isla. El temblor, que ha sido sentido por la población pero no ha producido ningún incidente, tuvo lugar a las 14.41 horas al oeste del municipio de La Frontera y fue localizado en el mar, a unos 16 kilómetros de profundidad.
> 
> A partir de este movimiento, y en apenas una hora, se llegaron a encadenar otros diez sismos que superaron los 3 grados de magnitud, produciéndose el mayor de ellos, de 3.7, a las 15.07 horas.
> 
> La isla de El Hierro ha registrado en lo que va de día hasta 138 temblores, 38 de los cuales han superado los 3 grados de magnitud. Junto al de la tarde de esta tarde, el episodio más significativo se produjo a partir de las 01.09 horas, cuando se encadenaron hasta 18 sismos que oscilaron entre 3 y 3.9 grados en la escala de Richter, culminando a las 05.57 con otro temblor que alcanzó los 4 grados y que fue sentido por la población.

----------


## sergi1907

El 112 ha recibido una treintena de llamadas informando del seísmo. No se tiene constancia de daños personales o materiales.

Lorca. (EFE).- Un terremoto de 4,3 grados de magnitud en la escala de Richter se ha registrado a las 04:27 horas de esta madrugada en el noroeste de Lorca, ha sido sentido por la población de varios municipios y ha generado alarma entre los ciudadanos, aunque no se tiene constancia de que se hayan producido daños personales o materiales.
El seísmo ha tenido su epicentro a 11 kilómetros de profundidad cerca de la pedanía lorquina de La Paca, donde ha alcanzado intensidad III, según datos del Instituto Geológico Nacional. El seísmo también ha sido sentido en toda la zona norte de Lorca, el casco urbano y en los municipios de Aledo, de Totana, de Cehegín y de Archena, así como en algunas localidades almerienses.
El temblor fue precedido de otro en similares coordenadas que se produjo anoche a las 23,30 horas con 2,7 grados de magnitud y a una profundidad de ocho kilómetros y que ha tenido una réplica de 1,6 grados de magnitud en la escala de Richter a las 5,33 horas con epicentro en el noroeste de Aledo.
El teléfono único de emergencias 112 ha recibido hasta una treintena de llamadas informando del terremoto principal y el Ayuntamiento de Lorca ha colgado en su página web "lorca.es" un decálogo con medidas de autoprotección ante situación de seísmo. En la memoria de todos no solo están los terremotos que devastaron el casco urbano de Lorca el 11 de mayo de 2011, causando nueve muertos, 324 heridos y daños materiales por más de 1.200 millones de euros, sino también los que afectaron a 900 viviendas de las pedanías de La Paca y de Zarcilla de Ramos el 29 de enero de 2005.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2PUXHEXNS

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Finalmente lo han rebajado a 3,7º.

----------


## sergi1907

No se descarta que puedan seguir réplicas menores a este movimiento en las próximas horas. Por el momento no ha habido daños.

Un movimiento sísmico se ha registrado en la Comunidad de Madrid a las 7.34 de esta mañana, con epicentro en el sureste de Alcorcón, y ampliamente sentido también en las poblaciones de Móstoles y Fuenlabrada, informaron fuentes del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN).

El terremoto, de 3,5 grados de magnitud en la escala de Richter, ha sido percibido incluso en la capital madrileña, según el servicio de información sísmica del IGN, donde se han recibido llamadas de numerosos ciudadanos que habían notado el temblor, sin que se tenga noticia de daños.

Aunque inicialmente el sistema de información sísmica ubicó el epicentro en Villaviciosa de Odón, los datos definitivos lo han situado en el sureste de Alcorcón.

No se descarta que puedan seguir réplicas menores a este movimiento en las próximas horas.

Fuentes del 112 indicaron que pasadas las siete y media de esta mañana se han recibido en este servicio siete llamadas de personas que lo han sentido en los barrios madrileños de Carabanchel y Aluche, así como en las localidades de Leganés, Getafe y Alcorcón.

El pasado octubre -los días 4 y 15- varios terremotos de entre 1,8 y 3 grados de magnitud en la escala de Ritcher sacudieron el sureste de la comunidad de Madrid, con epicentro en el sur de Alcorcón y percibidos en las mismas poblaciones que hoy, sin causar heridos ni daños materiales.

La mayoría de estos movimientos han sido de baja magnitud, ya que no hay fallas importantes en la zona.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...55655_305.html

----------


## ben-amar

Sentido en Sevilla y Huelva un terremoto de magnitud 5,5 con epicentro a 90 kilómetros de Larache
Europa Press / 16 dic 2013

Un terremoto de magnitud 5,5 en la escala Richter con epicentro al noroeste de Larache (Marruecos) ha sido sentido levemente esta mañana en las provincias de Sevilla y Huelva sin causar daños personales ni materiales, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del servicio de Emergencias 112.

En este sentido, las mismas fuentes consultadas han precisado que fue a las 8.06 horas de este lunes cuando una vecina de la capital hispalense llamó alertando de que había sentido un terremoto, mientras que seguidamente llamó un vecino de la localidad onubense de Punta Umbría avisando de lo mismo.

De este modo, el 112 dio traslado de estas llamadas al Instituto Geográfico Nacional, que también había recibido llamadas de particulares y que confirmó que se había producido un terremoto con epicentro a 90 kilómetros al noroeste de Larache (Marruecos) y una profundidad de 69 kilómetros.


Fuente: Andaluces.es


Lunes 16/12/2013 | Actualizado 21:37 h

----------


## F. Lázaro

He visto lo del terremoto de 5.1 en El Hierro y demás réplicas y bueno, no es algo que nos pille tampoco por sorpresa, ya sabemos que la isla de El Hierro lleva un par de años digamos "calentita" en lo que vulcanismo se refiere...

Lo que no me esperaba, es que acabo de ver la señal sísmica de Tenerife y aparece un tremor volcánico tremendo desde el día 24:



Semejante señal sísmica aparecía en El Hierro en pleno proceso eruptivo del volcán de La Restinga... desde luego algo se cuece bajo la isla de Tenerife, el qué no lo sé, no soy entendido en la materia y tampoco quiero hacer elucubraciones sin fundamentos.

Tengo entendido de que el tremor volcánico se produce por el movimiento del magma y la presión que éste ejerce sobre la roca.

De ser así, ¿podría estar llenándose alguna cámara magmática bajo la isla de Tenerife? ¿En este escenario, habría alguna posibilidad de una hipotética erupción?

----------


## Luján

Ahora estoy bastante desconectado de la geología, y eso que estoy justo encima de ese tremor. Durante la erupción de El Hierro, el tremor se dejaba sentir también en los sismómetros de Tenerife, pero más en los de La Gomera y La Palma. Habría que comprobar si el tremor de esta estación se refleja en las otras estaciones (Gomera, Gran Canaria, por ejemplo). Es más, si ni siquiera se refleja en las otras estaciones de la isla, no hay nada de que preocuparse.

El tremor suele asociarse más bien al proceso eruptivo en sí, cuando el magma ya tiene conducto liberado hacia el exterior. Antes, mientras se mueve bajo tierra, realmente el movimiento es demasiado lento como para producir tremor. Dicho movimiento tan solo se siente cuando hay algún terremoto debido a que la presión del magma fractura por algún lado la roca que lo contiene.

----------

ben-amar (29-dic-2013),perdiguera (29-dic-2013)

----------


## ben-amar

Entonces, no me preocupo ¿no?

----------


## Luján

No. No es mucho para preocuparse. Además, yo ya no estoy allí  :Wink: .

Cuando Federico nos indique cómo sigue la evolución sabremos más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues la cosa sigue igual, la señal sísmica de Tenerife igual que días atrás.

Gran Canaria registra una señal más grande que el resto de las islas, pero desconozco si puede ser natural o puede ser el eco de la de Tenerife.

Además, imagino que en caso de una hipotética erupción iría precedida de un aumento de la sismicidad, y de momento Tenerife no registra ningún movimiento sísmico.

----------


## Luján

Si es más grande, no puede ser eco. En todo caso sería al revés: Tenerife el eco de Gran Canaria. Y ahí sí que dudo que vaya a haber ninguna erupción.

----------


## ben-amar

¡con que no me preocupe, ehhhh!



Cadena SER Canarias

    Radio Club Tenerife
SER Las Palmas

El Hierro se ha elevado más de 8 centímetros en la última semana
El Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias asegura que este dato confirma un nuevo proceso de reactivación magmática en la Isla

BEGOÑA ÁVILA / EUROPA PRESS   30-12-2013 - 14:28 CET

Científicos del Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (Involcan) han detectado nuevos desplazamientos horizontales y verticales anómalos en El Hierro relacionados con el proceso de reactivación magmática que esta ocurriendo bajo la isla y que están ligados al reciente repunte sísmico que se inició el pasado 22 de diciembre. Según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), el proceso, que comenzó en julio de 2011, se encuentra en una etapa de "estabilización" tras el sismo de 5,1 grados en la escala de Richter registrado el viernes.



Estos datos de deformación del terreno, no perceptibles para las personas, junto con la información proporcionada por la actividad sísmica y los gases, confirman que el proceso de reactivación magmática en El Hierro aún continúa después de casi 22 meses de darse por finalizada la erupción submarina ocurrida al sur de La Restinga.

Así, desde el 22 al 29 de diciembre se ha registrado un desplazamiento en la vertical de 8,3 centímetros, así como un desplazamiento en la horizontal de 3,6 centímetros hacia el noroeste en la estación gps PINA, que se localiza en el Ayuntamiento de El Pinar. Durante ese mismo periodo, en la estación gps REST, localizada en La Restinga (sur de la Isla), se ha registrado un desplazamiento en la vertical de 7,9 centímetros, así como un desplazamiento en la horizontal de 3,5 centímetros hacia el suroeste.

Fenómeno estabilizado, según el IGN

Desde el Instituto Geográfico Nacional, la directora del Observatorio Geofísico Central, Carmen López, ha asegurado en la SER que en los casi tres años que ha durado el proceso ha habido otros sismos importantes, y "podría volver a ocurrir". López argumenta que "es un proceso energético, muy amplio y alterna fases intensas y más calmadas". De hecho, expone que "en la actualidad el fenómeno presenta síntomas de estabilización"

----------


## Luján

Eso no te creas que es mucho. Es que la isla tiene la tripita dura. tiene gases la pobre.  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si es más grande, no puede ser eco. En todo caso sería al revés: Tenerife el eco de Gran Canaria. Y ahí sí que dudo que vaya a haber ninguna erupción.


A ver, para no liarnos pongo la señal sísmica de todas las islas ordenados de mayor a menor amplitud de señal.

Tenerife-Gran Canaria-La Gomera. Se puede ver que Gran Canaria es la isla que presenta más amplitud después de la de Tenerife. ¿Posible eco?


Lanzarote y Fuerteventura presentan amplitudes similares comparables a La Gomera


Por último, las que presentan menor amplitud son La Palma y curiosamente, El Hierro  :Confused:

----------

Los terrines (30-dic-2013)

----------


## ben-amar

Y eso ¿como puede ser? Que alguien me lo explique. Plis

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver en el facebook del INVOLCA que se detectaron emisiones anómalas de 222Rn, H2 y CO2 en El Hierro antes del terremoto de 5.1. Se ha dicho por parte del INVOLCA que podrían estar estrechamente relacionadas con cambios de esfuerzos asociados a procesos de intrusión magmática como se ha podido observar con anterioridad durante este proceso de reactivación magmática del sistema volcánico insular de El Hierro.




> Tenerife - 27/12/2013. Científicos del Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) han comunicado a la dirección del Plan Especial de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias (PEVOLCA) así como al Cabildo Insular de El Hierro que *la red geoquímica instrumental permanente del INVOLCAN en la Isla del Meridiano ha detectado emisiones relativamente anómalas de radón (222Rn) antes de la reciente actividad sísmica anómala que tiene lugar en El Hierro desde el pasado 22 de diciembre* así como del terremoto de magnitud 5.1 registrado al oeste de la Isla del Meridiano a las 17:46 horas que fue fuertemente sentido en la isla con intensidad V en la escala Mercalli. 
> 
> 
> 
> Estas emisiones relativamente anómalas de radón se han podido detectar en 2 de las 3 estaciones geoquímicas de radón (222Rn) que forman parte de la red geoquímica instrumental permanente que el INVOLCAN tiene desplegada en la Isla del Meridiano. Las emanaciones anómalas de gas radón (222Rn) se han registrado en las estaciones HIE02 y HIE05, ambas localizadas en el sector occidental de la isla. En el caso de la estación geoquímica HIE02, se observa la mejor señal precursora del terremoto de magnitud 5.1 con el registro de una tendencia ascendente de la actividad del gas radón (222Rn) desde el pasado mes de julio de 2013 llegando a alcanzar valores de la actividad de gas radón (222Rn) en la atmósfera del suelo de la HIE02 superiores a los 2.000 Bq/m3 (media móvil de 24 horas) a finales de septiembre de 2013; dos meses antes del terremoto de magnitud 5.1 ocurrido en El Hierro.
> 
> *Estas emisiones relativamente anómalas de gas radón (222Rn) registradas en El Hierro no responden a fluctuaciones de variables meteorológicas*; por lo tanto, deben encontrarse estrechamente relacionadas con cambios de esfuerzos en la corteza que afectan la Isla del Meridiano. Estos resultados reflejan que la red geoquímica instrumental permanente que el INVOLCAN tiene desplegada en El Hierro sigue contribuyendo a la detección se señales de alerta temprana relacionadas con erupciones volcánicas y terremotos, como se ha visto con la erupción submarina ocurrida al sur de La Restinga y como se observa ahora con el reciente terremoto de magnitud 5.1 ocurrido al oeste de El Hierro.





> Tenerife  30/12/2013. Científicos del Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) han comunicado a la dirección del Plan Especial de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias (PEVOLCA) así como al Cabildo Insular de El Hierro que *la tasa de emisión difusiva de hidrógeno (H2) a la atmósfera por el sistema volcánico insular de El Hierro aumentó de 12,5 a 25,6 kilogramos diarios desde mediados de mayo a finales de agosto de 2013. Este incremento se observa varios meses antes del sexto y reciente periodo sísmico-deformacional que está experimentando la Isla del Meridiano desde el pasado 22 de diciembre de 2013.*
> 
> Desde el quinto periodo sísmico-deformacional de El Hierro registrado en El Hierro a mediados de marzo hasta mediados de mayo de 2013, el INVOLCAN detectó un descenso en la tasa de emisión difusiva de hidrógeno (H2) a la atmósfera por el sistema volcánico insular de El Hierro de 19,0 a 12,5 kilogramos diarios. Posteriormente, se registra un cambio de tendencia observándose desde finales de mayo un incremento de la emisión difusiva de hidrógeno (H2) que alcanzó los 25,6 kilogramos diarios a finales de agosto de 2013. *Este incremento de la tasa de emisión difusiva de hidrógeno (H2) puede explicarse mediante un proceso de ascenso de gases de origen profundo asociados al sistema volcánico insular de El Hierro como consecuencia de la reactivación magmática en la que se encuentra inmerso el edificio volcánico insular.* Por lo tanto, se puede concluir que el seguimiento y medida de las emanaciones difusivas de hidrógeno (H2) a través de campañas científicas periódicas en sistemas volcánicos como El Hierro, dónde no existen manifestaciones volcano-geotermales obvias en superficie, es una herramienta geoquímica de interés y utilidad para los programas de vigilancia volcánica. 
> 
> A pesar del interés que han tenido las numerosas campañas científicas geoquímicas del INVOLCAN sobre la evolución temporal de la emisión de dióxido de carbono (CO2), helio (He) y hidrógeno (H2) por el sistema volcánico insular de El Hierro tanto para el fortalecimiento de la alerta temprana con fines de protección civil como para la comunidad científica, desde finales de agosto de 2013 estas campañas científicas del INVOLCAN no han podido continuar por la falta de apoyo de las administraciones públicas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿¿Radón-222??!!
No sabía yo que se podía encontrar ese gas así en la naturaleza...

----------


## F. Lázaro

El isótopo 222Rn es de hecho el más abundante de dicho elemento, presente en todos sitios, viviendas, en el agua, suelo, etc.

http://vidasana.org/noticias-vidasan...-el-hogar.html

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

El día 28 se cumplieron 45 años de uno de los terremotos más fuertes que ha habido por estas latitudes. El Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera ha publicado un pdf y aquí extraigo los datos más importantes.

Concretamente el 28 de Febrero de 1969, a las 3h 41m 41,5s hora portuguesa, 230 km al SW de Lisboa se produjo un movimiento sísmico de 7.3º en la escala de Richter, posteriormente corregido a 8º por la Red Sísmica Internacional. El terremoto llegó a alcanzar grado VIII en la escala de Mercalli al SO de Portugal



El terremoto generó un pequeño tsunami que se dejó notar en las costas portuguesas, españolas y marroquíes. 

La cifra de víctimas mortales son muy dispares según las diferentes fuentes, según el documento del IPMA, 13 en Portugal y 2 en Marruecos. En otras fuentes se llega a citar que el total de muertos en España fue de 19, mientras que en otras fuentes citan 7 y la hemeroteca del ABC documenta 4 fallecimientos aquél día, 3 en Sevilla y 1 en Badajoz.

Más info, en portugués: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma...sismo-1969.pdf

----------


## Luján

Terremoto en Chile. 8.2. Al menos 5 muertos.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20140402...s/909360.shtml




> *RTVE.es/AGENCIAS*02.04.2014 - 10:17h*Al menos cinco personas han muerto* y otras tres han resultado gravemente heridas en Chile por un*terremoto de magnitud 8.2 en la escala de Richter*, que ha provocado además una alerta de tsunami en este país y en la costa de Perú.
> El temblor ha afectado a las *regiones chilenas de Arica y Parinacota*, al norte de Chile, según el Centro Sismológico Nacional y la Oficina Nacional de Emergencia (ONEMI).
> El seismo se sintió a las 20:47, hora local del martes (madrugada del miércoles en España) y su epicentro *se situó a 89 kilómetros al suroeste de Cuya y a 38.9km de profundidad*. Tras el movimiento principal se han registrado al menos 29 réplicas, según informa el portal de noticias de Emol.
> Las víctimas mortales se han producido en las ciudades de Alto Hospicio e Iquique. El alcalde de esta última ciudad, Jorge Soria, ha indicado que se trata de *cuatro hombres y una mujer*, dos de ellos por aplastamiento en Alto Hispicio y los otros tres en Iquique.
> El Servicio Hidrográfico y Oceanográfico de la Armada (SHOA) alertó del *peligro de tsunami para todo el litoral* de Chile, de unos 4.500 kilómetros de longitud. Alrededor de seis horas después, el SHOA levantó la alerta para el litoral comprendido entre Antofagasta y el límite sur del país, pero lo *mantiene para varias localidades del norte*.
> El riesgo de olas gigantes provocó que la ONEMI decretara la *evacuación preventiva en  Arica y Parinacota* y recomendara que la población buscara refugio en lugares seguros, alejados del mar.
> *Bachelet declara zona catastrófica*La presidenta de Chile, Michelle Bachelet, ha declarado *zona catastrófica las regiones de Arica, Perinacota y Tarapacá*. La presidenta ha firmado un *decreto de estado de excepción constitucional* que, entre otras medidas, supone que las fuerzas de seguridad y de orden quedan bajo control de mandos militares.
> Bachelet ha tardado solo cinco horas en tomar esta decisión, que supone recurrir a las Fuerzas Armadas, al contrario de lo ocurrido con el terremoto de 2010, cuando también ocupaba la presidencia. Entonces el decreto no llegó hasta dos días después de la catástrofe, cuando ya *se habían producido graves incidentes y saqueos*, lo que le granjeó las críticas de la oposición de derechas.
> "*El país ha podido enfrentar de buena manera estas primeras horas de la emergencia*", ha declarado Bachelet, quien ha hecho un llamamiento a las personas que viven en las regiones afectadas "a mantener la calma y seguir las instrucciones de la autoridad".
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Registrado un terremoto de magnitud 3,7 con epicentro en la localidad toledana de Urda* 

Un terremoto de magnitud 3,7 y que ha tenido su epicentro en Urda, en la provincia de Toledo, se ha registrado a las 15.32 horas de hoy. Según la información del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) consultada por Efe, el terremoto ha tenido su epicentro en la localidad de Urda, a 39 kilómetros de la capital regional, donde también se ha sentido el seísmo.

El IGN informa de que el terremoto se ha notado también en las localidades toledanas de Consuegra, Orgaz, Urda, Los Yébenes y Almonacid, además de Fuente el Fresco (Ciudad Real) y Bailén (Jaén). Pocos minutos después, a las 15.47, se ha registrado una réplica de magnitud 1,9, y que no ha provocado daños personales ni materiales, según el servicio de emergencias 112.

http://www.hoy.es/nacional/201504/01...161142-rc.html

----------

titobcn (01-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto, ya estamos con las teorías extrañas, hay que ver jajajaja

El terremoto de Ossa de Montiel, dan a entender que fue provocado por una bola de fuego.

Y el de hoy en Toledo, por el paso de un asteroide. Ay señor... 




> El pasado 23 de febrero, se sintió en toda la zona centro de la península otro terremoto, de magnitud 5,2 con epicentro en Ossa de Montiel (Albacete), que no causó daños materiales ni personales. Se ha producido la casualidad, además, de que *el mismo día que se produjo el terremoto en Ossa de Montiel, el Complejo Astronómico de La Hita (Toledo) desveló la captación de una bola de fuego "tan brillante como la luna llena" que sobrevoló la provincia tres días antes.*
> 
> Hoy, el mismo centro astronómico ha anunciado que *una roca procedente de un asteroide, que penetró en la atmósfera terrestre a casi 45.000 kilómetros por hora, provocó el pasado sábado una brillante y "espectacular" bola de fuego que sobrevoló la provincia de Toledo a unos 26 kilómetros de altura*.
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/nacional/201504/01...161142-rc.html

----------

GEOMAN (08-abr-2015),titobcn (01-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo acabo de ver. Fuerte terromoto de 8.3º frente a las costas de la Región de Coquimbo, Chile. Emitida alerta de tsunami en el Pacífico.

Por el momento el Servicio Geológico de EEUU da una intensidad máxima de grado VIII

----------

Jonasino (17-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Han pasado unas horas en la zona con peligro de tsunami

----------


## F. Lázaro

De momento la última info son 12 muertos como consecuencia más grave.

Al final el tsunami no ha provocado daños de importancia, sólo daños locales...


Fuente: Wikipedia


Fuente: http://elcomercio.pe/mundo/latinoame...oticia-1841590

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen artículo el que se ha publicado hoy en el Diario Hoy de Extremadura. Un serio toque de atención a la Norma de Construcción Sismorresistente en España.




> http://www.hoy.es/internacional/amer...110551-rc.html
> 
> *Chile, la efectividad de la cultura sísmica*
> 
> Antonio Aretxabala
> 
> 21 septiembre 2015 11:19 
> 
> Desde el terremoto principal del día 17 de septiembre, con una magnitud de 8,3 ya van más de ochenta réplicas mayores de 4, alguna sobrepasa la magnitud 7. Chile es un país muy familiarizado con las sacudidas de la Tierra, ostenta una larga historia de terremotos destructivos, incluyendo el del 27 de febrero 2010 de 8,8, el sexto más fuerte de nuestra historia. Esta zona de subducción (la placa oceánica se hunde bajo la continental) también recibió la mayor sacudida de la historia conocida por la humanidad: el terremoto de 1960 al sur de Chile que llegó a 9,5. Estos eventos corticales son el resultado de la deformación debida al empuje de hasta 7,4 centímetros al año en esa colisión cuyo efecto más espectacular es la formación de la cordillera andina.
> ...


De siempre he pensado que la norma sismorresistente vigente es una pantomima con esos valores, esas aceleraciones base son de risa para un periodo de retorno de 500 años. La zona del Cabo de San Vicente es uno de los puntos calientes del globo, creo que no hace falta mencionar el Terremoto de Lisboa de 1755, de la misma intensidad estimada que el que golpeó Japón en 2011. Y dentro de la Península, de sobra es conocido que Murcia y Granada son un polvorín.

Un castañazo gordo y reduce media Península a escombros.

----------

Jonasino (22-sep-2015),termopar (21-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Miles de habitantes de las localidades de L'Escala, Roses, Figueres y Empuriabrava han sentido el temblor.

Barcelona (Redacción / Agencias).- Un terremoto de 4,3 grados de magnitud cuyo epicentro ha sido localizado en la bahía de Roses, cerca del cabo de Norfeu, se ha registrado a unos cinco kilómetros de profundidad y ha durado unos diez segundos, según el Instituto Cartográfico de Catalunya. El temblor se ha percibido en varias localidades de la comarca de l'Alt Empordà, así como de municipios de la provincia y la ciudad de Barcelona. El seísmo ha tenido siete réplicas, de entre 1 y 1,5 grados, que se han notado especialmente en Sant Pere Pescador y en L'Escala, según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional del Ministerio de Fomento.
Según testimonios recogidos por La Vanguardia, algunos lectores afirman que cerca de las dos menos cuarto de la madrugada, en el distrito de l'Eixample, se pudo sentir el temblor, que hizo mover mobiliario en varios inmuebles. Lo mismo sucedía en la mayoría de poblaciones del litoral del Maresme, donde en zonas como Canet de Mar o barrios interiores de Mataró como Cerdanyola y en el Barcelonès en Castelldefels. Desde el Vallès Oriental, informan que se ha notado el temblor en ciudades como Granollers o La Garriga.
El seísmo, con latitud 42.1769, longitud 3.1635 y una profundidad de 6 kilómetros, ha ocurrido a las 01.37 horas y ha sido sentido especialmente por muchos habitantes de los pueblos de la comarca como Roses, Figueres, y Empuriabrava, aunque no se ha producido ningún incidente de gravedad. Un portavoz de la Policía Local de Empuriabrava ha declarado que el temblor, que ha durado unos diez segundos, se ha sentido bastante, pero no ha habido daños, aunque sí muchas llamadas de vecinos asustados en este municipio, de unos 13.000 habitantes. 
El Centre de Coordinació d'Emergències de Catalunya (CECAT) de Protección Civil de la Generalitat ha activado el contacto con las policías locales y otros servicios de emergencias. Finalmente se ha descartado que se hayan producido heridos o daños materiales. Pese a que no ha habido daños, muchos vecinos, al notar el intenso temblor "como si el metro pasara bajo nuestros pies" ha declarado una vecina d'Empuriabrava, han salido a la calle asustados.
El teléfono de Emergències 112 ha recibido más de 200 llamadas de vecinos que han notado el temblor. 75 procedían de Girona, 41 de Barcelona, 10 de Roses. 8 de l'Hospialet y Castelló d'Empúries, en menor medida en Llançà, Palafrugell, L'Escala, Sant Pere Pescador i Torroella de Montgrí.
La existencia de terremotos se considera dentro de la normalidad en esa zona, aunque el último de cuatro grados percibido en Girona fue en septiembre de 2004, con epicentro en Queralbs. La Dirección General de Protección Civil de la Generalitat ha activado como prevención la prealerta del Plan Especial de Emergencias Sísmicas en Catalunya.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3pzTP5Nrg

----------

embalses al 100% (30-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (30-oct-2015),perdiguera (07-nov-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Se han registrado más de una decena de réplicas en tierras chilenas a lo largo de la madrugada y la mañana.

Santiago de Chile. (Agencias).- La zona centro de Chile ha sufrido este sábado de madrugada un terremoto de magnitud 6,8 en la escala de Richter, según el Instituto Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS) y el Centro Sismológico Nacional de Chile. El epicentro se ha situado a 47 kilómetros de la localidad de Ovalle, a 61 de Monte Patria y a 107 de la ciudad de Coquimbo, ubicada en la región homónima.
Inmediatamente después del sismo, el Servicio Hidrográfico y Oceanográfico de la Armada (SHOA) estableció el estado de precaución por probabilidad de tsunami menor en las zonas costeras situadas entre Huasco y Pichidangui, así como en el archipiélago Juan Fernández y la isla San Félix. Sin embargo, diez minutos más tarde, informó cancelación de ese estado debido a la normalidad de la situación en el borde costero.
El fuerte temblor se sintió en seis regiones del país, lo que abarca un rango de más de 1.400 kilómetros. Dicho terremoto fue antecedido por otro de magnitud 6,0 en la escala de Richter, lo que alertó a la población y que también tuvo epicentro en la región de Coquimbo.
Tres horas después del sismo de 6,8 se dio una réplica de magnitud 5,9, con epicentro a 19 km al suroeste de Ovalle. Asimismo, más de una decena de réplicas se registraron en tierras chilenas a lo largo de la madrugada y la mañana. 
Chile es una nación propensa a los terremotos. En 2010, un devastador sismo de magnitud 8,8 golpeó al país, uno de los más fuertes jamás registrados. El terremoto y el posterior tsunami que provocó causaron más de 500 muertes, destruyó 220.000 casas y destrozó muelles y zonas costeras. Aun así, el sismo más fuerte registrado en Chile se dio en 1960, cuando un temblor de 9,5 se llevó la vida de unas 5.000 personas. 
El sismo de 6,8 sería a su vez una réplica
El sismo que esta madrugada sacudió tres regiones de Chile fue una réplica del fuerte terremoto de 8,4 que el pasado septiembre estremeció el norte y el centro del país suramericano y dejó 15 muertos, 6.056 damnificados y 971 casas destruidas, señaló hoy el director nacional de la Oficina Nacional de Emergencia (Onemi), Ricardo Toro, en declaraciones a la prensa
"Es parte de nuestra realidad. Nosotros venimos indicando que, producto del terremoto, van a venir réplicas durante prácticamente un año, con ciertas variabilidades como ocurrió el día de hoy (...) Vamos a estar monitoreando la zona", agregó Toro.
Así, el movimiento que se percibió a las 04:31 horas (07:31 GMT) y no causó daños ni desgracias personales, fue una de las más de 15 réplicas del terremoto del pasado 16 de septiembre.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...#ixzz3qpivemo8

----------

Jonasino (08-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ciertamente Chile es un pais muy castigado con el tema de los terremotos.

----------


## perdiguera

Un terremoto ha sacudido Andalucía, más información en: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...14_027375.html

----------

embalses al 100% (01-feb-2016)

----------


## REEGE



----------

embalses al 100% (01-feb-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ayer por la tarde se registró otro temblor de 4,5º en el norte de Alborán, frente al municipio de Adra, que se dejó sentir por toda la mitad oriental de Andalucía.
La falla Norte de Marruecos-Murcia está...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pekín 6 FEB 2016 - 14:31 CET 
> 
> *Al menos 13 muertos en un terremoto en el sur de Taiwán*
> 
> El seísmo, de magnitud 6,4, ha causado derrumbes de edificios en la ciudad de Tainan
> 
> http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...33_764464.html


Taiwan, un país que está más acostumbrado a fuertes terremotos y con normas de construcción más estrictas, y aún así no se ha librado.

Ésto nos da una idea de la suerte que tuvo Melilla hace unos días. Gracias que fue en el mar y relativamente alejado de la ciudad.

----------

Asterion (09-feb-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

He estado durante unos días recopilando toda la información posible sobre terremotos de los que se tengan datos medianamente fiables que hayan sacudido la Península Ibérica, de las bases de datos tanto del Instituto Geográfico Nacional, del Instituto Portugués del Mar y de la Atmósfera, y del Servicio Geológico de los Estados Unidos. Hay muchos más terremotos históricos en la base de datos del IGN, pero sólo están clasificados por su intensidad en la escala de Mercalli debido a los daños que produjeron en la fecha en la que ocurrieron. Es evidente que las construcciones de siglos atrás ni por asomo se asemejan a las de hoy, por tanto hacer una estimación de la energía liberada medida en la escala de Ritcher es complicado.

Aquí podemos ver todos los terremotos entre 5.0º y 5.9º. Casi toda la Península ha registrado terremotos de esta magnitud desde que hay registros.



Aquí podemos ver todos los terremotos entre 6.0º y 6.9º, una magnitud ya importante.

Como se puede ver, el terremoto del mar de Alborán hace unos días no es ninguna rareza...



Aquí podemos ver todos los terremotos entre 7.0º y 7.9º, la gran mayoría asociados a la falla de Azores-Gibraltar.



Y por último, los terremotos de alta intensidad, superior a los 8º. También todos ellos menos uno ocurridos en la falla de Azores-Gibraltar.



De entre estos últimos, destaca sobre todo el terremoto de 1755 y posterior tsunami que arrasó el Golfo de Cádiz, de parecida semejanza al ocurrido en Japón hace casi 5 años. También destacar que dos de ellos se produjeron el siglo pasado, en 1941 el de 8.2º y en 1969 de 8.0º, que produjo daños graves en el sur de Portugal y en la provincia de Huelva. El ocurrido en 1531 en Vila Franca de Xira (Portugal) junto a Lisboa también de pegar bien fuerte contra todo Portugal y la parte occidental de España. Lo que demuestra que la Península Ibérica a lo largo de la historia no ha sido ajena a estos fenómenos.

Además de fuertes terremotos, las costas españolas también se han visto azotadas por tsunamis. En el registro histórico español (desde el año 218 AC hasta el año 2003) se contabilizan 23 tsunamis, si bien la mayoría son relatos documentales realizados por las poblaciones de las áreas costeras sin datos instrumentales. Solo desde el acaecido en 1954, los mareógrafos registran estas elevaciones bruscas del nivel del mar, cuantificando más correctamente el evento.

Todos los tsunamis menos tres han sido provocados por terremotos submarinos. El resto se debieron a otros motivos como deslizamientos marinos a consecuencia de terremotoss y también, a erupciones volcánicas submarinas, especialmente en Canarias. Las costas atlánticas del sur de España (Huelva y Cádiz) y las mediterráneas (incluidas Baleares) son las más expuestas a sufrir los efectos devastadores de los tsunamis.

Del análisis del registro histórico se concluye que la mayor amenaza de tsunamis en España está asociada a la fractura tsuamigénica de la falla Azores-Gibraltar, que se prolonga por el norte africano. Este gran accidente puede ocasionar mega-terremotos (magnitud >8.0) que provoquen tsunamis altamente peligrosos, como el acaecido en 1755. Dentro de esa zona, destaca la zona de subducción del Banco de Gorringe, próxima al Golfo de Cádiz:



Mencionar que los tsunamis se catalogan según sus efectos mediante la escala de Ambraseys, que establece 6 grados de intensidad según los daños. Para hacernos una idea, el grado máximo (VI) sólo se alcanza en tsunamis como el ocurrido en Indonesia en 2004 o Japón en 2011.

Entre los tsunamis datados más importantes sobre la Península y Canarias podemos encontrar los siguientes:

- 60 a.C.: Se cita un probable tsunami contra las costas portuguesas y españolas como consecuencia de un gran terremoto submarino. No hay referencias sobre su ubicación y probable intensidad, pero se cree que pudo ser un gran terremoto asociado a la falla de Azores – Gibraltar, la misma sobre la que se produjo el gran terremoto de 1755.

- 1504: Probable tsunami contra las costas portuguesas por terremoto submarino. Mendonça (1758) cita que dicho tsunami provocó la inundación de la parte baja de Lisboa y la ola remontó aguas arriba el estuario del Tajo inundando varias poblaciones.

- 1531: Tsunami generado a consecuencia de un fuerte terremoto de 8º en Vila Franca de Xira (Portugal), que hizo que la desembocadura del Tajo descubriera su lecho en las cercanías de Lisboa y se perdieran muchos barcos en la mar. Se estima que alcanzó grado IV.

- 1706: Retirada del mar y reflujos marinos en Garachico (Tenerife) provocados por la erupción volcánica del volcán de Garachico.

- 1722: Tsunami de grado III como consecuencia de un terremoto submarino. Afectó en mayor medida a la costa sur de Portugal, en especial a las localidades de Lagos, Portimão, Albufeira, Faro, Olhão, Fuzeta y Tavira.

- 1755: El mayor tsunami que ha afectado a la Península sobre el que se tenga conocimiento. Según el registro histórico, fue el asociado al terremoto de Lisboa. Un sismo de aproximadamente 9 grados de magnitud se produjo al SO del Cabo de San Vicente. Como con secuencia del mismo, un tsunami barrió las costas de Huelva y Cádiz, con cinco olas de 13 a 18 metros, matando a 22.000 personas  que, ignorantes del fenómeno, bajaron a las playas a observar la enigmática retirada del mar. En la Bahía de Cádiz, aún permanecen los depósitos de tsanamitas arrastrados por el mar. Máximo grado en la escala de Ambraseys. Aquí podemos ver la simulación del tsunami:




- 1790: Tsunami de grado III en el mar de Alborán que provocó inundaciones en las costas españolas y del norte de África. Estuvo asociado a un terremoto terrestre.

- 1804: Retirada del mar en la provincia de Almería como consecuencia del terremoto terrestre de 6.4º en El Ejido. Alcanzó grado II.

- 1954: Pequeño tsunami de grado I registrado por los mareógrafos en el mar de Alborán como consecuencia de un deslizamiento marino provocado por un terremoto de 6.6º.

- 1969: Pequeño tsunami provocado por un terremoto de 7.3º según el IGN, 8.0º según el IPMA al SW del Cabo de San Vicente en la zona del Banco de Gorringe sobre la falla de Azores-Gibraltar, registrado por los mareógrafos del suroeste de la Península, Marruecos, Azores, Madeira y Canarias. La altura máxima de la ola fue de 1,2 metros en Casablanca (Marruecos).

- 1975: Pequeño tsunami de grado I registrado por los mareógrafos en Horta (Azores), como consecuencia de un terremoto submarino de 7.9º 200 km. al sur de falla de Gloria. La altura máxima de ola fue de 0,76m.

- 1980: Pequeño tsunami de grado I producido por un deslizamiento submarino a consecuencia de un terremoto de 7.3º en Argelia. El mareógrafo de Alicante registró un tsunami de 2 metros de amplitud.

- 2003: Un terremoto de magnitud de 6.7º en la escala de Richter sacudió la costa de Argelia, provocando un deslizamiento marino y generó un tsunami de grado III-IV que provocó destrozos en el puerto de Ciudadela,  Menorca. Las olas alcanzaron Baleares en tan solo 20-30 minutos. El nivel del mar bajó hasta dos metros y en algunos puertos quedó a la vista el fondo marino. Minutos después, grandes olas de dos metros y una frecuencia de doce minutos llegaron a los puertos y arrasaron todo lo que hallaron a su paso. Los pantanales quedaron totalmente cubiertos por el agua. En el litoral de Menorca se hundieron 73 embarcaciones. En el conjunto de las islas se cuantifican en más de un centenar las embarcaciones hundidas, incluyendo un remolcador, y se anegaron numerosas calles y sótanos.

Ésto es todo.

Fuentes de información:

- Instituto Geográfico Nacional.
- Instituto Portugués del Mar y la Atmósfera.
- Servicio Geológico de los Estados Unidos
- http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/sism...ohasta1900.pdf
- http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA5...micidPort.html
- https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipm...o-co-61-69.pdf
- http://www.alentejolitoral.pt/Portal...mPortugal.aspx
- http://www-ext.lnec.pt/LNEC/DE/NESDE...tectonica.html
- https://marafado.wordpress.com/2013/...amoto-de-1722/
- http://www.prot.ccdr-alg.pt/Storage/...II_ANEXO_J.pdf
- https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrem...Lisboa_de_1755
- https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrem...Lisboa_de_1531
- http://www.fogonazos.es/2013/11/reco...ue-genero.html
- http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquak...1755_11_01.php
- http://nisee.berkeley.edu/lisbon/
- http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/sism...goTsunamis.pdf
- http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA6...istoricos.html
- http://www.volcanesdecanarias.com/in...id=123&lang=es
- http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio...5_48_25_29.pdf
- https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipm...o-co-70-00.pdf
- http://bssa.geoscienceworld.org/cont...2/713.abstract
- https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zona_d...ores-Gibraltar
- https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crista_Gorringe

----------

Asterion (09-feb-2016),ben-amar (26-abr-2017),embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),HUESITO (08-feb-2016),Jonasino (08-feb-2016),Los terrines (08-feb-2016),perdiguera (08-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016),sergi1907 (08-feb-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se me olvidaba. Comparación de la intensidad entre los terremotos de 1755 (Aprox. 9º) y 1969 (8.0º) 



http://gji.oxfordjournals.org/content/171/2/807.full

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),HUESITO (08-feb-2016),Jonasino (08-feb-2016),Los terrines (08-feb-2016),perdiguera (08-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Vaya trabajo, Federico; muchísimias gracias, es interesantísimo.

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante, Federico. Gracias.

----------


## HUESITO

Muchas gracias Federico por el trabajazo.
Comentar que hay una aplicacion para android, que te notifica los terremotos al instante. Mi mujer la tiene instalada (yo, jamas) y es un constante va y ven de terremotos en el mundo, sobre todo en Chile.
Un saludo.

----------


## Jonasino

¡Vaya currada¡ Gracias F.Lázaro

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-temb...2_noticia.html




> *Los temblores en Melilla, Málaga y la zona del mar de Alborán pueden prolongarse un año*
> 
> *Desde el terremoto del 25 de enero, la zona ha registrado ya unos 1.700 seísmos de mayor o menor magnitud*
> 
> 
> El director del Instituto Andaluz de Geofísica de Granada, José Morales, señala la gráfica que dejó el terremoto con epicentro en el Mar de Alborán de 6,3 grados - EFE
> 
> A. ACOSTA - 13/03/2016 a las 03:02:18h. - Act. a las 03:02:24h.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (14-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.libertaddigital.com/espan...za-1276569872/




> *Otro terremoto de 5,1 grados sacude Melilla y parte de la costa andaluza*
> 
> *El temblor en el mar de Alborán se ha sentido en Alhucemas y en Málaga y Córdoba. 
> De momento no se ha producido ninguna incidencia destacable.*
> 
> LD/Agencias 2016-03-15
> 
> El Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) ha elevado la intensidad del temblor de tierra sentido esta madrugada en Melilla a 5,1 en la escala de Richter con epicentro en el Mar de Alborán frente a la costa de la ciudad marroquí de Alhucemas.
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),Jonasino (18-mar-2016)

----------


## termopar

Terremoto en Nueva Zelanda




> *Así ha quedado el paisaje de Nueva Zelanda tras el terremoto*
> Sólo dos personas han muerto en el fuerte seísmo de 7,8 grados, pero los daños materiales se valoran en cientos de millones de dólares
> 
> 
> 
> Nueva Zelanda se recupera del terremoto de 7,8 grados que anoche sacudió el país, donde al menos dos personas murieron y las autoridades evalúan unos daños que las primeras estimaciones valoran en cientos de millones de dólares.
> https://anemonamaster.appspot.com/ev...ta/en-familia/
> 
> El seísmo, que afectó a las localidades de Kaikoura y la región de Marlborough, en el noreste de la Isla sur, y en menor medida a la capital neozelandesa, Wellington, en la Isla Norte, provocó una alerta de tsunami que obligó a la evacuación de miles de residentes de la zona costera. Una de las víctimas falleció debido a un ataque al corazón y la otra por el derrumbamiento de una vivienda tras el seísmo.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...terremoto.html

----------

embalses al 100% (26-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Un terremoto de magnitud 7,4 provoca un pequeño tsunami en la costa de Japón




> *
> Un terremoto de magnitud 7,4 provoca un pequeño tsunami en la costa de Japón*
> 
> JAVIER ESPINOSA Correponsal en Asia Pekín
> 22/11/2016 08:14
> 
> El espectro de la catástrofe de 2011 se reactivó esta mañana en Japón cuando un poderoso terremoto de magnitud 7,4 generó un pequeño tsunami que afectó a la región de Fukushima, la misma que fue asolada en la anterior tragedia.
> 
> Las autoridades no informaron de víctimas pero si decretaron la evacuación de la población en esa zona advirtiendo que el tsunami podría generar olas de hasta tres metros de altura.Una hora después del temblor de tierra, que se registró a las seis de la mañana hora local, varios enclaves costeros confirmaron el aumento de la marea, un fenómeno que en el puerto de Sendai -70 kilómetros al norte de Fukushima- llegó a provocar olas de un metro y 40 centímetros.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...87a8b4631.html

----------

embalses al 100% (26-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> A las 5:59 horas del martes 22 de noviembre (hora local japonesa) -21:59 hora local peninsular en España del lunes 21 de noviembre- se ha producido un terremoto de magnitud 7,3 en la Escala de Richter en la costa noreste de Japón. El epicentro se ha localizado a unos 10 km de profundidad en el Océano Pacífico en la Prefectura de Fukushima.
> 
> Terremoto Japón 22112016
> 
> Según las informaciones del organismo regulador nuclear japonés (Nuclear Regulatory Authority, NRA), hasta el momento no se han producido anomalías en la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares: las unidades 1, 2, 3 y 4 de la central de Fukushima-Daini, las unidades 1, 2 y 3 de la central de Onagawa, las unidades 5 y 6 de la central de Fukushima-Daiichi y la unidad 2 de la central de Tokai se encuentran paradas; las unidades 1, 2, 3 y 4 de la central de Fukushima-Daiichi y la unidad 1 de la central de Tokai están en proceso de desmantelamiento.
> 
> El sistema de refrigeración de la piscina de combustible irradiado de la unidad 3 de la central de Fukushima-Daini se paró automáticamente a las 6:10 horas, pero se reanudó su funcionamiento a las 7:47 horas, habiéndose mantenido la piscina suficientemente refrigerada. La parada se produjo por el temblor y la "fuerte aceleración" sufrida en la planta a consecuencia del terremoto.
> 
> A las 6:10 horas se estableció una alarma de tsunami en la Costa Pacífica de la Prefectura de Fukushima y a las 8:09 en la Costa Pacífica de la Prefectura de Miyagi. Ambas "alarmas" se han rebajado a la categoría de "alerta" a las 9:46 horas. La máxima altura de tsunami se ha producido con 1,4 metros a las 9:13 horas en el Puerto de Sendai en la Prefectura de Miyagi.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ares-japonesas

----------

embalses al 100% (27-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Menos mal! Sólo hacía falta que cada vez que hubiese un terremoto, pusiera en riesgo las centrales nucleares. O  eso al menos se deduce de la información al tener que aclararlo

----------


## Jonasino

> Se deduce de la información


El hecho de que VD. lo deduzca no quiere decir que "se deduce". No generalicemos.

Principio de la unanimidad:
Llegar a convencer a mucha gente de que piensa "como todo el mundo", creando una falsa impresión de unanimidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *El IGN registra un temblor a tres kilómetros de profundidad en el Teide*
> 
> *El Instituto detecta un terremoto de 3 mbLg de magnitud pasadas las 12 del mediodía de este viernes 6 de enero*
> 
> 
> La Opinión 06.01.2017 | 14:27
> 
> Un temblor de 3 mbLg de magnitud ha tenido lugar en la isla de Tenerife este viernes 6 de enero pasadas las 12 y cuarto del mediodía, sin que se hayan producido incidencias, según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) del Ministerio de Fomento. Según los expertos, el valor de ML es generalmente para sismos volcano - tectónicos o solo tectónicos, por lo que habrá que estudiar la microsismicidad y la evolución de la situación durante los próximo días para detectar si se ha producido una ruptura bajo el Teide.
> 
> El seísmo ha tenido lugar a una profundidad de 3 kilómetros en la zona del Pico del Teide. El Instituto Geográfico Nacional localizó el temblor este viernes, a las 12:18:35 horas en el Parque Nacional



http://www.laopinion.es/sociedad/2017/01/06/terremoto-registra-tres-kilometros-profundidad/738190.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

----------

Jonasino (08-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Información extraída de la cuenta de facebook del INVOLCAN:




> Informe preliminar del Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) sobre el evento sísmico registrado en el Teide hoy 6 de enero de 2017
> 
> A las 12:18:35 horas las estaciones de la Red Sísmica Canaria registraron un terremoto de magnitud 2.5 localizado practicamente en la vertical del cráter del Teide a una profundidad de 6.6 km. El evento es el más fuerte que se ha registrado en el área de Las Cañadas del Teide desde el 2004.
> 
> *Detección de señales geoquímicas precursoras del terremoto del 6 de enero de 2017*
> 
> El programa geoquímico del INVOLCAN para la vigilancia volcánica de Tenerife ha registrado señales precursoras de este evento sísmico de magnitud 2.5 registrado hoy 6 de enero de 2017 en el área de Las Cañadas del Teide al detectarse una tendencia ascendente de la emisión difusa de dióxido de carbono (CO2) en el cráter del Teide durante el periodo comprendido entre el 11 de octubre y el 13 de diciembre de 2016. Durante este periodo de tiempo la red GPS Canaria instrumental permanente no ha registrado desplazamientos horizontales y verticales significativos; por lo tanto, no se han detectado procesos de deformación del terreno.
> 
> *Hipótesis y observaciones en relación al terremoto del 6 de enero de 2017*
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (07-ene-2017),Jonasino (08-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curioso también la amplitud de la señal sísmica en la isla de El Hierro según la web del IGN... ¿movimiento de magma bajo la isla?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Curioso también la amplitud de la señal sísmica en la isla de El Hierro según la web del IGN... ¿movimiento de magma bajo la isla?


Desde el día 6 de madrugada, está bastante amplia, sí

----------


## sergi1907

Según el Instituto Cartográfico y Geológico de Catalunya, el epicentro del seísmo ha tenido lugar a una profundidad de cinco kilómetros bajo tierra



La comarca de la Selva (Girona) ha registrado este mediodía un terremoto de 3,8 grados de intensidad, "ampliamente percibido" en la zona pero "sin daños", según ha informado el Instituto Cartográfico y Geológico de Catalunya en su página web.

El seísmo se ha producido exactamente a las 13.04 horas, con epicentro en una zona enclavada entre los núcleos urbanos de Sils, Santa Coloma de Farners, Sant Hilari Sacalm, Arbúcies, Breda y Massanes, cerca de otros municipios como Lloret de Mar.

Según el Instituto Cartográfico y Geológico de Catalunya, el epicentro del seísmo ha tenido lugar a una profundidad de cinco kilómetros bajo tierra.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/cata...nte-percibido-

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),Jonasino (17-abr-2017)

----------

